# April 2015 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th April 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
Lucozade , ICSI , 1st April , 
pheeny , ICSI , 1st April , 
Ladydalts , IVF , 1st April , 
mogg77 , IVF , 2nd April , 
Guthriun , IVF , 3rd April , 
alyson76 , IVF , 3rd April , 
Claremccrory , IVF , 3rd April , 
Poshfi , ICSI , 3rd April , 
ronniesgirl , IUI , 4th April , 
Kline , IVF , 4th April , 
Blueskye101 , ICSI , 7th April , 
Jonsgirl80 , ICSI , 7th April , 
MrsH_ , IVF , 8th April , 
emmals , iCSI , 10th April , 
blueestone , AI , 10th April , 
Audiprincess , FET , 12th April , 
Geegg13 , ICSI , 12th April , 
Nenee , IVF , 14th April , 
Bexter1981, IVF , 15th April , 
Jenny lee , IVF , 15th April , 
USR , ICSI , 20th April , 
Ginger42 , FET , 23rd April, 
Ianaleens , ICSI, 26th April , 
Hells5 , IVF , 27th April , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## emmals

Can you add me please!


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Hi can you add me too.

I had two embryos transferred on Friday. 

My OTD is 7th April which is 18dp2dt - not sure how I will keep my sanity that long.


----------



## Lucozade

Me too please! We had ICSI with PGD and had one precious day 6 embie put back this afternoon - it was our only normal, so fingers crossed! OTD is 1st April.


----------



## pheeny

Hi Lucozade looks like we'll be testing in the same day, I had et Saturday.

Jonsgirl we can all go crazy together !

Sharry can you add me too we're otd 1 April


----------



## Hayley91

Hi, I hope this is ok to post here, I wasn't sure of the appropriate area, please move or delete if not. 

I ovulated 2 days ago, and have started having period like cramps, mainly on the right side of my lower abdomen this afternoon. Nothing major but they are noticeable. 
I have had no other symptoms, and no bleeding up to now. 

Never had this before. Has anyone else experienced this, and is it a positive sign or something I should be worried about?

Thanks in advance for any advice

Hayley


----------



## Ask1980

I had my third DS natural IUI on Friday and am trying to be optimistic this month!


----------



## Kline

Hi Everyone!

May I join the boat of 2WW.

I had my ET last 21st March. 2 embryo, 1x9/1 & 1x7/1 on day 3.

Testing on 4th April.  

Me: 41
DH : 38, no prob
Right Ectopic Preg -2005 - Right Salphingectomy
Left Ectopic Preg -2009 - Left Salphingcetomy
IVF 1 - 2007 - BFN
IVF 2 - 2009 - BFN
IVF 3 - 2014 - BFN 
IVF 4 - 2015 waiting Pls God let this be BFP


----------



## Kline

Can I ask, how do you make your personal history pink in color? A newbie.


----------



## patbaz

Can I join please? I had et this morning OTD is 5th April!

Kline at the top of the page there is a button that says profile click on it and you can change your forum profile that way x


----------



## Kline

Welcome aboard Patbaz! I hope you feel alright, hold on tight embie to Mommy. Are you doing anything this 2 ww?

Thanks for helping me out with profile. Let us try if it works.

I'm afraid to have a shower. Hubby is extra cautious too, he kept kissing my tummy. I have mix feelings! 

Back to work tom til Friday, then off for another week.


----------



## Kline

Horay! Patbaz! It works, feeling amuse.


----------



## patbaz

Looks like it's worked Kline. Lucky you being off next week. I teach and can't afford the time off from my exam classes. I'm resting up today then back to normal tomorrow. This is my 7th tx so I'm an old hand at it now lol


----------



## Kline

I work as a nurse, I'm always on my toes, no time to sit. Dragging trollies up and down to theatre. I hope colleagues will be nice to me. I told them as I can't keep it to myself.

Take it easy Patbaz! Have a good day rest!    This hug is for you. Work will keep our heads off from this waiting moment.


----------



## Bethlid

Hi everyone

I wonder if you can help?  I am trying to conceive via AI with a donor.  Having been to a clinic before I am ready to test at 14/16days but my (female) partner thinks no need to test unless period doesn't start...any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## ronniesgirl

Can I be added please 6th IUI test day 3rd of April


----------



## patbaz

Bethlid I would test 18 days past ovulation if your period hasn't arrived


----------



## patbaz

Just found out no frosties for us. Really quite sad about that!  It means that these two in my womb need to be very sticky


----------



## Kline

Hi Everyone!

Don't worry patbaz, the best embies has been transferred to us. We pray they would implant. I had the news from my embryologist as well, 2 of my other embies didn't make it either for freezing they are on day 6. No frosties and I never had ever since.

Let us hope for the best.   They are within our bodies now.

Roll on April 4. 

Hold on our precious babies!


----------



## pheeny

I have a week until otd, I'm really worried because I'm feeling nothing, my ovary pain has finally gone since the ec but I feel like I should have some sort of indication.  We only had one blast and it was bb which Worries me too, I feel like it's already over...


----------



## Poshfi

Hi
Can I be added too!
2 blasts transferred today, test date is 3 April...good Friday!
Have until tomorrow to decide if to freeze remaining 4. It's expensive and if this one works we won't be doing it again x


----------



## patbaz

Pheeny not everyone gets symptoms so don't be disheartened sweetie x 

Poshfi welcome. I would most definitely freeze them. An fet for a sibling down the line? You never know huni x


----------



## pheeny

That's Patbaz x

Postfix I would def freeze too, you never know and you don't have to go through the whole process again, good luck for Friday - Good Friday sounds like a fab sign!


----------



## pheeny

Crappy autocorrect Poshfi not postfix 😊


----------



## LadyDalts

Please can you add me to this group? My test date is April 1st x


----------



## Guthrun

Can I be added too? Test date is 2nd April. 
6dp2dt now, and am going slowly but steadily more insane. Another week to wait!


----------



## alyson76

Hi Sharry, Am I allowed to be on more than 1 tww? I am  on the march one as well but all the ladies on here are testing @ the same time as me. I test on the 3rd. Good friday! I had my egg collection done whilst the solar eclipse was happening last friday, so Im hoping they are good omens 
xx


----------



## mogg77

Hi can I be added? I test on the 2nd of April, the clinic actually said 17 days which is 5th but said I can test in 14 days at earliest. 

I have two embies, early blasts, managed some frozen too which was a bonus I really didn't expect. Have had none stop cramps since day two, sore boobies the last few days, which I also get before af!


----------



## BubbleChiu

Hi All

I am currently on my 3rd 2ww and they don't get any easier do they?!

Apparently OTD is 3rd April, but have had 3 Hcg shots since ET and don't want to experience a false positive! Not sure when to test now as some sites I've read say Hcg can take 2weeks to leave the system and others say 10 days....

Any thoughts from my fellow 2ww'ers?

Thanks
Bubble!
X


----------



## patbaz

Welcome bubbie this is my 6th 2ww and it definitely doesn't get any easier. I would just wait until otd. It's the only way to be sure!!

Anyone else going slowly insane on this 2ww?? The 5th seems so far away!!


----------



## alyson76

Hi Bubble, do you mind if I ask why they are giving you HCG shots? I have been given progesterone gel. 

Hi Patbaz, I am going absolutely cuckoo! I didnt think i would be like this as I spent the whole month of my treatment playing it down... Now im an obsessed woman! I test good friday xx


----------



## patbaz

I week to go alyson. You'll not sleep a wink next Thursday lol


----------



## alyson76

Patbaz, I am finding myself scouring info on the net... This being off work is no good, I will be glad when i am back on Tuesday xx


----------



## patbaz

I haven't had any time off!! I went back to work the day after et as I can't cope with sitting around the house doing nothing!!


----------



## alyson76

Patbaz, I took a week of as I work in a busy Kitchen and didnt want to be lifting heavy pots and tins, and I would always wonder if it was something I did if it doesnt work, but Im only back 3 days then its the easter holidays so Another 2 weeks off


----------



## patbaz

I teach do no heavy lifting just lots of stress lol


----------



## alyson76

So it wont be long till you can be off either. IM a cook in a primary school. I have to say I LOVE the holidays x


----------



## patbaz

Alyson we don't finish until next Thursday


----------



## alyson76

Patbaz, we dont either, so I will have to take it easy from tuesday till thursday. Im sure the girls at work will wrap me in bubble wrap xx


----------



## patbaz

Aww that's great you've got support. We haven't told anyone about tx so no special treatment for me in work lol


----------



## MrsH_

Hi- can I be added to this group too please. My OTD is 8th April.

I had 2xday 3 embryos transferred on 25th March. Also suffering from mild OHSS found when in theatre.

Good luck everyone.xx


----------



## Newlywed2014

Hi,
Can I be added to, AF is due for my on 3-5th April (my wedding anniversary weekend!!) This is our last cycle before our GP appointment to discuss us not concieving in a year. Wishing a BFP for everyone xx


----------



## emmals

Can I be added pls, Icsi, et done on 26th March, two grade 2 embryos, test date 10th April which seems forever away!!

Recognise a few name here, good luck everyone, let's get some good news  🍀


----------



## patbaz

Welcome ladies. I hope the 2ww is kind to you all xx


----------



## Poshfi

We did decide to freeze our remaining 4, but the clinic called yesterday morning (day 6) and said none were good enough. Bit gutting. 
Before et were had to decide whether to put 1 or 2 blasts back, we put 2 so hopefully we've got the best chance. One was already got hatching! 
Am very grateful to my donor and the chance she gave us!


----------



## patbaz

Poshfi forget about your lack of frosties. Concentrate on the little embies you have on board x


----------



## alyson76

Poshfi. I only had 2 of my 6 eggs fertilise so I know how you feel. I had hoped for a bit back up! but that made my decision to transfer the 2 that were good. DP just had to live with my decision as he didnt go with me for ET. I just figured I stood more chance with 2 on board as 1 xx


----------



## Caan

Hi Ladies,
Could i join you? need a bit of chat during this 2WW!! 

We had FET of x2 5 Day blasts put back on the 26th March OTD 8th April, may test earlier, any other POAS addicts out there? more cautious this cycle as had a chemical last August.

First day post transfer had my toddler boy with me, so not much rest!! hopefully, the embies are burrowing in!!

Hope everyone is feeling ok?  what nice things are people doing? must go DS trying to help me type!!  Cx


----------



## Lizzie79

Hi

Can I join please, 

This is our 4th and final cycle.  I had 2 top grade frosties transferred yesterday and my OTD is 6th April Easter Monday.

Unfortunately yesterday I started with a really bad heavy cold, sore throat, aches and pains, and cough. I'm so scared that this is gonna affect my treatment.

I did get a BFP on my first cycle but at the scan was diagnosed as a missed miscarriage, I think I've always known on each cycle if it's worked or not just call it a gut feeling. My main symptom was hunger I was trying to eat everything in sight.

I'm on quad therapy this time so the prednisone may mask that anyway.

Big hugs to everyone on here


----------



## Lizzie79

For anyone wondering my OTD has been brought forward to Easter Monday as we have a HCG blood test and our clinic is 1 hours drive away so there kindly letting us go on a bank holiday to prevent sitting in the traffic.  No home tests for us as find it too stressful.


----------



## kappa

hi girls is anyone eating fresh pineapple during the 2ww? Have read such differing opinions x


----------



## alyson76

Hiya, Im not but I would be intrigued to find out what its meant to do. xx


----------



## patbaz

Kappa i was told that fresh pineapple is good as long as you don't eat the core as it contains bromine which can cause uterine contractions. I'm not 100% sure about it!!  How is everyone getting on


----------



## pheeny

5 days to go for me and it's dragging, trying to convince hubby to take me away for the weekend, driving myself mental at home!


----------



## patbaz

Oh Pheeny I feel your pain huni lol. I have another 8 days until otd!! My clinic make you wait until 18 days past ec to test  its the longest wait!! How are you feeling huni?? Any symptoms??


----------



## Beck969

Hi all,

I am new to the forum - I have looked before but never written!  I had a day 2 transfer (sorry not up on the acronyms yet) and my test date is 8th April.  Feeling pretty low about it as the embryo wasn't very good at all- they gave me the choice to have it put back in or not, the nurse said they would of previously advised not so we didn't waste one of NHS chances but as this policy has now changed it counts as one of the NHS attempts either way, I had nothing to lose so I had it put back anyway.

It was a real disappointment as they collected 9 good eggs but the sperm wasn't able to fertilise them.  I am feeling frustrated as from the start I have told everyone my partner is an identical twin and his brother has not been able to conceive with his wife.  They did all the tests on me and just looked at DH's sperm, I assumed they would revert to ICSI if there were fertilisation problems but no such luck.  I think the most frustrating comment was when the consultant said "well least we know what the problem is now - it's the fertilisation" it must have been a real light bulb moment for him!!!!!  It just made me feel sadder I hadn't made more of a fuss, I just assumed they were the experts and trusted them.  They said they would have to use ICSI next time - wish they had this time.

I am now in a situation where I have a 2WW but with little hope, I have to be good and not drink when I must admit I'd love a glass of wine right now!  Is there anyone else in a similar situation?  How are you feeling?

Sorry this feels like a rather negative first post, just feeling a bit sad


----------



## patbaz

Beck I've heard lots of stories from ladies who were told not to expect much from their embies who now have beautiful babies so don't loose hope huni. Did you have a day 3 or day 5 transfer??


----------



## Beck969

Day 2 transfer, they called it a 4 cell embryo but the embryologist said that was very generous due to the abnormal way it had developed.  She did come back just after implantation to say it looked slightly more normal when she checked it before handing it over so it had improved over the last 2 hours.  I guess you are right there is a bit of hope, I felt so sad yesterday though that I think I have convinced myself it won't come to anything as I don't want to feel that hurt again in 2 weeks!


----------



## mogg77

Sorry to hear that becky969, I have read on here of people still getting bfp with poor quality embryos so don't write it off completely!
. I found my only cycle with the nhs a little frustrating too as I wanted embryo glue and they don't do it on nhs, but also wouldn't let me pay the £60 to add it! After my bfn the consultant said"you probably would of benefitted from embryo glue!'

Patbatz I read the core was the bit you should eat!! Such a lot of conflicting info on web isn't there, I'm just drinking some juice and brazil nuts for what its worth!

Afm I have had af style cramps since few days after et, I test 2nd, but think af due in next few days so my nerves are really getting to me now!( my last cycle af arrived b4 test date)


----------



## Beck969

Thanks for the positive posts - onwards and upwards aye!!  I feel like a bit of a novice when I read some of your history's under your posts, it makes me realise I am still in the early days of the process so shouldn't start moaning yet!

I'd never heard of embryo glue - sounds useful though!


----------



## patbaz

Ladies the whole ivf journey is a rollercoaster. I truly believe that once you have had transfer that everything is in the hands of the Gods. All we can do is stay positive (which is really difficult to do) and hope and pray that our little ones stay with us. 

As for symptom spotting anything goes. No symptoms is good and no symptoms is bad so there's no point in speculating. Although that doesn't stop me searching the Internet looking for hope lol


----------



## alyson76

Morning everyone. 
Beck. I'm a first-timer  and don't know much about the process. I'm just taking everything the doctor tells us to do as gospel. I have 2 wee embies on board and I'm praying that they make it. My doc had said to me that they have as much chance as any other embryos and that the best place for them is their own environment the. Uterus. So when put back they will stand the best chance of survival in there xx


----------



## mogg77

I agree, I feel that way too, so long as you are sensible and don't go guzzling alcohol/weightlifting etc it's really down to nature. The advice from both clinics I've been to has been pretty basic, and they want us to succeed!  the Czech clinic didn't even advise against caffeine within reason, but advised against public baths for three months!(infections apparently , yuk!)


----------



## patbaz

Mogg I'm with you as long as you're sensible you shouldn't have any regrets!


----------



## kappa

Yes I've read that the core holds all the goodness but then also that the bromelain may cause harm who knows! Hubby chopped a whole pineapple for me last night and now I'm wondering if I should eat it  
I think PatBaz is right though if it's gonna happen it will. I'm only on day 1 of 2 ww though and already thinking way too much dunno how I'm going to get through the next 13 days!! Do you all get more than 1 cycle on the nhs?


----------



## patbaz

Kappa we got one go and have been self funding ever since!


----------



## alyson76

Hi girlies. That's me now 5dp3dt, so 8 days PUPO. 
We have been given 2 shots at this provided its done before my 40th birthday, which is February. So if God forbid this doesn't work then I will have 1 more go xxx

Pat, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## mogg77

We just scraped in , turned 40 during the cycle in October . So just the one. They were very good about hurrying me through so I didn't miss out! Now have turned to Czech Republic as more affordable.


----------



## alyson76

Mogg how did you get on going abroad? Did you find it ok?. You test the day before me, it's so exciting xx


----------



## patbaz

Alyson I am 5dp5dt with otd next Sunday when I will be 13dp5dt. Such a long wait!!!


----------



## alyson76

Pat. That's great, your around the same as me as well. I just wish it would go in quicker xx


----------



## patbaz

You and me both alyson. It can be incredibly draining emotionally!


----------



## mogg77

Hi Alyson, actually it was lovely, felt more like a holiday but with a bit of being prodded and self injecting in between  was much nicer than squeezing it all in between work like last time!


----------



## alyson76

I think it is worse for us than our oh's as we are the ones scrutinizing every twinge and feeling. And I don't know about you but I am a serious Google stalker. Any titbits of info to make me feel better.

Mogg, I will agree with you on that. It is almost like playing hooky from work. But it doesn't stop my mind from working overtime xx


----------



## Lizzie79

We've had to pay for all 4 cycles as although we have NHS funding I've been on the NHS waiting list for an egg donor since February 2009, so if you are able to get funding use it as we're nearly £22,000 out of pocket, so definitely our last go as we're literally pouring money down the toilet and I don't think emotionally I can do many more.


----------



## Kline

Hi Everyone!

It's lovely to see our growing thread!  Thanks Sharry for beautiful well organized names and dates of testing. 

What a milestone 7 days now, one more week to go. I feel wonderful, small twinges in the tummy, and sometimes a warm gush down below, but when I check it's a white thingy from crinone 8% vag supp. 

Going to Chorley, Preston this Monday. I will do my POAS there. 

Mogg77 - whereabout in Czech did you go. I love Czech had my treatment in Reprofit Brno, Czech. Absolutely love it. Great value, food, place. Clinic very professional, high standard! You have plenty of frosties!


----------



## mogg77

I know Kline I can't believe I have any , got none in UK cycle so was such a surprise! I went to gest/praga medica, in prague, was there ten days but could've happily spent longer!


----------



## Beck969

Wow, I didn't realise people went abroad for treatment, I assumed the whole process would take too long to be done abroad!?  The county I live in allows 2 NHS attempts so I have one left after this one - if I lived 10 miles up the road I would be allowed 3 attempts!

No one has mentioned caffeine to me - am I meant to be off caffeine!?  The little booklet they gave me just said no soft cheese, pate, raw eggs or prepared meals (and of course alcohol).  I have never researched what to eat/not eat when pregnant, it has always felt like I wouldn't get there.


----------



## patbaz

Beck caffeine is definitely something to avoid during tx although I don't think one cup a day would do any harm x


----------



## alyson76

Sharry, Can I be added to the list please? I test on the 3rd April xx


----------



## pheeny

Beck I think there's lots of conflicting info, I'm sure small amounts of caffiene are fine.  you are so lucky to have two cycles, we only get one.

7dp5dt finally getting some feeling down there, or I'm just imagining it!  Had a rough time hormonally the last couple of days for poor hubby so we've decided it go out to dinner and book a hotel room just to get away from it all, although I will be missing a glass of bubbles!


----------



## patbaz

Enjoy your night Pheeny x


----------



## Beck969

Only one NHS cycle - rubbish!!  I thought I was hard done by with 2 as the government recommends 3!  

A night away sounds like just the ticket, my DH is taking me away over the Easter weekend and I'm really looking forward to it.  Know what you mean about the bubbles, it does always seem to top off special moments!  I have been substituting with Elderflower presse, it's a bit expensive for a soft drink but a lot cheaper than the old vino!


----------



## Delsie

Hi - please can I be added to this group? 
I had one five day embie transferred today, and my OTD is 7/4/15. 
Wishing you all well xxx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome Delsie and good luck on the 2ww x


----------



## LadyDalts

Hello everyone,
Would you please be able to offer me some advise please? My OTD is Wednesday 1st but that is my first day back in work and bothe myself and my husband will be rushing around to get out of the house. Do you think I should test early on the Tuesday morning or evening so that we can get our head around the result or will it be better to wait until the official day? Thank you 😬😬xxx


----------



## patbaz

LadyDalts did you have a 3/5 day transfer?? And when did you have transfer?? Once you are 14 days past ec you should get a fairly accurate result!


----------



## LadyDalts

It was a day 3 FET on the 18th March x


----------



## alyson76

My official test date is exactly 2 weeks after my ER, I was a 3dt. I would think if you can hold your wee for 4-5 hrs then you could test at night and get a true  reading xx


----------



## patbaz

LadyDalts I think that testing on Tuesday would give you an accurate result. How are you feeling?? Have you got any symptoms?


----------



## kappa

I think 200mg caffeine is the RDA. Also in my area we only get 1 cycle too xxx


----------



## LadyDalts

At the am start I had some twinges and like a heavy feeling but now that's gone. I was spotting just a tiny bit on day 7&8 too. To be honest I feel absolutely normal now if not a bit more tired than usual. This is my first try so I'm not sure what is normal about how I've felt and what's been in my head x


----------



## patbaz

Good luck sweetie x


----------



## LadyDalts

Thank you. Good luck for the 5th too xxx


----------



## Blueestone

hi everyone!

could you add me to the list please - testing on 18th april xx if  the   doesnt get me first!


----------



## patbaz

Welcome bluestone and good luck with the 18th x


----------



## Claremccrory

Please add me...
EC 18th March. 15 eggs collected but only 1 fertilised. ET 20th March. Testing day Friday 3rd April. First cycle of ivf. 33 yrs old. TTC 5 years...tubal problems. 

Thanks! Cx


----------



## alyson76

This thread is starting to grow nicely, lots of ladies to keep us all company on this lloooooooong 2ww xx


----------



## patbaz

Clare welcome I hope it's first time lucky for you x


----------



## alyson76

5 dalteparin to go then test day! woop woop. will be glad to see the back end of these injections!


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Hi ladies

How's everyone doing?

I am now 8dp2dt and still ten days away from OTD. This is dragging so badly.

I have no symptoms at all apart from really severe acne - finding it really hard to keep positive. 

Just wish I could fast forward into next week and know one way or the other.


----------



## alyson76

Hi Jonsgirl, I think we all feel the same, your 2ww seems really long. I am 5dp3dt and I test on friday and I know thats been driving me nuts xx


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Hi alyson,

Yes, I think the clinic extended it because of Easter but it's driving me mental.

Not much longer for you now x


----------



## alyson76

Not long but it still feels like an eternity. Will you be having a blood test? There is a lot of mixed testing depending on hospital. some are HPT and others are blood. mine is blood thankfully I think that way there is no doubt about result xx


----------



## pheeny

I haven't been told anything about s blood test but it seems my hospital sticks to the minimum, 
So have woken up with what feels like period pains, scary every time I go to the bathroom, praying it won't come😣.


----------



## Claremccrory

Morning ladies!
Hope you all slept well and aren't having crazy dreams like I am!

Does anybody have any advice about the ovarian twinges? Is it related to the progesterone??

Thank a mil  Cx


----------



## patbaz

Jonsgirl 18 days past ec is standard for otd for my clinic so I'm used to an almost 3ww lol but if you wanted to you could test early on Friday it should give you a clear result. I'm too chicken to test early even though I'm tempted every single day!!!!

Pheeny period pains can be a sign of pregnancy so try not to worry huni. When is your otd??

Clare I've been having weird dreams on and off for a few nights. I think it's all the hormones floating about our bodies causing it lol

Alyson how are you doing huni

I think that we need to see some bfp on here to give us all some hope. I think that someone is testing on Wednesday so hopefully they will kick us off with a BFP!!


----------



## Blueestone

Morning all....keeping my fingers crossed for us all xx

Bit of a.thick question what does OTD stand for.i cant figure it out!

Blue x


----------



## patbaz

Blueestone it means official test date huni. It can be hard to get used to all the acronyms on here lol


----------



## pheeny

Hi Patbaz OTD is April 1, no way I'm testing early 😊 I'm hoping the cramps are a good sign ....


----------



## Blueestone

Brill thanks for that!  Id created on the day a
haha!

Is this from a clinic or day expected period due


Blue x


----------



## patbaz

I hope so too Pheeny x


----------



## alyson76

Morning everyone. 
Pheeny.. Im sure the cramps are not Af coming, they can be a sign of pregnancy or it could be the progesterone, try not to worry about it xx

Claire..I have been having ovary twinges as well, but I get them after ovulation most months anyway, it could be those huge follicles shrinking again? I dont know, Im sitting here just now with them on  my left side. I am hoping its good signs    xx

Pat, Im good hon. Still having twinges and cramps, a little nausea this morning but I think thats hunger! Funny thing... All my twinges have been mostly on my left side but last night they were on the right. Im hoping that both my embies make themselves at home but most of my pains were on my left side until last night, so who knows. I just pray my body isnt playing tricks on me. 
I also agree that I think its about time for some BFP's. Who's first for testing? Im the 3rd! 

xxx


----------



## patbaz

I think Pheeny is first to test on Wednesday!! It's all such a worry isn't it. My bathroom needs a good clean but too frightened of cleaning products to do it myself (room is tiny) so getting dh to do it lol. In becoming a lazy lump this tx 😉


----------



## mogg77

I'm Thursday. Also had cramps for at least the last week , they  feel like my AF is actually here but it's clearly not, very offputting. My normal sign that it's about to arrive is the evening before I'll feel absolutely MURDEROUS!  Then I'll be fine! So I haven't felt that yet so fingers crossed not on its way!! I've a few days off work and actually finding that more difficult, too much time to worry!


----------



## alyson76

Pat, I scrubbed my bathroom on friday, I didnt think about the chemicals   . The only thing I havent done this week is hoovering! Ive left that to my daughter. She's not a happy bunny but I just keep saying that the nurse told her I was not to hoover. lol


----------



## Blueestone

Hi can u change my date to the 10th please x


----------



## patbaz

Alyson my bathroom is really small so when you spray cleaning stuff it goes straight into your throat. I've cleaned my kitchen after dinner every evening with flash but it's a much bigger room so I'm happy enough


----------



## Lucozade

I'm also testing on the 1st; 7dp6dt at the moment and driving myself nuts overanalysing everything! Pheeny, I've also had AF style cramps for the past few days but less intense than my actual AF cramps and they fade away whereas normally they just get worse until AF arrives - I have very painful AFs usually. So hoping that's a good sign. Currently feel like I've been doing sit-ups or crunches this morning, except I haven't! At the moment, I just want to get through tomorrow without bleeding before I get my hopes up too much - I started bleeding two days before OTD last time. Also off work for next two weeks but not much getting done around here!! Will have to find a little project to keep myself busy!


----------



## alyson76

I was feeling great this morning, but now I feel a bit down, and I have Af like cramps. I know these can be part of the process but with how im feeling today I just think its not worked, You know that way when after all these years of trying you just dont think it'll happen? Well thats me today! xx


----------



## Delsie

Hi ladies hope you're all well.
My test date is not until the 7th and the wait is already driving me crazy!
Would love to be super busy, but I just keep getting massive waves of tiredness; am about to go for a little afternoon nap! 
I think someone should create a 2ww style advent calendar to help the days tick past...xxx


----------



## pheeny

Delsie love the idea off an advent calender, maybe the guys need one too to make yo for the hormonal outbursts!

Alyson and Patbaz I've used it as a great excuse not to do any cleaning luckily hubby is in cleaning the bathroom at the moment  

Lucozade it's you and me on the first then - we can start the bfps!  
My cramps are subsiding and not as bad as usual, seems like it's quite common to get them from all the comments here.  

Alyson I was the same had a really bad day on Friday but just trying to think positive thoughts, hope you're feeling a bit better now x


----------



## Hopeful89

Hi sharry can I be added to this group please been in the March one because my 2ww wait has been mainly March I test 1st April.

Hi alyson I didn't know there was an April group and hiiii everyone else I am 8dp5dt today I did poas and got a BFP     im so over the moon as well trying to keep myself grounded as this is my first IVF/ICSI  and to be honest I'm so sceptical after reading about chemical and miscarriage the line wasn't faint but neither was it as dark as the second line but it's there it's a real line! 
Still getting period pains on and off they were bad last night every time I feel something im straight to the toilet but it just cm I don't know if this is normal. So my real test date should be Wednesday but I caved. I didn't think my clinic did blood test but my other half said they said u have to ring tell them your result and book one. I didn't hear this conversation at all!  
I can't believe it there are two lines on my stick xxx


----------



## alyson76

Oh Hopeful, I am so absolutely delighted for you. Congratulations xxxx 
Hope mine is the same. I have been positve all the way through but im obviously having a wobbly day, I will prob be fine tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Hopeful89

Alyson I think you will get one too as ur symptoms have been quite similar to mine around the same time and also you have been really positive I had one or two wobbles so far during this wait. I don't think that will I will be satisfied until a scan or maybe till after the 9 months 😂😂😂 xxx


----------



## Delsie

Alyson when did you do your first test? Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hopeful a line is a line huni congratulations. That's brilliant news. 

I felt a bit yucky this morning but feeling great again this afternoon. Almost too good if you know what I mean but what will be will be and I am determined to stay positive. This isy 7th treatment and I'm hoping its lucky no 7 for me!!


----------



## pheeny

Hopeful you're braver than me, congratulations I'm still holding out for Wednesday.  I've been having the same symptoms so hopefully it will be the same for me.

Patbaz hope it lucky number seven for you too xxxx


----------



## alyson76

Delsie, I dont test till friday, I have the hospital at 9am. Im too scared to test before, I am only 6dp3dt xx

Hopeful Thank you so much for your kind words.. This afternoon my cramps seem to be everywhere, on both sides,in the middle, aches in my lower back and down my hip! lol there not painful, you just know they are there if you know what I mean. I will be like you, I wont believe it till I see a heartbeat or a wee face xxx


----------



## Bexster1981

Hi guys 

Can I join you guys and would you add me to the front page xx

My ET is 1/4 so I'm guessing OTD will be 15/4 

I'm hoping my embies will keep doing well to enable ET xx


----------



## mogg77

Having a wobbly day. I caved this afternoon and got a faint line, definitely there but faint. I'm 10dp4dt. Then I did another an hour and a half later and it's basically no line, but obvs wee was even weaker than earlier. And now I have a little spotting head officially messed up. I have increased dose of progesterone as instructed by clinic.


----------



## alyson76

Oh Mogg, keep positive honey, and leave it a good few hours before you wee again, maybe if you can hold on till tomorrow and get first morning wee. its not over yet, you had a line before, they dont appear for nothing xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks, yeah I went and bought another for the morning, but it's clear blue and not as sensitive as the first response I had today. Feeling pretty resigned atm.


----------



## patbaz

Mogg stay strong huni. You need to have at least 4 hrs between wee wee to get enough hcg in urine to get a positive this early. Go to your gp in the morning and ask for bloods over 48hrs to see if hcg is increasing x


----------



## Delsie

Just booked an extra acupuncture session for tomorrow - need to feel like I am doing something!


----------



## Claire239

Hi! Can you add me to the list please?! I had my blastocyst transfer on the 26th, test on 10th!!! Xx


----------



## patbaz

Welcome Clare and good luck with the 2ww


----------



## alyson76

Hi Claire, welcome to our 2www, did you get a day 5 or 6 transferred?


----------



## Claire239

Hi alyson76, I had a 5 day blastie transferred, I'm not sure if the grade was very good or how relevant it actually is, it was a 3BB & survived the thaw perfectly so hopefully it's a fighter & is hanging on in there!


----------



## Claire239

Thank you patbaz!


----------



## Claire239

Gosh everyone is testing very soon it's all so exciting!! Best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## patbaz

Claire the fact that it's a blast is. Dry good news huni and it's now in the best possible place x


----------



## patbaz

OTD is not soon enough for my liking Claire


----------



## alyson76

Hi Claire, sounds like you have a little fighter on board xx


----------



## TheresaMary

Hi ladies, please can I join your gang?  I feel like I need some people to talk to!!

I had 2 day 5 blasts put in on 26th in Alicante.  I have been driving myself mad as I don't "feel" like I am pg (or not!).  I thought I would somehow get an idea subconciously. I have some cramping but not really anything else. 

Also nervous now cos I just cleaned the bathroom!! 

I don't test till 6th (should have been 4th but they are shut!).  

Has anyone else felt like the weren't pg and still got a BFP


----------



## patbaz

Theresamary lots of ladies have no symptoms whatsoever and go on to have beautiful babies huni. My OTD is 5th so we will be testing at same time huni x


----------



## TheresaMary

Thanks patbaz.  I have AF type cramps and that heavy feeling like I am going to come on.  Mostly I have just been trying to not think about the test.  I think if the process were free I would not feel so worried but this is my last go as I had to borrow money for this one!!  Really want a successful outcome!!


----------



## patbaz

Theresa those can also be pregnancy symptoms huni. So get your PMA back. This whole journey is a nightmare but we if ladies are strong and we can cope with whatever comes our way. Sending you big hugs sweetie x


----------



## alyson76

Hi Theresamary, welcome to our group. It's a great bunch of girls. Hope you have every success. I am 6dp3dt with 2 embodies on board. I test on Friday xx


----------



## TheresaMary

Thank you for the welcome and the hugs!

Here are some hugs back to you -


----------



## Blondie71

Just popping in from singlies board for you Theresa as no symptoms is very normal (maybe just a few cramps/sensations here and there) wish you much good luck   also to you Pat you are def due some good news too   Good luck to all on here testing soon x


----------



## mogg77

I have a definite bfp this morning!! 11dp4dt, feels a bit unreal and very nervous! will test again on otd Thursday


----------



## patbaz

Yay mogg congratulations huni. Enjoy every last minute of your pregnancy have a happy healthy 9 months sweetie. 

Blondie thank you so much for ur kind words x


----------



## Delsie

Congrats Mogg! Xx


----------



## Claire239

Congratulations mogg77! Well done  xxx


----------



## Claremccrory

Congrats Mogg77 - hopefully it's catching  Cx


----------



## pheeny

Yay congratulations Mogg xx


----------



## Lucozade

Congrats Mogg!


----------



## Elle12

Congratulations mogg 

I test on Friday (I'm hoping it is a good Friday for me and all you ladies that are testing as well) 
This is my 1st 2ww from an ICSI treatment after having 2 top grade egg transferred and I'm really struggling. My kind is in overdrive and now feeling emotion all the time. My husband has been great and really positve that this will work on our 1st attempt, I'm trying to be positve with him but been feeling period pains for a few days now but not sure if its the crinone gel I'm using. 
Looking forward to Friday now but I'm scare to look at the result.


----------



## mogg77

Thanks girls, totally disbelief  and nerves here and googling trigger shots etc but I had it on the 13th so that's well gone? I think I'll be emptying boots of hpts  before I'll believe it!
Elle12 I have had pains identical to period pains the last ten days, it really messes with your head doesn't it?


----------



## alyson76

Mogg, massive congratulations. So very exciting  

Elle, I test the same day as you and have been having  cramps, this morning tho they seem to have just about gone, and my sore blobs have disappeared as well. My headache however is still here xxx


----------



## Hopeful89

Congratulations Mogg 
I had period pains on and off all week and did another test this morning it was a stronger positive. My test date isn't till Wednesday and only have clear blue to test with now and I know there less detectable so I'm a lil nervous. I think the cramp thing is good you know girls. 
And the lady who said she didn't feel pregnant neither not pregnant I felt like this too I think it's an emotional roller coaster. I don't think I'll ever forget this experience I mean obviously the highs are great but the low points are unbelievable. Sorry can't remember your name my phone doesn't allow me to go back and look with out deleting whole message. 
Xxx


----------



## Elle12

It's compleatly an emotion roller coaster - probably me being so naive but I never thought the whole treatment would be this hard and my body and mind. Looking back now I feel like the injections were the easiest part and I don't even do pain!


----------



## alyson76

Elle, I have to agree with you! you can put up with the poking and prodding but its the way the 2ww plays with your mind thats the worst. I have become this serial google symptom checker!


----------



## Claremccrory

Hi  elle12, my OTD is also Friday - fingers crossed for the three of us! Cx


----------



## geegg13

Sharry can I be added please  
  ET today test date 12th  
Good evening Ladies just read all your posts 
And yes the whole IVF experience is soo bloody hard!!
It doesn't matter if it your 1st time or your 10th we all sooo want it to work after all the tests and stress of treatments !!!
Good luck to us all


----------



## Guthrun

10dp2dt, with OTD still 4 days away, and I'm going insane. Have resolved to stay away from the pee sticks, but this is maddening. Has anyone got to the stage where they think they're feeling a symptom, become half convinced it's real, while the other half of your mind is telling you you're only feeling it cos you're thinking about it? I'm getting this dozens of times a day now, especially with nausea. Sore boobs and forgetfulness I'm blaming on progesterone. But the nausea- am I imagining it? Is it the progesterone too? Or nerves? Or have I caught that tummy bug off my sister? Aarghhh!!!!


----------



## geegg13

Drives ya insane that's very true guthrun
TICK TOCK and im on day 1


----------



## Claremccrory

Guthrun - are you testing on friday? Flip that'll be 4 of us! Cx


----------



## Guthrun

Actually it's Thursday- I got my dates mixed up! IVF brain.


----------



## alyson76

Hi girlies! 
Guthrum, Im with you and the symptom thing, I am going crazy thinking I have or have I got all these symptoms? and dippyness? I thought I was loosing the plot! xx


----------



## patbaz

Struggling tonight girls. I'm sat here in tears. Feel like af is on her way 😥


----------



## alyson76

Pat, when is your test day honey? Your not out till you get your result xx


----------



## patbaz

I'm 7dp5dt but it not until the 5th. I feel really rough this evening and very emotional. I'm not known for being a pessimist. I'm exactly the opposite but I cant see this working. I'm the lowest I've felt in a long time


----------



## alyson76

Pat honey, keep your chin up. It'll pass. I was the same yesterday. Those bloody hormones are doing a job on our bodies eh?. Im still on the fence on whether I am or arent, but until the doc tells me Im out, then I still hang on to hope. You havent had a bpn yet so its still all ok. PUPO remember? We are all here for wobbly days, we all go through them. It'll prob be me tomorrow  xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks alyson x


----------



## TheresaMary

Oh Pat - here is a huge hug for you  

Having weepy times can be a sign of being pg remember?!  And like the other ladies said you need to keep positive for your embies.  Maybe try doing some quiet visualization of your embies embedding and growing.  I find this calms me as I feel I am doing something positive towards them.

I wish I could give you a real hug.  This is such a difficult time for you.  And you are the cheerleader of the group!!

I am going to bed now and I am going to send you some positive loving thoughts before I go to sleep (and some sticky glue thoughts for your embies) xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks theresamary x

You ladies are just all so kind x


----------



## alyson76

Its back to work for me tomorrow ladies.    Hopefully it will make the rest of the week go quicker but its gonna be hard not lifting anything heavy!


----------



## Claremccrory

Patbaz - I was the same on Saturday....very tearful and emotional. It seemed like everybody was doing something child related on Saturday afternoon - stuff that we
Don't get invited to! Then you think it's bring premenstrual which makes it even worse! 
I think that keeping yourself busy is the best way forward....and lots of chocolate! Cx


----------



## patbaz

I nearly took the head off one of my pupils today because he kept asking the exact same question even though he knew the answer. He thought he was being funny until I roared at him. I'm not normally like that. I'm generally quite a chilled out teacher. God help my pupils if this continues lol


----------



## alyson76

Patbaz. if nothing else he will be quiet for a while... what age do you teach?


----------



## patbaz

Alyson I teach 11-18 year olds!! Challenging on a good day lol


----------



## Newlywed2014

Im finding since I came off the pill I get super tired before my periods and am currently exhausted but cant tell if it is because its the end of term or not. I kind of hope if af comes it is early so the worst is over before my wedding anniversary! Fingers crossed for lots of bfps in a few days!


----------



## Delsie

I had my 5 day ET on Saturday - does that make me 2 or 3 day post transfer? Not sure if you count the actual day or not?
Anyway - I'm feeling nothing. Nada. Zip. 
Has anyone else felt nothing at all and still got a bfp a week later? I know it's early days but I really thought I'd be able to spot some symptoms...or even AF symptoms by now, or an I being far too impatient?


----------



## pheeny

Hi Delsie I thought transfer day was day 0 so Today would be three days?  I haven't felt anything until the last few days which is just cramps, I think three days is too early?

10dp5dt today so nervous for tomorrow didn't get any sleep last night dont know how I am going to sleep tonight, just want to know now.  

Sending lots of positive thoughts out there to everyone sounds like we all need it


----------



## patbaz

Dessie huni you are 3dp5dt huni and it would be way too soon to have any real symptoms that weren't from the trigger shot or from the progesterone. It's early days yet sweetie x

Pheeny I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow huni. I think we need some good news on his thread x


----------



## Delsie

Thank you - guess I should change my name from delsie to neurotic impatient spoilt brat really...just can't stand the waiting!
Xxx


----------



## Elle12

Pheeny, good luck for tomorrow. 
Test day in at until Friday but the sleepless nights started last night. Not feeling good about it this morning - all I have is af syptoms and very emotion. I just want to know now but scared to pee on the stick and look at the result. Husband is still super optimistic about and and convinced it's worked, but my body just doesnt feel good


----------



## Claire239

Aaw patbaz I hope you are feeling more positive today, it's not easy at all is it?! Sending a big hug your way  

Hi to everyone else, I read we are all becoming anxious, it's so nice to know that I am not alone in this head spin of a 2ww!  It's like its the only thing we can think about isn't it, my head is mush!  I am now 5dp5dt, I felt awful last night with strong waves of nausea & stomach cramps, I think it was some kind of indigestion thing as I'm totally fine now.  I too am not feeling very positive about the outcome of my treatment, last time I was a poas addict squinting at the thing to hopefully see that second line but this time I am too scared to go near those pesky things! I'm guessing I could actually test earlier than the 10th as I seem to have a longer wait than most? 

Good luck at work alyson, I am sure your colleagues will wrap you up in cotton wool! Take it easy & don't do anything you don't feel comfortable with. 

Back to the wait & Google haha! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## patbaz

Morning Claire. I'm no more positive today to be honest but onwards and upwards as they say. My OTD is 13dp5dt. Technically you could get a bfp as early as 9dp5dt. The only issue with the early testing is you could get a chemical bfp I think that's why my clinic make you wait so long to test so that a bfp is a def bfp!


----------



## kappa

Hi Claire I test on the 10th as well!!


----------



## Claire239

Hi kappa, best of luck for the 10th for both of us! Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? 1 or 2?  Ivf/FET/icsi or ? Sorry so many questions!! 

Patbaz you poor thing, you are not alone, I'm feeling exactly the same.  I feel like giving up hope, all I feel now is fat & bloated!  I have had a chemical pg before & it was horrible, a very cruel thing for our bodies to be capable of. I can remember all of my pg symptoms stopping like turning off a light switch.  

I'm definitely going to try to hold off testing early, I think the earliest I would even consider is maybe the 8th & I'm guessing by then I may have a slight incling if it has worked or not?! Once I start testing I can't  stop, I'm like a crazy second line lady holding the thing at all different angles, up to the light & the window tutting to myself that it must be there!! Mental!! Yup best to avoid it!!


----------



## geegg13

Come on ladies Positive vibes and all that 
Patbaz you need a medal to teach that age group good on ya for putting the pupil in his place and if it was my son who can be very annoying sometimes then I would have ticked him off too.
Seems like its going to be a very anxious couple of weeks for u all xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi ladies

Please could I join you?

Could I be added to the list please?

FET 30/03/15 OTD 12/04/15

2 x 3day embies on board

Looks like we have some BFP's already...massive congratulations ladies xx

I plan to enjoy the PUPO bubble this time rather than fret about and analyse every twinge and symptom but its hard not to, this will b our last ever cycle due to medical reasons but we are so so lucky to have our princess from our third cycle - really hope we can make a sibling or two for her  

What's everyone got planned for their 2ww to keep them occupied?

Hope we all get our BFP's xx


----------



## kappa

I'm just planning lunches out etc with different people on different days. Luckily hubby will be off sun mon tue for easter. 
Claire I had 3 day SET IVF last Fri. The 10th seems a long time to wait! I'm not sure if I can keep away from the pee sticks either   What did you have? xxx


----------



## alyson76

Hi everyone, Ive missed you's! xx

Patbaz, You are a saint to be teaching that age! I know what its like just having one in the house. From what you said earlier, your still feeling a bit low, could it be raging hormones Good baby hormones 

Newlywed, It'd be a lovely a lovely surprise for you if Af didnt turn up. what a great anniversary present. xx

Geegg... Im with you, lots of lovely positive vibes xx

Audiprincess, welcome honey. Good luck xx

AFM.. well work has been a welcome distraction. My mood has lifted,But Im still having lots of twinges and cramps.
One of the girls at work has me having two sets of twins and according to her ive to call them full moon, half moon, total eclipse and Jaffa! After my egg collection was during the solar eclipse!


----------



## emmals

Maybe a silly question but is it poss to test in the evening? I'm working on my otd (fri 10th) and don't know if il cope if it's negative, esp with all these hormones!!my test date is 15dp3dt.


----------



## mogg77

You can , just try not to drink too much liquids in the afternoon and hold your wee for a few hours. That's not scientific btw! But worked for me, a lot of the tests actually say you can test anytime but that morning wee is more potent- well that was the gist of it! Good luck!


----------



## patbaz

Emmals mogg is right you can test at anytime especially as you will be 18 days past ec. Try and leve as much time between your last wee and your testing wee. Ideally 2-3 hrs x


----------



## patbaz

Alyson bless you huni. I've been down this route before and pregnant twice. I know my own body and at the minute it's telling me to prepare for af. Today I am really calm and I hope things will change before Sunday but I can't see that happening. As I said before life goes on and so shall i 😉


----------



## alyson76

Patbaz.. Im in the same mantra, dont get me wrong, I want this more than anything, but I also know Im lucky to have my daughter. So if its meant to be its meant to be xx


----------



## King123

Can You Add Me Please
Testing 5th April


----------



## patbaz

Welcome king and good luck. You're testing the same day as me


----------



## King123

Hi Everyone
I am totally confused and guessing it must the IVF that has done it or I am totally stupid all of a sudden.   I can't work out the codes and have to keep googling it.  I am not 100% sure when my test date it.  I transferred on the 23rd March 2 embryos at 2 days as that was all I had and they figured they were better off inside me which I totally agree with as I can look after them now.  Have I got the dates right ?  Maybe its my age that has taken its toll in this because I am exhausted and want to sleep all day hence the foggy brain.  
Good Luck to Everyone anyway I only ever hope this is a positive outcome for all. I have no clue how to add all the details let alone the matching codes ha x  Sorry Guys if I write long posts though x
xx


----------



## alyson76

Hi King, welcome over xx

King, i reacon you'll be either saturday or sunday xx


----------



## kirst83

Hi guys. Could I be added please? 1day3e transferred on 26th March. OTD is 10th April. Wishing everyone the best of luck xx


----------



## alyson76

My hospital tests exactly 2 weeks from Egg collection xx

Hi Kirst. welcome to or 2ww xx


----------



## kirst83

Thanks Alyson   xx


----------



## Claremccrory

I've decided to go for 2 weeks after ET - means it's Good Friday so I have the long weekend for sober celebrations or drowning my sorrows! 
We've booked lunch at a posh restaurant on Saturday but no idea what we'll do on Friday if it's a bfn or a bfp - will just wait and see what mood we're in! 

Welcome to all the new ladies  Cx


----------



## alyson76

Hi Claire, how you feeling today?

Ive been cramping again today. The girls I work with have been great keeping my spirits up. Not long to go for us now xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi king

Every clinic is different with length of time before you should test, but my clinic is 15 days after a two day transfer, 14 days after a three day transfer, 12 days after a five day transfer and 11 days after a six day transfer

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Please add me, I am too trying to get through my 1st 2ww  ! I had 16 eggs collected, 15 fertilised and 1 transferred otd 8th April, going crazy looking for any type of symptoms but nothing as yet ! Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi everyone. I hope you're all well. I know that some ladies have their OTD tomor so just wishing you well even though some of you already know x


----------



## Claremccrory

Hi alyson, I'm good thanks. Not many symptoms except for the twinging that I've had all along. Keeping myself busy - not much else we can do at this stage! 

Did anybody see the ivf couple on one born every minute? They cheered me up 

Good luck to anybody who is testing tomorrow! Cx


----------



## kappa

Yeh I saw them nice happy wee story after 3 tries xxx


----------



## alyson76

Im not allowed to watch it as DP is a big girls blouse! He is gonna be one of those men who pass out at the birth.lol.

Claire, looks like we are both experiencing the same thing... hope its a a positive sign xx

To everyone with their test dates tomorrow... wishing you all the best in the world. Lets start this month off with lots of


----------



## LadyDalts

So it's my OTD and I can't believe my eyes but I have POAS and have a BFP! I  so happy and in utter disbelief. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today and this week xxx


----------



## pheeny

Ladydalts congratulations on your bfp  

I tested this morning and we got our   Waited so long for this just burst into tears, did not think it would be positive with all the cramps the last few days.  I so wanted to call everyone this morning, going to be hard to wait 12 weeks!

Hopefully this is the beginning of lots of good luck for April ladies xxxx


----------



## Delsie

Congratulations Pheeny and LadyDalts! So pleased for you! Good luck to anyone else testing today xxx


----------



## Lucozade

Can't believe I am saying this but got my first ever BFP this morning too, so it looks like today is a triple good news day! Almost thought it was a BFN for us as line on the clinic's test was very very faint, but have done a Superdrug one and a Clearblue digital which both came up with a line /pregnant quicker! Congrats to you both LadyDalts and Pheeny, wishing us all a happy healthy 9 months, and good luck to all those ladies waiting to test this week!


----------



## kirst83

Congratulations guys. So happy for you! That's amazing news and gives us all hope. Let's hope April is going to be an amazing month for us all. Big congrats again. You have me crying over the computer here! Xx


----------



## pheeny

Congrats Lucozade, wonderful news xxxxx


----------



## Delsie

Congratulations Lucozade! Xx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats lucozade lady dalts and Pheeny I hop you all have a happy healthy 9 months. Enjoy every second of it guys x


----------



## Newlywed2014

Whoop to Pheeny, Ladydalts and Lucozade!!! Hopefully we're in for a run of great news over April! I had weird cramps yesterday and today not like af cramps more like tugs right under my belly button! If af arrives on time it would be Sat but my longest cycle is 38days which would be next Wednesday so my plan is to wait till then if no af so that im not upset on our anniversary!


----------



## patbaz

It's all over for me af has started to arrive. Don't know what's next. 7 times is probably enough. I am beyond upset. I really hoped that this would be my time!!


----------



## Delsie

Oh Patbaz I am so sorry x


----------



## Lucozade

So sorry to hear that patbaz, is there any chance it's just implantation bleeding or just one of those things? Your OTD is not til Friday I think? Fingers crossed that you still get a positive outcome but if not take some time for yourself and take care of yourself xx


----------



## LadyDalts

Congratulations Pheeny & Lucozade xxx

Patbaz - Fingers crossed for you for Friday and that this isn't AF xx


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Congratulations to all those bfp's this morning !  ! patbaz please stay positive xxx


----------



## Hopeful89

Wow that's four of us with BFP this month already 😁😁😁 congratulations everyone.
Alyson hope works been alright for you not been lifting anything heavy.
Stay positive everybody xxx


----------



## Hopeful89

Patbatz don't give up hope, the only reason I had so much hope in ivf is because one of my old colleagues went through I think around 8 or 9 times before it worked it doesn't work everytime and the odds are against us all, they say on average it's 3 goes but that's a statistic. Just like winning the lottery Just don't give up hope sending u big hugs xxx


----------



## geegg13

Patbaz I'm soo sorry your AF has arrived like I said yesterday you think we get use to it but we don't infact I think  it gets harder every time xxxx BBBBIIIIIIGGGGGG HHUUUUGGGGSSSSS XXXX

Congrats to on the positive testers today xx

Its a very long road this 2ww afm 3dt transferred 3 days ago and with 3 still in the incubator to see if they get to blasto but am very doubtful with condition and this us our last chance saloon.  27 k gone and 2 years of endless tests and treatments have blown my head !!!!  and our chances at best 19%


----------



## Claire239

Oh patbaz, I am so sad for you, take care of yourself   I know how you feel, this is my 6th tx & hoped it would be my last for a wee while, I'm not convinced I'm going to get a bfp either...again!! Xxx

Well done everyone who have had their bfp's today, great news, let there be more! Xxx


----------



## geegg13

Audiprincess we are test day buddies lol


----------



## mogg77

Congratulations girls! That's amazing! Xmas babies all round!!
Patbatz please don't give up yet, I strongly advise you take your test now to be sure, If i hadn't tested early I would be sure it was over too as have had light bleeding too for the last two days, right on schedule for af, my otd is tomorrow, but I am still getting strong positives. I know mine might not end well but lots do continue even with bleeding, so keep taking your progesterone or even up it as I have and at least take a test just in case xxxx


----------



## patbaz

I was told to test when I contacted my consultant and it's a bfn. No hope really but I've got to continue with progesterone until OTD anyway and test again. But I have been told that it does not look good. I think it's time to move on 7 times is enough. I may change my mind after I grieve this tx out of my system but I'm tired of putting life on hold to only get smacked in the face each time.


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Oh patbaz I am so sorry xx


----------



## kappa

PatBaz really sorry to hear your bad news. I hope you've got some good support over your easter holidays. 

Congrats to the positive girls xxx


----------



## Newlywed2014

Im so sorry Patbatz big virtual hugs xx


----------



## coj2891

We had two morulas transferred on Monday out of a possible 11 eggs which were all fertilised. This is our first round of IVF/ICSI and we're not holding out much hope. The rest of the eggs didn't develop in the lab so it's not looking good. All the best to everyone going through the 2ww, we're only on day 2, it's not easy is it.


----------



## patbaz

Ladies thanks for the support. 

Kappa my DH will look after me. We haven't told anyone about tx. No point in worrying my mum she has enough on her plate. I will get through this it will just take a little time. Also I'm not sure where I would find £7000 to do another tx


----------



## emmals

To the ladies that got a bfp, congrats! Did you have any symptoms? I'm not really feeling much, just tired, bloated and a pain on my right hand side (lower belly), my test date is next Friday. Did any body have implantation bleeding and if so when is this expected?

Patbaz, thinking of you.


----------



## kirst83

So sorry Patbaz. Can't imagine what you are going through. Thinking of you! Xx
Emmals looks like we are testing on the same day. I'm not getting many symptoms either. Even my bloatedness seems to be less than it was. Hope this isn't a bad sign. Going slightly crazier every day! Xx


----------



## Bexster1981

Hiya just had one blastocyst day 5 transferred test date is 2 weeks today xxxx


----------



## pheeny

Emmals I didn't have any symptoms had cramps since EC, but they have decreased in pain and massive bloating, no implantation bleeding,

Congrats on bring pupo bexster x


----------



## alyson76

Patbaz, Im so sorry my love to hear that AF has raised her ugly head. My thoughts are with you, sending you lots of


----------



## alyson76

Pheeny and Ladydalts. huge congratulations on your BFP's. What a great start to the month. xxx


----------



## Bexster1981

Hiya, 

I'm such an idiot I'm lying here really wanting a wee but too scared to go just incase it falls out - really 

ET went smoothly and pain free so here goes 2 whole weeks to - have you guys been told to wait 2 weeks from a 5DT ?


----------



## pheeny

Yay Bexster glad it went well, you're doing well I had to rush off straight away to pee! I had 11 day wait after 5dt.


----------



## coj2891

We were told 10 days from ET, for a 5 day transfer. I think it works out at 2 weeks from fertilisation, good luck!


----------



## alyson76

Bexster, I know how you feel I was scared to cough, sneeze, poo, you name it! They wont fall out or if they do mine would have went about 30 seconds after they were implanted! I was desperate for a wee. 
I am 9dp3dt and I have to go for bloods on friday, which will be exactly 2 weeks from egg collection xx


----------



## patbaz

Bexster my consultant likened et to putting 2 seeds into a pot of jam. Once they are in there they won't fall out sweetie x


----------



## Delsie

Patbaz I love that mental image! Xx


----------



## kappa

Hi kirst83 and emmals I'm next Fri 10th too and no real symptoms. Going Google mad every day.  Being off work prob better physically but maybe not psychologically!


----------



## coj2891

We had two days off after transfer and I'm happier to be back at work, at least it's a distraction. We're going away next week though, that'll be interesting.


----------



## emmals

Kappa and kirst, we are testing buddies then!!fingers crossed for us!I'm working on the day so was planning on waiting until that evening just in case, as I won't be able to concentrate if its a negative and will be Sending money all over the place as I work in a bank. Though I'm sure I will change my mind nearer the time!a


----------



## kirst83

Hey Kappa. I'm the same. Off work this week as work is quite stressful but I'm thinking I might go in next week as I'm driving myself mad! 
Emmals I'm planning testing at night too. Couldn't handle if it was a negative. I'd be crying all over my patients! 😱 xxx


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Bexster I was told 11 days after 5 day transfer, I was also too scared to sneeze after transfer 
I think I would be useless at work right now ! I can't focus on anything else other than this I think I need a hobby to get me through the next 10 days ... any ideas ??


----------



## alyson76

Hi ladies how are we all tonight?

Who all tests tomorrow?

Afm, Im ok, not so many cramps today, still a couple tho. I feel really cold tonight and had the quickest fleeting bit of light headedness, just a weird feeling when I turned my head, and a bit nausea earlier on, but Im thinking its all in my head. 2 days till testing. I will be so glad when I have an answer, be it  good or bad. I was asking Mr B what he thinks is going to happen and he says he thinks it will be negative and to be honest I just cant imagine it being a positive result. I think its because in the 3.5 yrs we have tried we have never had one. God I / we pray it is but just cant imagine it xxx


----------



## mogg77

Stay positive Alyson! I had a major dizzy spell this afternoon and had to lie down- felt seasick. Cramps still as well xxx


----------



## patbaz

To top off a great day I now have the runs and vomitting FFS can anything else go wrong?!?!?!


----------



## alyson76

Thanks Mogg, just going slowly mad! How you feeling honey? the news sunk in yet? I cannot wait one way or another to find out. Im way to chicken to buy a test. I would rather thave the result straight from the horses mouth! 

Patbaz, your having a god awful time of it, Im so sorry honey xx


----------



## King123

Hi Alyson
I am also going mad,  I find my symptoms keep changing.  The funny thing is the nurse at the clinic phoned me to see if I was ok and I was so rational,  saying yes I am fine,  few twinges, it is what it is just a long wait, I was like a cucumber and really I am checking every symptom a million times on google,  reading everyones blogs,  seeing good and bad news and then seeing what they had before hand.  I just feel like I am going nuts yet still managed to talk as if I was taking it all in my stride ha.  I had a headache yesterday but not today,  very tired still,  by the end of the day I am bloated like a balloon,  my boobs have decided to ache again and grow (this can be a pre menstrual thing) my mood seems to be lifting strangely I go from hysterical laughter to placid calm,  I am just so tired.  Twinges in my left ovary which I guess are shrinking pains,  and I had a big cramp this morning but am thinking that this could be bowel.  When I had the boys I had tons of distended bowel during the first 3 months and the doctor said the baby is the size of a pea yet you look about 6 months because of my bowel ha.  So bowels can give you a lot of pains and aches during this time.  I just feel like I want to know so I can get on with things.  I hate waiting in limbo.  If its a yes then great lets get this going and if not then lets start to manage this.  Its the not knowing thats hard.  Plus and I don't see many people saying this so maybe its taboo but abstaining for this amount of time when I want to be close to my partner and make this a loving experience is hard on both but obviously totally sensible but it takes away a lot of personal feelings.  It is very hard so good luck everyone.... xxx


----------



## alyson76

King, I cant remember what it feels like to be pregnant, the only thing I remember from last time is having bigger boobs, but that was 18 yrs ago. I didnt know the bit about your bowels, thats interesting. The pain in the ovaries makes sense, I just cant fathom out if its good cramps or AF cramps. 
I dont even know if Im not pregnant should I have spotting by now? I dont think I have this many pains when I normally cycle, but do you know I cannot remember. 
I get you on the intimacy thing, its great cuddling up but you just need that closer feeling and I know you are supposed to abstain, but well (tmi) passion just got the better and well You know what happened!  I just hope its not done any damage! xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks alyson, no still spotting a bit so not letting myself get too excited yet, I'm 40 and literally never been pregnant so it's pretty surreal too. If I'm still in the running next week I'll loosen up a bit I expect!


----------



## alyson76

Moggs,
Im so Happy for you, after all that your going through, you deserve this little ray of hope and life. xx
I had my daughter when I was 21, I am now 39, and have never been pregnant since. I know Im lucky in the fact that I have my daughter. As selfish as it makes me, I just wanted Steve and I to have our own family too, ( steve isnt my daughter's dad). And I know if it does happen I wont believe it. I guess after trying for nearly 4 yrs we just dont think it will work, and it will be a bloody miracle if it does. 
Stay strong honey, you have a fighting little miracle/ miracles inside you xxx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks so much Alyson, and its not the least bit selfish. And you are giving yourselves the best possible chance so there is every possibility it will work.x


----------



## kappa

Emmals you can send some of it my way if you want! !!  
Kirst83  I'm a nurse too and a Kirsty!!


----------



## geegg13

Good morning ladies positive vibes xxxx
Im a nurse too so that's 3 of us on the same 2ww lol
Hope we all ok today 
Patbaz hope your bug has calmed down xxxx


----------



## Beck969

Morning all,

Congrats to the people with good news - very special times.

For those with not so good news...keep strong, try and think about all the good things in life.  I know it sounds naff and right now all you feel is the pain and injustice of it all but step by step you have to mend.  I promised myself at the start I would give myself 3 chances but then I will stop trying (I will obviously wait and see if I actually stick to that), it is such an emotional roller-coaster and it does take over your life, I think it can stop you living a perfectly good life and stop you from being fun any more.  It is tricky to plan ahead when you are trying to work out cycle dates etc. and life seems to go on pause for long periods of time.  It does make you feel like you are different from everyone else and you are missing something but there are loads of things you can do to try and make yourself feel better.  Travel is my big thing, I am forever researching and booking trips!  When I am really down my Mum takes me somewhere beautiful for a really long walk and it always helps, listening to the birds and just being out in the fresh air is a tonic  -she had cancer a while back and has tried to explain how it made her realise how precious life is, just the simple things we take for granted.  So although we may not get what we want, as long as we have our health we are still lucky people and we can make a great life for ourselves.

Still got my fingers crossed for everyone though.


----------



## blueskye101

Hi, I had ET on Monday there of 2 x Day 4 embryos (had to be day 4 due to travel logistics!).  Have to get e2, prog and b-hcg test done today, 7th and 9th April.  Feeling good and relaxed so far.  Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## geegg13

Totally agree Beck969 
However everytime you go through the process I feel and I know others do that you never quite feel the same again !!
Its like a little part of you dies !!  whilst trying to remain optimistic for the next cycle to arrive and work !!
I have aged about 10 years and have so many wrinkles since I started treatment 2 years ago and yes like you I decided that 3 attempts privately funded well in excess of 20k!! was enough now we on the 2ww with only a slim chance it will work I can't give up !!XX


----------



## Beck969

Geegg13 - I completely understand, I've got my fingers crossed for you and everyone!  I hope I didn't sound like I was belittling the problem (especially as I am still a relative novice at this) - just trying to stay positive but not lose myself too much, like you said a little bit of you dies each time (I was absolutely devastated when I went back in for ET and they said there was little hope).  It will be interesting to see if my perspective has changed much after round 3!?  Who knows.

Someone mentioned a hobby before - as all sports are out of the window I've turned to baking!!!  It is having the exact opposite effect to my waist line as the sports but very enjoyable when I get a good bake!  

I am a teacher too so have two weeks off to do my waiting in!


----------



## VickyT

Morning all, please can I join?
I am 11dpiui and driving myself mad symptom spotting!
Also a teacher- think it might have been easier if I was a work to distract!!!aarggh!!
6 more days to OTD. 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## King123

Zita West Eat Yourself Pregnant has some great recipes if you wanted a hobby or to try something healthy and good for you during fertility and IVf


----------



## King123

Hi
Is this normal to happen before I drive myself nuts.  I had achy boobs week one then they shrank back down and were normal and now they have grown again and aching.  Can the progesterone cause this as I am guessing that its to early for it to be pregnancy plus I am only 10dp2dt and they only two little fragmented embryos which I was very protective of from the minute they transferred them.  I just feel I am at a roller coaster point as I am not at testing stage yet know that if they had implanted they would have done it now and so every feeling is heightened and I am trying to find reasonable doubt for it as that way if I get a BFN then I won't have built my hopes up.  Its like I want to protect myself from the negative by trying to be rational but my head is wanting to be positive.  I have a little bit of throbbing in my left ovary and if I do to much I start to get a cramping feeling,  I am exhausted beyond belief and my skin hasn't been great this week. Could this me AF coming, but my boobs what is that. I am going round in circles today and its really hard to stop. I can cope with a negative I know I can as I am 42 and I have to cope but its the not knowing. Is it way to early to do a little test at 10dp2dt or am I just caving and being crazy.  sorry not a great day x I feel quite emotional today as well.  
X


----------



## geegg13

king123 I realy feel for you im sue we all getting these symptoms I think it is he side effects from progesterone the side effects mimic pregnancy symptoms which the drive us madddd lol try and de stress some how !!!
My boobs are sooooo sore and big at the moment, constipated beyond belief I need dyno rod lol
welcome Vicky to the dreaded 2ww 
sooo glad we got this board to chat helps me


----------



## geegg13

SSSEEEEE we all professional ladies teachers and nurses  and our work makes us rational l but where IVF and all this is I think it drives us insane xxx
PMA ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
come on ladies xxx
ps there is not such thing as TMI when your cervix has been opened up 14 times in 3 weeks lol xx


----------



## Audiprincess

King- did u do a fresh or frozen cycle?  When's ur OTD?
If fresh the hcg hormone will be in ur system for 10 days and can give a false positive, or if after this time but before natural hcg has time to rise could give u a false negative, both will mess with ur emotions so if possible wait til ur OTD -they make us wait for a reason 😘

Let us know if u decide to test xx


----------



## geegg13

Beck969 I am normally getting 3 horses fit to do the county shows with by now but all on hold Easter weekend is my first show out but not this year and im putting on weight but it be all good if it works !!!


----------



## Newlywed2014

Morning ladies my 2ww ended early as AF arrived last night on cd31. That is our 12th cycle now since we started trying but on the positive side means the worst of it will be out the way for my wedding anniversary and I can enjoy guilt free drinking. We have a docs appt on the 15th April to discuss what happens next. Fingers crossed for everyone else testing this weekend.


----------



## geegg13

Big hugs newlyweds xxxx


----------



## patbaz

This bug is kicking my ****!!


----------



## Leeleemariemi

I'm sorry if this sounds like a really stupid question but how do we work out when af could rear its ugly head do we go from when the buseralin stopped ?

Beck969 I said about the hobbies baking is a great idea especially as it's Easter and I've also started a big puzzle not something ive done since I was a child but found it quite therapeutic last night !!

Geegg13 tmi comment made me lol !!!!


----------



## Audiprincess

Patbaz and newlywed - is it full on AF you both had with clots?
Only reason I ask is I bled (no clots) on all three cycles before OTD including my positive cycle, as they say its not over til its over xx


----------



## Bexster1981

Hi I have no idea how to explain this but I had an ET yesterday and today I feel strange - I feel like fluttery tummy and a tightness around my abdomen do you think it could be an infection setting in ?


----------



## patbaz

Audiprincess no clots and I've been told to continue progesterone until Sunday and test again but bleeding is red. Also this stomach bug is killing me. I have been up all night 😒

Bexster sweetie it could be your little embie preparing to implant. Did you have a day 3/5 embie back??


----------



## Audiprincess

Patbaz ill keep everything crossed for u then hunny 😘 hope ur bug disappears really soon xx


----------



## Bexster1981

I had a day 5 blastocyst if that helps it's so weird I can't recall feeling like this before


----------



## Audiprincess

Bexster- have u had a tugging feeling around ur belly button? Xx


----------



## Newlywed2014

Yeh mine is real AF   least it hasnt kept me waiting and hoping like usual


----------



## patbaz

Thanks sweetie x


----------



## Audiprincess

Aw newlywed I'm so sorry to hear that Hun, hope u can enjoy ur anniversary as much as u can and spoil each other rotten- u deserve it xx


----------



## Bexster1981

Hi no no tugging near belly button however just thought it's probably partially the metformin making me feel yuk lol dear me what am I like


----------



## Newlywed2014

Yeh that is my plan to eat lots of yummy food and drink too much whilst we are away then come back to the docs,see where we go from there and then join the March 2ww group x


----------



## coj2891

My wife's having nausea, EC was Wednesday last week and Transfer was Monday, we're assuming it's a bit of sickness from the stims but you never know. Fingers crossed and good luck.


----------



## geegg13

good luck coj2891 we will be testing on the same day as you and your wife
plenty of fluids Patbaz xx


----------



## King123

Hi Sue
I know I think I was just having a bad day and everything was spinning around in my head.  I don't want to be positive as I start thinking and then I get my hopes up then I don't want to think negative as thats no good for you.  I didn't test I think this morning I was just feeling like this 2ww was going on forever.  I have been out shopping instead for my partners birthday presents which cheered me up I am now skint as well as feeling like crap ha.  Not long now,  my test day is Easter Sunday so lets up my little egg has grown into a bigger egg and is not just made of chocolate.  
Thank you for being kind in my moment of madness.  I burst into tears after my post I think it just all felt to much today and I have been really good all the way through to be fair trying to keep positive.  It helped me to be honest. I can get through the next few days now and maybe things will be ok.  I am not feeling anything this afternoon except large boobs and very tired. 
x


----------



## Claire239

How's everyone getting on? A mix of good & bad perhaps?! Oh patbaz I hope you are feeling better lovely? 

I was really so utterly stupid & went & took a hpt today, of course it was bfn, am I crazy or is it really over, I'm 7dp5dt, so annoyed with myself, I promised I wouldn't do it & then before I realised what I was doing it was done! I feel like stopping my meds & having a glass of wine.

So sorry newlyweds, you must be devastated, enjoy your anniversary as best you can.  

Alyson best of luck for tomorrow, I have a good feeling for you! 

Positive thoughts & love to all xxx


----------



## patbaz

Geegg I'm trying to drink plenty of fluids but not keeping anything down 😔


----------



## alyson76

Hi Claire, Thanks for that. 
Im feeling really nervous and for some reason Im really emotional today. I have felt quite negative over the last day or so and just cant imagine it coming out a BFP. I think thats a reason I havent done a test before now. My work mates are super confident and saying goodbye for the holidays today was really emotional, and even now writing this I am quite teary. Maybe its cause I just dont have a sixth sense over it. My cramps arent as bad as they have been,altho I am still getting twinges and my boobs arent sore at all, and up to about 4 days ago they ached. Its been my emotions thats been playing up more than anything else. 
Im so sorry girls for being a basket case, I will be glad when tomorrow is over and I know for sure. xx

Patbaz, I was gonna ask how you are but by the looks of it your not good.  have you taken anything yet? xx


----------



## patbaz

Paracetamol is all I've taken. My skin is even sore. Temp 101. Wish it was Sunday so at least I could take some tramadol 😔. You stay strong and good luck for the morning. I will be up early to read about your bfp x


----------



## alyson76

Thanks Patbaz, I wont get my result till around lunch time.  But well I still would rather it be an official blood test than a hpt, I just think I would trust the result more. I know with my feelings just now Im needing a hard kick up the **** xx
Take care and look after yourself xxx


----------



## King123

Hi Alyson
Good Luck for tomorrow,  I think it is hard the last few days as you are so close and it all becomes real so it is emotional.  I test Sunday and I have been really anxious and upset today and I am really starting to feel down as the reality is coming.  I am thinking this must be a normal response although everyone seems to be so different in how they cope.  I wish you all the luck in the world and I truly hope you get the outcome that you want as with everyone testing tomorrow.  I am going to be a wreck by Sunday I think.  I can't stop crying it so ridiculous.  I want to be sick at every awful smell and feeling, a lady spoke to me today and her breath was so awful I was gagging for about 10 mins after, but I know sickness does not kick in until after 6 weeks.  I rang my sister and she said this is normal being on progesterone so I am going to be glad when I am not on this anymore to be honest.  She said its so cruel really as the progesterone can mimic so many of the pregnancy feelings and confuse things.  Keep strong this is it now so take it all and lets hope and pray for a positive.
I am excited for you so thats a positive.  
Cx
P.S. at least you know that whatever the outcome you have one nut nut that you don't even know will be crying for you ha x


----------



## alyson76

Aww King Thank you,
Its nice to know its not just me going bananans. I think I started loosing it when my boobs no longer felt sore, and I know this is nothing and not everyone has sore boobs! Altho if you look at it another way, I have sore boobs every month just before my period and this month I dont so it could well be a positive sign, or I could be clutching to straws. Either way by this time tomorrow it will all be over one way or another. God its been the longest 2 weeks of my life. While your on the smell thing, my sense of smell is stronger, but they arent making me nauseous yet! 
Only 3 days for you honey and with it being Easter weekend Im sure it will fly in, and you may well have a hot cross bun in the oven xxx


----------



## geegg13

patbaz you can take co-codamol that is a high temp you got xx just keep sipping them fluids when you can xx
We all seem to be on melt down today this whole bloody process is torture at least we got here to vent it all out xxx
I went to see MIL who couldn't be arsed to come down stairs and speak to me today she knows everything but I not had one phone call to see how things are !! I will put it down to treatment as to why I got sooo upset about it !!


----------



## patbaz

Geegg my clinic have said that paracetamol is all I can take!!


----------



## geegg13

I'd worry about the high temp you can't take ibuprofen it not good for the uterus at the present time!! how many paracetamols have you taken so far today !


----------



## alyson76

Geegg, Im glad its not only me on melt down. I am so sorry to everyone tho as this last couple of days it seems ive been all over the place. Mr B is just in and had a cuddle and a sniffle and i feel a bit better, he is keeping his feet on the ground and I suppose is gearing himself up for the fact it may not be working. Dont get me wrong we will both be over the moon if ifs positive but I have to keep in mind it might not. I suppose its a coping mechanism xx


----------



## geegg13

I would say it is normal and if we didn't all feel like this then that would be wrong!!
We all are here with slightly different stories but we all want sooo desperately the same.
Unless you have been through this I don't think people would understand just how awful it makes you feel all of us !!
I said in an earlier post its never easy 1 attempt or 10th attempt. It takes so much out of us emotionally and physically leaving us at this time lost until we get that result !! 
The tests and treatments are not nice but this is always the worst point !!!!
PPPPLLLLLEEEAAAAASSSSEEE don't apologise we are all the same xxxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Geegg I've had 4 paracetamol so far today but temp doesn't seem to be going down


----------



## geegg13

Take your paracetamol every 4- 6 hours don't take  more than 8 in a whole 24 hrs its your body fighting the awful bug you got xx fluids help flush the bug out xx


----------



## Claremccrory

Good luck tomorrow alyson! 

Im so nervousness it feels like I'm going under the knife tomorrow - not peeing on a stick! 

I think there's somebody else testing tomorrow - sorry can't remember who but wishing you good luck also! 

Cx


----------



## alyson76

Good luck to you too Clare, how are you feeling? 
As you probably read my hormones and emotions are all over the shop. I feel like ive lost hope and just cant imagine its worked. Mine is a blood test and I am so nervous you'd think it was a major op we were in for! lol 

The other woman was poshfi I think. 

Lots of love and luck for our    xx


----------



## Claremccrory

I'm not too bad - imagining so many scenarios in my head and trying so hard not to get my hopes built up. No idea what I'm going to do with myself for how I'm going to react....whatever the outcome! 

Yeah I saw that you've been a bit up and down recently. Nothing we can do now though is there? Try to get a good nights sleep - tomorrow will be emotional! 

Cx


----------



## alyson76

You too clare, I wont know till about lunch time, so look forward to seeing your status and good luck xx


----------



## kirst83

Good luck ladies. Wishing and praying you all get your BFP's 😄 xxx


----------



## alyson76

Poshfi if your still about, good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## alyson76

Thanks Kirsty xx


----------



## EBC

Hi all, talking about time off from work..how are you all getting on with that? In particular for me, those who have passed the stage, how much time, if any did you take off during your 2ww or post that? I'm lucky enough that I'm a teacher and it seems as though Egg transfer might just catch the end of the Easter hols...but I'm not sure how much actual rest or time off I will need..or should take? Apart from one or two days straight after..I'm assuming that I'll go straight back to work and 'take it easy-ish'. Any thought? I've posted on other pages so sorry to repost.


----------



## alyson76

Hi EBC, Im at the end of my 2ww, I took 8 days off after my transfer, and just went back to work on tuesday. I did finish up today and thats me on easter holibobs too. xx


----------



## kappa

Good luck Alyson and Claire xxx


----------



## alyson76

Thanks Kappa, Im so scared and excited. It'll all be over in about 12 hrs xx


----------



## kappa




----------



## TheresaMary

Good luck to all you girls testing tomorrow.  I am praying for you all  

Patbaz - so sorry you are sick but you are right to keep on the drugs until Sunday.  Praying especially for you


----------



## alyson76

Thanks theresamary, when do you test?


----------



## patbaz

Ebc I went back to work the day after et. I'm a teacher too and I just took it as easy as possible tbh

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow. I hope you all get your lovely bfp x

Theresamary thanks sweetie x


----------



## alyson76

Patbaz, thankyou. How you feeling? Has your Af turned up? Are you gonna test again on Saturday?


----------



## patbaz

My son af hasn't show. Up properly. I'm still spotting. Tested today bfn but been told to continue with progesterone until otd Sunday. Not holding out any hope as with having this bug I'm not able to keep anything down. It's coming out both ends which can't be good either. It's been the week from hell. I've never felt so poorly.


----------



## alyson76

Oh Pat Im so sorry, could you still be a bit early? or could your virus be delaying your positive? I had the same sort of virus a couple of months ago and it just totally wiped me out, I was exhausted for about a fortnight. So look after yourself, and take care xxx


----------



## Hopeful89

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## geegg13

Good morning ladies and gents too 
Fingers crossed for those testing today xxxxxxx
Patbaz I hope your feeling a little better with that awful bug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I've been awake since 330 overthinking all the scenarios and what ifs think my brain going to explode !!!


----------



## Claremccrory

It's a positive for me ladies  hubby and I both in shock! Cx


----------



## pheeny

Woohoo congratulations Clare x


----------



## alyson76

Clare That is the most fantastic news. congratulations. here's hoping its the start of a good run xx


----------



## Delsie

Congratulations Clare! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xx


----------



## patbaz

Clare congratulations huni. Have a happy healthy 9 months. 

Well I'm officially out. I've had a (tmi) huge bleed during the night. Not sure where to go from here. I've never had an issue with bleeding before otd. Am absolutely gutted!! I will be keeping an eye on you all and wish you all the very best. I still have the stupid bug as well so things can't really get much worse!!


----------



## Claremccrory

Thanks so much ladies - no idea what to do with myself today!! 

Patbaz I really hope you recover soon, we're all feeling for you

Cx


----------



## kirst83

Huge congrats Clare. Totally delighted for you.Xx
Thinking of you Patbaz. Hope you are Ok xxx


----------



## Wiggy37

Hi ladies, I wonder if anyone could share what symptoms they had 2 days passed a 3 day transfer? I had my one & only little embie transferred on Weds arvo. I feel pretty much back to normal after EC & ET, no bloating or anything so just wondered what I should be feeling. Xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Patbaz so so sorry to read that Hun, maybe u bled before OTD if ur body not been absorbing the progesterone due to ur bug? Either way I hope ur bug buggers off real soon sending u the biggest hugs xxx

Clare huge congratulations to u both, bet ur on cloud nine xx


----------



## Kline

Hi to you all!

I pee yesterday, after wards lumps of crinone passed out about a tablespoonful, followed by another lumps of same amount. I'm so scared.

I POAS this morning, BFN, but due tom. I don't know how I feel. I feel more sorry for my dearest hubby than myself.


----------



## patbaz

Wiggy everyone is different huni and you are far too early to have symptoms. Your body is probably begining to recover from ec so try to relax and enjoy being PUPO. 

Ladies thank you all for your kind words. I am devastated. I began to bleed before the buv hit me audiprincess so I think that it's my stupid body letting me down again. I am having little cry every now and again in between being sick and the runs. 

Kline huni that's perfectly normal with the crinone. Your body absorbs the progesterone and then gets rid of the excess. Did you have a 3/5 day transfer?? How many days past transfer are you??


----------



## Sapphire952

Patbaz - I just wanted to jump on and say how sorry I am that things haven't worked out.  There are no words. Sending you hugs and my thoughts


----------



## patbaz

Thanks sapphire x


----------



## King123

Good Luck Today Alyson xxx 

Congrats Clare that is exciting news and the start of something magical.  Good Luck to you and your partner x


----------



## alyson76

Thanks King, bloods have been done and will find out about half 12. fingers x'd.    

Patbaz, Im so sorry to hear that The old witch has come on, sending you lots of love xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks alyson no matter how many times I go through this it doesn't hurt any less. I'm so very sad. I have everything crossed for your news sweetie. I hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## alyson76

Thanks Patbaz, I know how hard this must be for you, Im hoping for good news, but if not we can have a good ole cry together xxx


----------



## patbaz

Stay positive alyson. This is your time huni believe it x


----------



## geegg13

Big hugs Patbaz I'm soo sorry i really feel your pain life soo bloody hard xxx

Congrats on the positive testers today 
Alyson every crossed for you xx
The rest of us positive vibes xx


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Just tested at 14dp2dt.

BFN


----------



## patbaz

Thanks geegg x

Jonsgirl I left you a message in the other thread huni. I'm so sorry but things could
Change by otd


----------



## geegg13

Jonsgirl I'm so sorry xx big hug


----------



## Claremccrory

Sorry to hear that jonnsgirl, hope you're ok. Cx


----------



## VickyT

12dpiui and AF pains kicking in. Think I'm out😔
Good luck everyone!


----------



## patbaz

Vicky stay strong huni. It's only early days. Good luck x


----------



## alyson76

I got a negative, so heartbroken x


----------



## kirst83

Alyson I am so so sorry. Look after yourself! Sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## alyson76

Thanks xx


----------



## patbaz

My darling alyson I'm so sorry huni. I know that there are no words that will help but in a day or two after you've finished your initial grieving (and it is grief huni don't let anyone tell you otherwise), you will still feel sad, but do something nice, something fun for both of you. Do something that will bring you back to happier times. I am sending you much love x


----------



## Audiprincess

Ow Alyson I'm so so sorry to hear that, no words will help but sending big hugs xx


----------



## Claire239

So sorry Alyson, I really thought you were going to get good news, big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Lucozade

So sorry to hear that Alyson, take care of yourself and OH x


----------



## VickyT

Thanks Patbaz - Finding it very hard to ignore  AF pains for me usually end in BFN. 
Had so many cycles now. 
Hope your virus has calmed down ?


----------



## alyson76

Thanks guys, I think my gut was telling me its not happened. thats what the emotions were all about. 

Pat, I think my subconscious  knew we would have a cry together. both Steve and I are off in a weeks time. we maybe try and get away. The clinic have already booked us in for the next cycle in july, and i will have a follow up apointment before then


----------



## patbaz

I'm sending you much love huni. I really understand what you're going through x


----------



## alyson76

thats the nice thing about this page, everyone does know exactly how it feels. xx


----------



## Delsie

I'm so sorry Alyson xx


----------



## geegg13

Soo sorry Alyson sending you great big hugs xxxx


----------



## Louise1234

Sorry Alyson 😢


----------



## geegg13

This ivf journey is soooo bloody hard xxx


----------



## alyson76

I have to agree its the hardest thing ive ever done, in  my naivety I didnt realise just how bad xx


----------



## Claremccrory

So sorry alyson - we're all feeling for you.

Cx


----------



## Jellybean#1

I'm cd26 today 13dpo and have had spotting brown and red on wipe since 10dpo, but nothing transferring onto a pad.

Cycles are usually 28-30 days and I've only ever had spotting once or twice but never for this long or so early ?? 

Could this still be implantation? 

My temps have help but dropped this morning but not below the line yet. X 

Feel like I'm clutching at straws.  X

Ps we've been ttc for 3 yrs due to male factor, low morph, count. Had one unsuccessful icsi and trying naturally ay the moment x


----------



## King123

Hi Alyson
I don't know what to say as I was so sure this would be ok. But I feel like that about everyone. I'm sorry this hasn't worked for you. I'm losing hope by the day. I'm sorry x


----------



## geegg13

Its all a rollacoaster ride that leaves us in a spin xxxxx


----------



## pheeny

So sorry Alyson xx


----------



## Hopeful89

Really sorry alyson, really proud that your thinking about the next cycle it's a good choice stay strong xxx


----------



## alyson76

Hopeful I didnt really think much about it till the nurse on the phone said, 'You will get a follow up appointment with the doctor, then your next cycle will be pencilled in to start with your july period' .
I think Im over the worst of the tears now.. that will be till I see my mum or hold my baby niece! lol then it will probably flow again. xx


----------



## patbaz

Alyson the tears will come at the most unexpected of times huni but don't hold back. Cry when you need to. It's important to get it out. I wish that nobody had to feel this way. If I could say something that would make it better I would huni. I know it's cliche but in time you will heal and move on. Sending you much love x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi ladies, 

Could someone anyone help me?! So I'm 6dp 5dt. This is my first DE cycle and I had 4x A grade blasts transferred last Saturday 28th March. 

Last night I had some brown stringy discharge when I wiped, then it stopped. This morning just a brown smear then this evening again more brown/pink/red discharge but again only when I wipe. 

I'm on 100mg gestone (took 2 cycles before and never bled beforehand.. Well cycle no 6 did but then mc) I'm also injecting a booster progesterone from my Cypriot clinic called Proluton every 3 days.

Only symptom or feeling I've got is cramping and dizzy spells & they are whilst I'm standing or sitting up. 

I just can't see how I can bleed on so much progesterone.. Anyone else had this? 

If anyone could just help me I'd be most grateful as I feel my AF is enroute regardless of the high levels of progesterone xx


----------



## ruth157

Hi HBK,  try not to panic, I've bled like this every single one of my cycles, (including the successful one). Dr Google will tell you it's wobbly hormones, but It isn't  necessarily caused by a hormone drop especially when youre on the drugs - very unlikely. I'm  sure my bleeding is something different, and suspect yours too. 

Could be because your lining is thick from all the hormones (a good thing) and is shedding a bit, (but may not be AF herself), or could be blood from your cervix because of drugs again and agitation from transfer, or even better could be implantation bleeding, it's about the right time. It's really hard I know but try not to worry, nothing you can do other than try and stay calm,

Good luck,

R xx


----------



## alyson76

Pat, thank you for your kind words, even tho your going through this too. It means a lot. Steve came home tonight and we had a cuddle and a blubber, and I do feel better, altho my eves are heavy and my head is pounding! At least now I can take something other than paracetamol for it.

Take care honey, and Thank you xx


----------



## patbaz

Alyson your welcome huni x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you Ruth, I'm hoping your right. 

It would be most odd to bleed through the amount of progesterone I'm on but my body has a mind of its own so any things possible! 

It's going to be a long few days. Thank you muchly xx


----------



## patbaz

Hbkmorris could you contact your clinic for advice about this?? Wishing you good luck x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Cheers hun, I have done this morning and they say to carry on as I am as they can't see how my period could show whilst on gestone and the booster support shots called Proluton. I've the next one tomorrow so just got to hope it stops soon. 

I'm going out my mind with worry.. Flippen body is crappy! Lol xx


----------



## kappa

Congrats Claire  

Alyson and PatBaz


----------



## mogg77

Congratulations to the bfps today, so so sorry to those with bfns, hope you're  doing ok alyson and patbatz really hope you're  feeling better. Xxxx


----------



## kappa

Congrats Claire  

Alyson and PatBaz


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Kappa and mogg. It's been a crappy week to say the least. I am feeling a little better this evening but I'm still not eating. Maybe tomorrow I will try some toast and see.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

im 1 week away from testing and did home insem from.ffrom.frozen sperm last week.....for the last few days ive felt very nauseous and got belly ache...hoping its not af getting ready for next week. Feeling gastly!!


----------



## Poshfi

Hi ladies
Test day today, blood test 9dpt5dt with DE. Test came back as faint positive so clinic sent it to another lane...yet more waiting. Second test back inconclusive, beta level is 12 and were advised that 10 is classed as a negative and 25 a positive. Clinic said chances are 50/50. Going back on Tuesday for another blood tests but beta should double in 48 hours for a viable. 
What a nightmare day. Feel like it's done but trying to stay positive. We transferred 2 blasts, one was starting to hatch so thought it was a good chance. I know it's not over yet.
Has anyone had experience with beta numbers? 
X


----------



## patbaz

Posh fi I was always told that it wasn't the number itself but how long it takes for it to double. Your number is definitely on the low side but I pray that you get good news sweetie. Please take care. It's a horrible position you're in. I hope you get answers soon x


----------



## Audiprincess

Ow poshfi...like the 2ww isn't hard enough...now u got more waiting...hope the weekend flies by for u and u get a big fat positive - it will be worth the wait then =) xx


----------



## Poshfi

Thanks. Pretty horrible day waiting but there is still that sliver of hope.
This wait is horrendous! Plus this is my on,y chance, doubt we can afford to do this again 
X


----------



## geegg13

Good morning ladies looks like a busy test day today !!! 
Lets hope we can get some positive results 
Hope your ok patbaz and Alyson xx
Fingers crossed poshfi don't give up


----------



## patbaz

Geegg thanks for thinking of me huni. I'm not ok tbh but I will be. It will just take a little time x

Good luck to all our testers today. I hope you all get the news you're hoping for x


----------



## King123

Hi
I have asthma anyway and since being on all the hormones ithas been worse. This morning I woke up and couldn't breath is this normal to be short of breath or is it just my asthma playing up. Plus I have the worst headache today and cramping which tends to subside as long as I rest.


----------



## patbaz

King not to alarm you but that really doesn't sound right huni. Get in touch with your clinic or go to out of hours and get checked out as you may be having a reaction to some of the medication.


----------



## Louise1234

King it shouldn't affect ur breathing so get it checked x


----------



## lmblckmr

Hello,  

2ww is up and had a BFP, but really scared as the last didn't end well!

Good luck to all the testers this weekend xxx

Lisa


----------



## patbaz

Congrats Lisa. Have a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## lmblckmr

Thanks patbaz xx


----------



## King123

I will prob give them a call thanks. It's so difficult as Easter weekend and bank hols etc. I feel better now just despondent knowing its nearly d day and I feel anxious.


----------



## patbaz

King those feelings are all perfectly natural huni. Try to relax and take each day as it comes x


----------



## Audiprincess

Massive Congratulations Lisa, enjoy every second 😘


----------



## alyson76

Morning ladies, congrats to the    xxx

King, I have asthma as well and found it was a bit more aggravated than normal. I found myself out of breath doing the simplest of tasks and had to take my reliever more often. 

Afm I'm doing ok this morning. I have a still.King g headache from the crying yesterday and I didn't eat much. But today is a new day xx


----------



## geegg13

king it will be the anxiety that is causing your asthma t kick off agree with Alyson try some deep breathing and relaxation if you can
xxxx
Big hugs to patbaz an Alyson


----------



## Claremccrory

Congrats Lisa! Try and enjoy it - at least for today! 


Cx


----------



## coj2891

My wife has had twinges, nausea, bloating and cramps. Transfer day was Monday on a 5 day transfer. 

Not sure if this is good news or not as she's on cyclogest which has similar  side effects.


----------



## geegg13

I am at the same point as your wife coj I been woken up in the night with stomach cramps its the side effects from cyclogest im sure tell her try not to worry


----------



## coj2891

Thanks, good luck and do let me know if you have any other symptoms.


----------



## geegg13

Sore boobs +++++ and I am as sharp as anything every pisses me off but that is how I deal with stress and frustration of not doing much at the moment I live on a dairy farm and normally am with the animals all day  at the moment banned from them and watching my oh nearly kill himself with the work load !!!


----------



## Bexster1981

Anyone know why crinone gel is used on fresh cycles rather than cyclogest ?? I used cyclogest before And it's so much better to use I feel really yucky down there all the time due to the residue it's really icky !!! Anyone else experiencing this ?


----------



## patbaz

Bexster I was told that there was no difference and that clinics tend to use the one kind and stick with it. The crinone always made me feel yucky too. Cyclogest is much easier to use x


----------



## King123

Thanks Alyson and Geeog 
I am feeling a bit anxious as tomorrow or Monday is my test day and I'm just feeling the natural anxiety we all feel. I just feel so tired, sicky, not really crampy now, boobs aching and tearful possibly my period coming as this is how I feel then. I'm confused when my due date is as I was on the pill before stims. I think the progesterone is cruel mimicking pregnancy feelings as it gives false hope to already sensitive people. Just not feeling confidant at all and have been for the last month x sorry x


----------



## Bexster1981

King I think you are great to hold off I know im a day or so before ill cave and test anyways 

Be strong you have done so well and you are nearly there xx


----------



## geegg13

King as we read on here its normal to feels sooo many ups and downs in the 2ww. I am  due af on Tuesday but otd 12th and am trying to convince myself that the cramps im getting are side effects not af pains and constantly on knicker watch sure we age and stress 20 years on the 2ww !!


----------



## vkot84

Hi all, 

Today I'm officially on the 2ww, they put 2 x day 5 embies back in!


----------



## kappa

Hi vkot gd luck on the 2 ww xx


----------



## geegg13

WELCOME TO THE DREADED 2WW vkot xx lol as you can see we all get the highs and lows


----------



## vkot84

Hi,

Thank you for the replies,

Just wondered What are people doing / not done in there 2ww? I have a horse, so he needs his stable mucking out, and poo picking field etc. im presuming as long as wheelbarrow isn't really full then that ok!! 

Thanks in advance!

xx


----------



## patbaz

Vkot84 I answers you on the other thread. You should not be doing anything like that at all. Your ovaries will still be enlarged from ec and you could easily twist it. No heavy lifting at all. Look after yourself and your embies x


----------



## emmals

Hi Vkot,

I have a horse as well, though she luckily lives out 90% of the time, but my friend has even been feeding her for me, though tbh I was suffering from OHSS symptoms and was even struggling to walk after transfer for a few days. I am feeling a lot better now so hoping to get back to feeding.

If I was you then I would try and do as little as poss over the two weeks, you want to give yourself the best chance possible. Could you even turn them out for a couple of weeks on holiday?

I still have a week to go and it is beginning to feel like torture, I just want to know!!! Plus I have very few symptoms, Im starting to feel pretty normal again. Does anybody know if its ok to test even a couple of days early??


----------



## patbaz

Emmals 14 days past ec is probably the earliest you could test but I would hold out til otd if I were you as a bfn will only mess with your head x


----------



## emmals

ok, so is there a chance then that it would give an incorrect result? This is torture, Im wishing the days away haha Though I feel like Im being really negative as well and cant imagine a positive, the Dr has said that everything looked good but Im still setting myself up for a fall, then worrying that my negativity will make things worse. Im normally soo calm and collected and very positive thinking but Im like a different person at the min!Damn hormones!! Crazy woman alert!!


----------



## geegg13

Horsey girls !! I have 2 wonderful friends who are doing the heavy stuff like mucking out but deffo no riding at the moment !! Im lucky to have the support off them !
However I still go to stables and get my horse fix and teach when needed helps my brain in this awful 2ww !!


----------



## kappa

Emmals I feel the same it's totally dragged hasn't it!! What are you up to tonight?x


----------



## patbaz

Emmals the 2ww makes everyone crazy huni. Try your  best to relax and enjoy being PUPO x


----------



## emmals

Kappa, tonight I am wishing that I could have a dominoes Texas BBQ pizza mmmm though I doubt there is ANY nurishment in it for the embies lol


----------



## kappa

Well I've just ordered Indian. Been eating avocados eggs Brazil nuts etc all week so I figure one lamb bhuna to cheer me up!! Esp since DH on the beers! Ru off work until next Fri?x


----------



## emmals

No back in on tues, mmm might get a pizza, does anybody know if the cheese is ok?? Or am I overthinking this lol


----------



## patbaz

Cheese is fine emmals just not soft unpasteurised cheese. Enjoy x


----------



## Nenee

Hi everyone, didn't realise there was a 2ww thread too.  

Are there any tips for keeping your mind occupied when you are forced to relax? 

Sharry can you add me to the front page please, I have had IVF OTD is 14th April.


----------



## kappa

Yeh Emmals it's just Brie Stilton that kinda thing you have to avoid!

Nenee I've just been meeting with friends all week & cleared out drawers today! Night times the worst for me cos when I can't sleep I start googling the life out of everything! ! 😂😂


----------



## Nenee

Kappa, That's a good idea actually we moved a year ago I have a box room still with a queue of boxes to go in there, figure if I haven't used the stuff for a year I can't need it all?!? 

Luckily I am sleeping quite well  at the moment.  But it's awful when you are pillow punching.  When do you test? Xx


----------



## kappa

I've been really struggling with sleep when the TV goes off and the lights go out that seems to be when brain goes overdrive and when I do get over I've been having nightmares.  
Not til Fri 10th its def been a long first wk for me. And usually a week flies in!!


----------



## Delsie

Hi all
Currently 7dp5dt and (sorry if tmi) have been to the loo and wiped brown discharge. Could not identify it as blood for certain, and if it was it was definitely old, but does this mean I'm out?


----------



## kappa

Definitely not just wait til 7th and test! Good luck xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Delsie def not out...pink and brown blood is absolutely fine Hun - could be implantation? Xx


----------



## Delsie

Is it not too late for implantation?


----------



## Suziefloozie

Hello Delsie, I had brown discharge on day 8 and 9 and got a BFP on day 12, sounds positive to me, good luck x


----------



## Delsie

Thank you all. I'm going to try and go to sleep now and keep the hope alive! Xx


----------



## kappa

Night Delsie


----------



## TheresaMary

Hi all - thinking about you Pat and Alyson so sorry for your loss. 

I have a positive test day 9 (5 day blasts) - sorry don't know the right lingo!  It is a pee test as couldn't wait any longer for blood test on Monday. 

It is early days but I want to thank all of you incredible women for your support, particularly those of you who continue to support others despite your own disappointment.  You know who you are and you are amazing xxx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations theresamary fantastic news. I hope you have a healthy and happy nine months x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all!


Just checking if amyone else has any potential symptoms? Im feeling very nauseous and tired (but always tired!) And also got a "hardening" around my belly button pulling. .. abit like mild braxton hicks.....quiet bloated too....
Im due on fri so can test in tues....
Blue x


----------



## King123

Just checking as I am confused AGAIN  
I had a 2dt on the 23rd March and it is now 4th April is my test day tomorrow or Monday or Tuesday.  My clinic says 14 days past. I know we have been through this but I am feeling if I get a negative as I probably will test tomorrow I want to think if its negative that maybe I am to early.  I know I driving myself nuts but I feel like the hope is slipping away from me.  Its weird I felt so pregnant,  I have blue veins,  huge boobs, not so much cramping now just twinges,  weight gain as in bloating, tiredness,  emotions the lot and I just feel it is all the progesterone playing a cruel trick. 
When would you test if you had the 2dt on 23rd March x


----------



## patbaz

King Monday would be the ideal but you could test tomorrow either but I think that you would get a more definitive result on Monday huni. Your symptoms sound good to me my lovely. Good luck x


----------



## VickyT

Hope everyone doing ok- I am slowly going mad! I had my iui on 22nd March and they said to test 16 days later. Think I've miscalculated my OTD- bloody 7th not 6th- gained a day! All AF pains now disappeared along with sore boobs but very hormonal emotional


----------



## alyson76

Congratulations theresamary. wishing you all the best xx


----------



## geegg13

morning ladies hope you all ok xx
I feel like AF coming awful cramps again all night !!!!
feel like crap


----------



## Delsie

AF arrived this morning.

Wish you all luck, thank you for all your help and support x


----------



## Bexster1981

TMI WARNING !!!!!!!!!!

Ok guys need to ask this I'm so sorry xx

Last night I had a random dream that resulted in a full on orgasm whilst I was asleep I woke up as had cramps for a few mins - no blood but some cramps isn't this very bad in the 2WW ? Then this morning I wipe and get a load of the build up of the crinone stuff but right in the middle of it was a very tiny and feint pinkish spot is this very bad too ? Has anyone else experienced this ? I'm 4DP5DT today

I seem to be off my food come the evening but hungry as he'll in the morning 

Congrats to the BFP's and hugs to the BFN's xxxx

Nenee how are you getting on and *sharry* can you add me to the list at the front please xx ET 1/4 OTD 15/4 1 blastocyst grade ab transferred

Thanks xxx ps sorry if this makes you go eweeee xx


----------



## patbaz

Delsie I'm so sorry my lovely. Take time out to grieve and heal. I'm sending you much love x


----------



## patbaz

Geegg try to stay positive pets cramps are a good and bad sign. Nobody ever knows so stay strong huni xx


----------



## vkot84

Hi all,

Just had a quick question! I'm now putting the progesterone pesseries vaginally, I'm laying down for 20 mins before getting up, but loads of it is coming out! When i did it rectally nothing came out! Will enough be absorbed!?


----------



## patbaz

Bexster 4dp5dt that could be your implantation bleed huni. Also the weird dreams are perfectly normal huni. Also the crinone can cause irritation of your cervix try to stay calm huni. It's early days yet x


----------



## Audiprincess

Geeg cramps don't mean anything one way or another, stay positive 😘

Delsie- so so sorry Hun massive hugs xx

Bexster - excellent sign Hun, myself and others all had this on my last cycle and we got a BFP!!! Xx

Vcot- yes enough will be absorbed after 20 mins xx


----------



## patbaz

Vkot the stuff that falls out is the waste product as your body absorbs all the progesterone as the pessaries melt x


----------



## Nenee

hi Bexster, I am good I think, keep getting a positive thought hit out by a negative thought, my embies were day four morula a on day five so they were not progressing as should (hence putting two instead of one), then I read that female embies progress slower than male embies so I found a little hope that they hadn't fizzled away, but then I think but my uterus was "not normal", "unusual" and  "flowery" so think even if they are ok they won't implant.  I have never had implantation bleeding with either pregnancy so not sure if I should be gutted if I hadn't had it by now. 
How are you getting on? 

Am I right in saying I am 4dp5dt if my 5 day ET was on Wednesday?  I think I will be a day behind that too if they were morulas? 

Happy Easter everyone  xxx


----------



## patbaz

Nenee yes huni you are 4dp5dt enjoy being PUPO huni and try to forget about all the other worries. Stay positive and visualise your little embies nestling in for the long hall x


----------



## King123

BFN this morning 13dp2dt so guessing it's not worked even with all the symptoms in the world, just goes to show you can't tell what the progesterone is capable of mimicing. I feel gutted but still hoping that a miracle will happen and my bloods will find my little embies are still there growing 😢


----------



## patbaz

King seeing a bfn is absolutely the worst thing in the world huni. It's still early days and I hope things change for you on otd x


----------



## P80

Hello ladies
I'm hoping to join this group on wed when I have my ET (day5) 
I just wondered if u had any advice in terms of diet what to eat( going to do an online shop for the 1st time) ie whole or semi milk nuts etc 
Also a friend who got BFP suggested bed rest for 2 weeks 
I'm not sure if that's right? 
If this has been discussed already sorry 

Xxx


----------



## Claremccrory

P80 - I reckon you'll go out of your mind with boredom if you have 2 weeks bed rest. Just take it easy and eat a healthy balanced diet. Try to avoid stress and too much googling ( it annoyed the hell out of my husband!) 

Good luck  Cx


----------



## patbaz

P80 Brazil nuts are supposed to be good for your lining huni x


----------



## Audiprincess

P80- brazil and walnut nuts, advocados are meant to help with implantation (according to dr google triples ur chance with ivf) 

Good luck xx


----------



## VickyT

BFN for me today 14dpiui - gutted as usual - this just gets harder every time.


----------



## geegg13

So sorry for the bnfs today 
It really does get harder I agree !!!


----------



## Nenee

Sorry king and Vicky    xxx

P80 good luck for transfer xxx

Thanks patbaz, positive head applied, chocolate helped.  Going nuts waiting for my friends, I could have gone out this morning and kept occupied... Going nuts here!!!


----------



## P80

Thanks guys - I'll get some nuts and avocado 
Does it make a difference with whole or semi milk? 

Sorry for those with BPN today


----------



## patbaz

Vicky huni sending you big hugs huni x


----------



## emmals

What's the earliest that everyone has tested? I see some ppl saying that they were advised to test 14 days past ec?


----------



## patbaz

Maybe this will help everyone

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## emmals

PatbaPatbaz, that is very helpful, I'm starting to lose the plot haha I'm not good at waiting at the best of times! Do you know why our clinicnp advises to test 15 days past et? Its sooooo long!!!


----------



## patbaz

I think that clinics like is to test s little later as there is less chance of it being a chemical pregnancy then. Also the above is based on the best possible embies and not all embies develop at the same rate. Some take longer to implant than others. Try to stay calm huni x


----------



## kappa

I'm out. Period has just arrived 9dp3dt. What a cruel cruel process this is. Gutted is an understatement.


----------



## patbaz

Kappa I'm so sorry huni. It's so devastating. Pm me anytime huni. I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm sending you much love x


----------



## Nenee

Kappa sorry Hun    Xx


----------



## VickyT

Thanks girls, good luck everyone - I'll be back to the hospital at the end of the week for iui #2 baseline scan. Last try for us. Good luck everyone - really appreciate having the forum to talk to people who understand.


----------



## lollipopwanted

can anyone help me at all?

basically...when on clomid and normal cycles i dont get my poss opk until day 18-21 so im a late ovulator! is this going to be the same with the ivf?? what im asking is are there any normally late ovulators that still have EC day 14 or did it take longer for your follies to grow and have EC later in the cycle/??

really panicking now lol xx


----------



## patbaz

Lollipopwanted ivf simulates a cycle. It doesn't matter when you normally ovulate as the medication your on makes your body do things at the pace the clinic wants. Everybody responds differently to the meds. On my last cycle I had to stimm for 16 days (I think). This time I only stimmed for 9 days. Try not to worry huni and have faith in your doctors x


----------



## kappa

Thanks PatBaz and Nenee


----------



## emmals

Kappa Im really sorry to hear that


----------



## Louise1234

This ivf feels like pure luck. We have had a lot of bfn over the last few days. It just seems very unfair. Love to all x


----------



## kappa

Me too Emmals    

Louise you could be right. I think its luck of the draw. I transferred an 8 cell grade 4AA embyro into a thick lining so I can't understand any of this.

This was my 9th medicated cycle always bleed before OTD I just don't know if I'll ever get a chance.

I just changed all the bedsheets and duvet cover etc and hubby came up to me lying on top of clean bed and said why didn't you tell me you were changing that I could've helped you? I just snapped back I can change a bed you know.   Feeling so useless and worthless right now. Had to sit through dinner earlier with my MIL talking about her grandchildren from her daughter and I felt physically sick.


----------



## patbaz

Kappa how you are feeling is completely normal huni. People can be so insensitive. My mil once introduced me as the dil who has no children, this was just after I had a miscarriage.  Nobody understands what you're going through even your dh so you need to tell him how you're feeling. I broke down last night and told dh exactly how I felt about myself. The despair, the self loathing, the hurt - everything and tbh it felt good to get it off my chest. Dh seems much gentler with me. You need to vent and you need to grieve because this is a loss.pm me if you need me at anytime huni x


----------



## kappa

Thanks PatBaz will do.  Its a rotten game isn't it


----------



## patbaz

Yeah it's really a tough one. Mil can (without meaning it) say things that really hurt and you can't complain because at the end of the day they're your partners mum. Know that we are all here for you x


----------



## kappa

Tbh she hasn't really annoyed me I'm used to people talking ****. I've been with my husband 13 yrs and not one bfp yet so I'm more just annoyed at myself for letting me and hubby down. Its all we've ever wanted since getting together. Doesn't make it happen tho does it. And then you get these ones who don't even want kids when they're teenagers etc. Makes you mad! Anyway rant over I'm putting a downer on this thread!!


----------



## patbaz

Kappa be kind to yourself huni x

You would never talk to someone else the way you talk to yourself. You would never tell someone they are useless yet we tell ourselves that all the time. The next time you think something negative about yourself ask yourself if you would say that to someone else. Then be kind to yourself x


----------



## kappa

that's true I definitely would not! have a lot of other health probs too so just generally feeling like everything's going wrong. You should look into counselling Pat you'd be good


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks huni but all the wisdom I have has been given to me by the wonderful, strong beautiful women on this forum x


----------



## lollipopwanted

thanks patbaz - hope it all works out with  my silly ovaries  

ss kappa - i know how you feel my friends have them 2 by 2 naturally and dont even really want them, breaks my heart and has put me in infertility depression which the only time i was out of was when i was pregnant in aug 13, then when i had the miscarrage i got worse   have got strength from somewhere but still have the depression over it. No way you couldnt when feeling a failure every month for last 60 months   big hugs sweety and try to keep strong xx


----------



## kappa

Thanks lollipop I hate to think that anyone else feels like this. I feel like the only people who know how I feel are on this forum. Literally every friend I have has kids. And hubby's good to me but at the end of the day he is a man. He's currently sat looking up his football bets and I'm just thinking how can you even think about that. 

On a side note. .do I really need to keep putting this Crinone gel in? And test on the 10th? This periods literally in full flow now


----------



## Akaroa

*kappa, patbaz* - sorry to butt in, this is not my thread, but I'm sorry, I just had to say something.

I think you guys are truly amazing. I know you don't know me, but I just wanted to say, I've found it inspirational how warm, supportive and caring you are, even in these painful times. I find you both inspirational and I wish you both true happiness for the future xx


----------



## patbaz

Akaroa thank you you're very kind x

Kappa I phoned my clinic when af started and they advised me that if I was sure it was af and could not be anything but af that I could stop progesterone, but I would phone clinic in the morning to check. X


----------



## kappa

Yeh I'm pretty sure, it's definitely not light or spotting. It's full period if you know what I mean!!!

My goodness Akaroa that has set me off! I dont feel very inspirational but I thank you so much for your kind wishes xxx


----------



## lollipopwanted

kappa - i have lost friends because they got fed up me talking about my infertility and loss of my baby! no one understands unless they been through it. i put up a post once about how ivf babies are miracle babies more so that naturally concieved ones and a friend (who only tried for 2 months to fall with bmi of 40!) posted a long post saying i was wrong and her boy is just a great miracle as my ivf child will be that ive tried for for 5 years month after month, it really hurt me as yes every child is a miracle but i firmly believe (and even did before i knew i was infertile) believed ivf babies are even greater miracles! if i hear 'just stop trying and you will fall' one more time i am not responsible for my actions lol be kind to yourself hun, book for a pamper and try again as you were destind to be a mother hun we all were we just have amazing babies waiting for us that we have to try super hard to get them in our arms xx


----------



## kappa

Thanks lollipop I will. We just have to keep going don't we. Just read your story too sorry to hear about your mc. I see your going to Prague soon good luck for that really hope things go well for you. Xxxxx


----------



## geegg13

Morning ladies hope we all ok as we can be xx
Kappa Im sorry hun and really feel like you !!! 
I got MIL AND SIL from hell Even though SIL been through IVF once and came out with twins !! I have no support from either , BIL said last week "its his brother he really feels sorry for !!" WTF I'm the one gone through all the tests and treatments still to have BFN'S AND FAILED cycles cause of the family's dodgy sperm !! kept it all in and remained good smiling in the right places thinking knob head !!!!!
What I think I'm trying to say is most people will think they understand and try and help in some silly way but will never know how it feels to you directly xxx


----------



## Bexster1981

Hi girls just wanted to add I have a SIL who keeps telling me I don't know what it's like to be .... As I don't have kids she usually sticks something in the .... Space like Ill or tired or broke or whatever so as I know you will all appreciate I HATE HER !! Hugs to all you BFN's today thinking of you all xx


----------



## Audiprincess

1 week down...1 to go! 

Back to work tomorrow - not sure if its agood thing!

Patbaz- has ur bug gone now Hun? Xx


----------



## Yvstei

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a nice bank holiday!
This is a silly question: I'm due to test on Wednesday, and I think it's best to test with the first urine of the day. Now, I tend to get up for a wee at around 4:30am (sorry tmi), but surely that would be too early? Also if bfn I would not be able to go back to sleep (come to think of it, also wouldn't be able to sleep if bfp!) 
So, should I wait until 7, or even 8am? I'm on holiday so in no rush.
Thanks for your advice, girls!!
X


----------



## Audiprincess

Yvstei- ur urine at 7/8am will be fine as it will be concentrated from not drinking or not drinking much during the night xx


----------



## Yvstei

Great, thanks Audiprincess! X


----------



## patbaz

Morning ladies. 

Audiprincess bug seems to be gone. It has taken my appetite with it (probably not such a bad thing lol). I am still utterly exhausted but no more trips to the bathroom thank God. 

I see a lot of us have issues with family not understanding. Ours don't know that we've been through tx except for parents so I really can't blame them for things. In this business you got to grow a thick skin. Is anyone testing today  Good luck if you are xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Patbaz glad to hear its finally gone, hope ur managing to eat something though lovely you need to keep ur strength up 😘 do you think you will cycle again or do you feel it's too early to be thinking about going again? I know for me it was easier to concentrate on the next cycle but I can see you have been through a hell of a lot of heartache over the years, you must be such a strong lady xx


----------



## Louise1234

9dpt no symptoms!!!! Test date Thursday. Feeling nervous now so trying to keep busy!!!!! Xx


----------



## patbaz

Audiprincess I've been eating a slice of toast or a crusty roll, not very healthy I know but it's all I seem to be able to keep down at the minute so going with that. I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do next. My sis wedding is in a couple of weeks so I'm going to wait until after then to make a decision. Normally like you I have a plan in place for next tx bit I really thought that this was our time. 10 years is a long time out of our lives and I'm not sure if it's time to start looking at other avenues maybe?  For now I'm taking a break to try and find me again!!

Louise no symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing huni. Stay strong x


----------



## MrsTb

Hello, 
I have not posted here before as a bit shy. Im 36 with endo, adeno and low amh. TTC for 20 months. We had our 1st IVf ( self funded as deemed too old by my PCT).

I'm now 9dpt 5 day blastocyst and getting worsening cramps in last 2 days, initially endo type and this morning AF type. I'm wondering if it is to early to test, I'm keen to but my OTD is 3 days but I can't wait till then.  What do you advice ?

I was on the long protocol, had only 5 mature eggs and 2 day 3 embryos of which only one became a good quality blastocyst so I have no Frozen embryos and all I can think about is the energy, resources and financial and not have anything to show for it  it's a very demanding journey. My rant ore


----------



## emmals

I have a confession, I give into temptation and tested this morning 11dp3dt and got a bfn, even worse I have been googling and a lot of women have been advised to test at this time. Does this mean my chances of a bfp are slim??im annoyed with myself and now worried that it hasn't worked.


----------



## patbaz

Emmals don't loose heart just yet huni. Even those ladies who are told to test then who get a bfn are told to test a few days later. Hold out until otd sending you big hugs. X

Mrst how you're feeling is perfectly normal huni. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## emmals

Thanks patbaz, this really is an emotional roller coaster!im not having any symptoms what's so ever either, not sure if that's a good thing or not, I had some cramps last night but other than that nothing, my bbs aren't even that sore! Lol so don't even feel like af coming.


----------



## kappa

Emmals wait til thurs or Fri and test again. It's still early. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## bulala

Can I join you lovelies on here please?  I promise to try not to drive you nuts over these long two weeks.xx 

Had ET yesterday, two 2dt as we only had 2 embies fertilise successfully, so didnt waste time putting them both back in. 

OTD 17 April


----------



## caroline9550

Hi there, been looking at this site for a while and looks very supportive so am hoping someone can help. Today I am 12dp5dt and have done 3 tests all of which have very faint lines but have done 2 cb digital tests both of which say 'not pregnant' - don't know what to think? 

Caroline x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Caroline. First off cb digital tests are notorious for giving false negatives huni. If you have a feint line on other tests it means your pregnant. I see from your signature you've had defet, frozen embryos are known for being slow developers. If I were you I would get on to my clinic and ask for a hcg blood test that is the only way of being 100% sure. I wish you luck and congratulations x


----------



## caroline9550

Thanks patbaz - will call clinic tomorrow.  X


----------



## patbaz

Good luck sweetie x


----------



## Bexster1981

Wow guys these 14 days are hell !!!

I tested today and as suspected bfn but at only 5dp5dt hardly surprising however at least I know the hcg from pregnyl is out of my system 

Really struggling today :-(


----------



## patbaz

Bexster step away from the poas. You're only going to make yourself miserable!  If you test and get a bfn everyday up to otd. You will still test on otd so you're only driving yourself crazy and making yourself miserable testing early. Enjoy the PUPO bubble as long as you can huni x


----------



## Nenee

Bexster1981, I was going nuts yesterday so I made sure I have kept really busy today.  Are you working this week? I was going to have some time off but changed my mind as will go crackers off work.  I am 5dp5dt but my embies were a day behind so I think they should still be implanting. 

Patbaz how are you? Xx


----------



## patbaz

I'm ok Nenee thanks. I've spent a lovely day with dh. Feeling more like myself today. The 2ww is torture isn't it. I hope you're doing ok x


----------



## King123

Emmals my clinic called me today 14dp2dt and said that they were very sorry and am I ok, she then said we ask people to retest 3 days after you tested just to make sure before stopping the progesterone in case it changes to BFP but generally it doesn't but could. I was thinking No bloods ? Not very encouraging. But I guess it's not to get my hopes up. 

Louise1234
I had every symptom, huge boobs with blue veins, cramps, nauseous and sicky when smelt weird smells, exhaustion, twinges and cramps, body heat I got out shower and looked like is been burned I was so red with warm showers and still BFN so symptoms mean nothing as its progesterone. That doesn't mean pregnancy doesn't cause any but progesterone can be accountable. No symptoms may be a good things x

I personally today am resided this is done for me now.  I am going on hols 27  July 2 weeks so I was thinking to try again once I get back.  I'm going to change clinics as have a great recommendation for a guy that I'd like to try, plus he is gyny so as I'm 43 he can make arrangements for hormones if things don't work again as I am up and down.... Good luck to everyone and unless I get a BFP Wed or Thurs I'm going to sign off as you girls have been wonderful, reading  all the posts are a great support. I just find it really hard now reading everything and need to clear my head and start moving forward. So as they say Until we meet again.... Best Wishes x


----------



## Louise1234

Ok thx king. I suppose we'll see. Have a break , have a lovely holiday and recharge. Xx


----------



## MrsTb

Tested this evening with clear blue I'm 9dpt 5 day blast. It was a bfn, I'm stopping the progesterone and steroids but I'm so confused .... Have I tested too early ? My otd is Thursday.


----------



## caroline9550

Bexter - I tested day 5 and 6 and both negative although I knew it was way too early it does bring you down, then dh and I went away which kept me away from pee sticks until test day (today) and have very faint line so not celebrating yet but if you can distract yourself somehow please do and try to enjoy being pupo as it takes so much to get to this stage.
Caroline x


----------



## caroline9550

Mrstb - I would continue with meds until otd as you do hear of results changing on the day. Such a torment though.
Caroline x


----------



## Audiprincess

Mrstb- please don't stop the meds til OTD things could still change xx


----------



## emmals

King, my clinic has advised me to test this Friday and this morning was a minute of weakness. I called them today just to get some reassurance and they said that I had tested too early. I'm not holding out for a bfp but at the same time im going to cling onto every bit of hope!
My test day is 15dp3dt, can I ask when everybody else's is?


----------



## Audiprincess

Emma I've been asked to test 14 days past 3dt xx


----------



## patbaz

Emmals mine would've been the exact same as you 18 days past ec if I had made it that far 

King take care huni x

Mrst you have tested early and with evening urine so don't give up hope yet x


----------



## Jlolo

Hi Everyone,

I am thrilled to be in a position to ask to be added to this thread. ET today 2 x 5 day blastocyst. 2ww begins today and I test on 20th. Feeling really positive not got much baby making time left so hoping it works first time.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all xx


----------



## kirst83

Emmals I am exactly the same as you. 3 day emby on board and test on Friday which will be 15 days past transfer. Have thought about testing but too scared. Not sure I'll even manage it on Friday! 🙈 X


----------



## emmals

Kirst83, don't do it!!its really not worth it. It's reassuring to hear when others are due to test, makes it even more clear that I have tested earlier. I had a wee cry this morning and was planning my next try, preparing for the worst! I would def say don't do it no matter how tempting it is, as although the 2ww is difficult getting that result is even worse, ESP as its not a true result.

I have my fingers crossed for everybody!!


----------



## emmals

Jlolo, I love your positivity, can I have some pls hahaha good luck!!


----------



## Audiprincess

Jlolo welcome Hun xx


----------



## Beck969

Hi all,
My OTD seems quite early compared to everyone else's.  I had EC on Wed 25th March and ET on the friday (without much hope as the embryo was not developing normally) and I have an OTD of Wed 8th so just 2 weeks in total.  My clinic just make you bring your first wee in for them to test.  To protect myself from being upset again I have sort of said to myself all along that it will be negative, that way I feel I won't be too shocked/disappointed if it is.  In the back of my mind though there is still the faint hope it could be positive.  

Funny story to hopefully make you smile; I am on the vaginal pessaries for the progesterone and when I go to the loo for a wee there is a bit of white powder stuff in the pan afterwards.  Anyways today my other half has been guzzling the soft drinks, I asked why he was drinking so much and he said he was worried he was dehydrated (he did drink a fair bit of wine and beer over the weekend) - I asked if he had a headache and he said "no, it's just when I wee" I said "what is it really dark?"  He replied "no I keep getting this white stuff come out so I am trying to drink loads" !!!  Needless to say it took me a good couple of minutes to stop laughing - when I admitted what the "white stuff" was he did see the funny side but moaned that he would be up all night *******!!


----------



## patbaz

Lmfao beck actually in tears 😂😂😂


----------



## Beck969

My other half can be a bit a doughnut - least this time it was funny!!  He looked so confused


----------



## nicolax3

My embryo transfer was 26th March, is it worth doing a pregnancy test earlier that advised?? x


----------



## LouMee

Can you add me please? 
2 blastos transferred yesterday.  My hospital in Chester where i had the EC done said to test 2 weeks from EC which would mean 15th. I had the transfer in Liverpool and they said my test date is 17th. I know it's only 2 days but I know what I'm like for testing early from past cycles and I really don't want to do that to myself again :-( it makes me crazy!


----------



## Wiggy37

Hi Nicola, if it was on the 26th March I would go for it. I think you can get a positive 10pdt. 
Good luck xxx


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Hi nicolax3,
My transfer was the 28th and I was given tomorrow as otd I think it just varies between clinics 
I did buckle under the stress and brought the tests yesterday but dh has hidden them from me so I can't test early lol ! The anticipation is killing me 

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## sarahsosa

Hi Everyone

I am new to this site but have been reading all you wonderful words of support for each other and it really does make a big difference even for people not actually included just reading everything is a massive help especially from you guys as you are the only people that know exactly how we all feel!! 
I like most other people are in the dreaded 2ww I am currently 6dp5dt (2 lovely little embies!) I caved this morning and I am so mad with myself! I got a BFN and have resigned myself to the fact that this FET has failed.  This is my 2nd round and I am lucky enough to have 3 frozen embies as well.
I have had the light cramps from day 1 of fet up to and including today and started to get tender boobs a couple of days ago. I know these are all signs of the drugs but I have been on the same drugs for over a week before fet and had no symptoms what so ever and in the fet didn't feel a thing! Then on the night of fet started getting the light cramps which haven't stopped also after about day 3 I became really really tired for no reason! I try and stay realistic but I really believed and fel like I would get a BFP. I now don't know what to do?! part of me is saying just test everyday and part of me is saying wait until the 15th which is my actual day!! God I am quite a strong person but I wouldn't wish any of this on my worst enemy!!!
Good luck to everyone and I really hope that we all get our wish someday!
xxx


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Sarahsosa 
That is very early to test it is unlikely to show a pregnancy so soon, don't be disheartened, wait for otd please don't put yourself through it every day xx


----------



## sarahsosa

Thanks Leelee I'm just so mad with myself for doing it I promised myself I wouldn't as well!! xx


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Bfn for me on OTD.

I was ready for it because I'd tested on Friday at 14dp2dt and got a bfn so wasn't really expecting that to change.

Not particularly sad - more angry because this cycle was a complete disaster from beginning to end.

For me though, angry is good - it makes me proactive - already researching alternative clinics and making plans.

Thanks for all the support ladies, wishing all of you get the BFP's you so thoroughly deserve xx


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Sarahsosa it's so easy to be mad at yourself, someone else put the other day "would you be mad at one of us if we tested early ? ... No you wouldn't so don't be mad at yourself for it xx" (very wise words I thought !!) 

Jonsgirl sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Beck969

Sad news Jonsgirl80, I am so sorry - it is really frustrating when you feel all the time, effort and money has been used and you didn't get a good shot.  Are you allowed to say which clinic it is (or area of the country) and what they did wrong?  Well done for being proactive, use that energy to drive you forward.

For me, I was really annoyed with how much onus was put on checking for female problems (some obviously quite invasive) with no in-depth checking of my partners sperm; they did check it and looked at normal things like count, motility, etc.  but that was all, I am wondering if they could of done more!?  Especially as I told them my partners identical twin hasn't been able to have children either!  It felt like a right kicker when the fertilisation didn't work for the consultant to say "well least we know the problem now, it is the fertilisation" - I had just presumed that that was their area of expertise so would of been able to overcome it by switching to ICSI if there were any problems - I then kept wondering if it would of been different if I had asked different questions and pushed more about the twin thing.  Oh well we live and learn.

OTD tomorrow for me - getting a bit nervous / excited despite the v slim chance of a positive result and me trying to put it out of my mind!


----------



## patbaz

Jonsgirl I'm sorry huni. Sending you big hugs x


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Beck - I'm in East Yorkshire,  I was really happy with with my clinic last year and had a really good cycle (apart from the bfn) 

This time there were just lots and lots of problems all the way through - communication was poor, all the staff were saying different things and nobody seemed to know what was going on. They also doubled my dosage of medication this time (don't know why as I got ten eggs and 75% fertilisation last time) and I had a very poor response - only four eggs and two fertilised and were put back on day two. I just didn't feel cared for at all. 

Hopefully it was an unusual case as most people seem to have a good experience there.

I think very few clinics do anything for male factor - we had definite male factor - my DH had a zero sperm count! Despite the fact it is very clear that that is what is causing our fertility problem they still very much focused on me with lots of tests etc and did nothing for him.Everything we did for him, we had to research ourselves and pay for privately because they offered nothing - other than the option of donor sperm! The clinic were very negative when we said we wanted to investigate the male factor problem a bit more. 

My DH now has some sperm thanks to medication from his private urologist but I dread to think what would have happened to us if we'd just listened to the clinic and not gone our own way. 

The irony is that I've already carried a child successfully and fertility wise there is nothing "wrong" with me - they admitted that much at the start but it's "procedure" to focus on the woman. 

As you say - you live and learn but you like to think you can trust the clinics to do everything in their power to help you. 

I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Thanks patbaz - how are you doing now? Xx


----------



## patbaz

I'm doing ok jonsgirl. I'm incredibly sad as I think it's now the end of the road for me. It's difficult for me to imagine a life with no children as its all I've ever wanted but I'm taking time out for now and try to learn to live life normally.


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Oh patbaz I'm so sorry.

I'm wiped out emotionally after two cycles so you must have incredible strength to go through seven.

I guess we never know what we can cope with until we have no choice.

I wish you lots of luck. Take care of yourself   Xxx


----------



## geegg13

Jonsgirl don't give up I had 2 Ivf's prior to this one 1st  over dose of drugs sent me into ohss, and 2nd time embryo's died at day 3 " SPERM ISSUES " and being miss medicated !! this time I insisted on being checked checked and checked again bloods and scans every other day !!
THIS IS MY BODY AND MY MONEY THAT I AM PAYING FOR THE SERVICE MY NEED NOT ANOTHER COCK UP !!
Big hugs xx


----------



## Beck969

Thanks for sharing Jonsgirl80, it is really interesting to hear other peoples stories and it helps to pick up tips for next time too!  Good luck finding a better clinic.

Patbaz we obviously all think you are ace on here - so sorry you are sad, time out sounds like a good plan - it will probably help loads when you are back at school you will be too busy to think!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, thanks for the good wishes, xx


----------



## Nenee

Hi, can I just ask if anyone has ever had spotting 6dp5dt please, I have slight AF pains too so I am in panic mode but others suggested implanting but none of my friends have ever had this including myself and I have been pregnant twice in the past Xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Nenee.. I don't post on here but I'm 10dp 5dt and started spotting brown stringy discharge on 5dp 5dt pm.. It was only when I wiped and it lasted till Sunday just gone. I was terrified as thought came over as I too have quite strong AF cramps. My clinic suggested bed rest for 48 hours which I did. Never had this before and I did get success with cycle no 6 totally different symptoms. In fact I've not really god any today to be fair. 

I tested today and it's a BFP! HCG of 407 10dt 5dt.. So yes it can be implantation bleed hunny. All the very best xx


----------



## patbaz

Hbkmorris congrats huni that's great news. 

Nenee I had spotting at a similar time to me on my last positive pregnancy so look on it as a positive thing huni. I did end up having a mc but that was due to other factors. Please try to stay positive sweetie x


----------



## geegg13

Good evening ladies 
Seems like we all still on the ups and downs xx
I have a terrible headache and fee af about to start
The bloody stress of the 2ww  !!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Geegg stay strong huni. Try to be positive. I'm keeping my fx for you x


----------



## sarahsosa

Congrats hbkmorris that is awesome!!
Ok so I tested early this morning which was 7dp5dt from FET I had 2 good quality embies put back in (posted earlier as 6 but counted wrong!) got BFN. I have had light cramps since FET, became really really tired for no reason a couple of days ago, tender breasts and tonight I am having a lot stronger cramps has anyone else has this? I just don't get it?? I am taking the same drugs as I was a week before my ET and I had absolutely no symptoms until night of ET? I am driving myself insane! I have been trying to stay realistic as my first cycle didn't work with just 1 transfered but I just can't understand any of this   I'm sure they told me that I wouldn't have a period until I stopped the drugs on a FET does anyone know if this is right??
Xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Geeg I've had a few AF pains today...I need to get past thurs as this is when it's previously turned up xx

Hbkmorris congratulations xx

Sarah unfortunately it is possible for AF to arrive after FeT but hopefully won't xx


----------



## caroline9550

Jonsgirl & patbaz  so sorry to hear your news. Take good care especially over the next few days.

Sarahsosa - day 9 is usually the first day you may see a positive result but that can still be early. Every cycle is different and cramps can be fairly common, r u bleeding? I assume you r taking progesterone which does hold off your period but not guaranteed. In my first icsi I did start full on bleeding but with other cycles it has held it off. Sorry to sit on the fence but with all fertility related things there seems to be no right or wrong.

Afm - phoned gp for bloods but as I had treatment abroad they said I wld need to go back to them! Seems a little far to go for a blood test. I did another hpt (waitrose own) which came back neg so think its all over for me and starting with break through bleeding   I'll do a digital cb tomorrow morning to be clear but I fear I know that horrible phrase 'not pregnant' will be staring at me again.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow,  we are due some more BFP's on here 

Caroline x


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Hi ladies,
It's my otd tomorrow this is my first cycle. I have somehow refrained from testing early but I am now petrified about tomorrow's test so scared I will get the dreaded bfn I've had no spotting just faint cramps throughout, the last few days I've been suffering with a seriously low/bad mood like pmt 
What is wrong with me ? Has anyone else felt like this before otd ?? Like I said this is my first cycle and it is all new to me the emotions involved are just overwhelming


----------



## geegg13

Audiprincess we test buddies fingers crossed hope pains settle down xx
HBKMORRIS  sure we cycled together last year what great news xxxxx


----------



## sarahsosa

Caroline- I feel for you I really do. I have had no bleeding at all, I'm taking progesterone, I'm on estradiol patches and tablets daily. It's totally different from my fresh cycle so I have nothing to compare too as I was really sore still from my ec last time the only thing that's feels the same is the bloated ness which I'm assuming is the progesterone. Just wish I hadn't tested early I could kick myself I was feeling so positive and now just feel numb!! I just don't get why all my symptoms would start on the day of my FET why not a few days before or after?? 
I honestly thought it would get easier to handle the more I went through it gosh how wrong was I??!!!

Lee lee I wish I had strength like you wish I would have waited and I wish you all the luck in the world!!!


----------



## Audiprincess

Greg I'm the day after u hunny I put the wrong date for front page lol! Xx


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Sarahsosa its definitely not strength more fear xx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Thank you ladies, so very kind of you and I'm sorry those who've not been so fortunate. 

I've been there so many times and I know how it feels. I'm not out the woods yet so I can't even feel excited as I'm truly terrified after last years mc. 

Geegg we did cycle last year.. What it the October? That's when I had my last positive which ended sadly. 

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck. 

For those symptoms spotting, well my last postive I had all sorts of symptoms and felt pregnant before I'd even tested.. I just knew something was different. With this one I just don't feel anything, always got a headache, tired by 4pm and apart from being totally bloated nothing else... Another worry!! Obviously the bleed is my concern and what it means.. But we'll know more when I have my 2nd lot of hcg bloods done being my otd. 

All the best ladies, sorry I don't come on here very often.. I find after being on so many and with this being cycle no 7 I've somewhat tucked myself away to preserve myself from what could be, what could happen and how I carry on. 

All the best all. Xx


----------



## caroline9550

Sarahsosa - there are so many highs and lows with fertility. Don't forget that even with a fet they put a catheter through your cervix to place your embryos into your uterus so although not as invasive they are still doing things to your body which may explain your symptoms. Don't beat yourself up for testing early, just try to distract yourself and know that you have tested too early.

caroline x


----------



## Nenee

Hbkmorris, oh thank you that has put me at ease! I worried it was a bit late for an implant bleed but although my embies were day 5 transfer they were not blasts. The bleed has stopped now, it was just when I wiped earlier on but very similar description!  I will try to take it easy but I am working this week, can't really take time off although when I thought it was all over today I did wonder if I had rushed about too much today.  I have to wait until next Tuesday to test... It's going to be a long week.  Another friend did say with one of her pregnancies she bled quite a bit for the first few months too.  
Congratulations on a BFP! That is fantastic   

Patbaz, thanks hunni, it has stopped at the moment.  Going to get an early night I think. Thanku for looking after me again xxx


----------



## Nenee

ARGH, I just went to get my lad his penicillin and I took the blooming stupid damn thing myself, WHY!! I read the leaflet and it just says to consult your doctor if you are pregnant or trying to become pregnant.  Any ideas if it will be ok? Too flipping late now though.  Poor lad thought I was upset with him.  Stupid auto pilot!! And also now he is one tablet short of his course of antibiotics... He has tonsilitis.


----------



## P80

Penicillin is prescribed during pregnancy 
Try not to worry 

Good luck for those who are testing 
Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Nenee stay calm and drink plenty of fluids huni to flush it out. No sense in worrying about it. Also I would say your boy missing one antibiotic will do him no harm x


----------



## Nenee

Thanks, DP can't believe I did that, nor car I! Can't even blame the meds! All calm now, I drank a glass off water so hopefully flushing through. 


Good luck for everyone testing in the morning xx


----------



## Bexster1981

Hiya I caved again today and still bfn at 7 dp5dt. 

Not feeling at all confident anymore I also got confirmed that my 2 remaining embryos didn't make the grade for freezing so out of 7 eggs only 1 was ok to use this is now making me worry for future cycles that I may not even get one to have transfer 

This is so hard and different from before I know it was 2007 the last time I went through this but now there seems to be very little chance of success for me 

X


----------



## vkot84

Just being noisy....

If i had et on saturday when do you count saturday as day 1 when you write so many days post 5 day transfer...........!! Im very slow at all this LOL!!


----------



## patbaz

Vkot84 Saturday is counted as day zero huni so you're 4 days past transfer huni x


----------



## Nenee

Bexster1981,  once an embryo has implanted it starts to release HCG which takes a few days to build up enough to be detected on a pregancy test.  I doubt there would be nearly enough to show on a pregnancy test  just yet.  Try to stay positive until test day.  

Patbaz do you still have the 5 day transfer thing you posted, my phone won't let me add it for Bexster.  

AFM I have come home poorly with an upset tummy and flu.  Feel absolute pants, living off paracetamol.


----------



## patbaz

Och Nenee im sorry you're feeling poorly. I'm sending you big hugs x


----------



## patbaz

Bexster this is for you huni. Nenee is right x

This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Leeleemariemi

Today was otd and it was a      

A massive sprinkling of baby dust to all the other women testing today !! Good luck xx


----------



## patbaz

Leeleemarie comgratulations huni.  Have a healthy and happy 9months x


----------



## geegg13

Congratulations leeleemariemi wishing you a lovely 9 months xx
Good morning everybody else on the 2ww hell lol xx


----------



## emmals

Congrats!! Good to hear some good news


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi ladies I had my EC today so I will soon be on the dreaded 2ww... Praying for u all xxxx


----------



## P80

Congrats leeleemarie 

I have had my ET today 
Joined the 2ww today 

Off work for 1.5wks 
Got zita west cd to listen to  
Any other recommendations?


----------



## Audiprincess

Massive congrats leeleemarie x


----------



## patbaz

P80 keep your mind busy!! Have a load of DVDs set aside you want to watch and do things you enjoy which aren't strenuous x


----------



## Audiprincess

Any spare PMA floating about Xx


----------



## patbaz

Audiprincess this is for you              Is that enough PMA. For you?


----------



## Audiprincess

Aw thanks my lovely, just had a little wobble, im paranoid AF is going to show ..I dread going to the loo...just been to loo though and nothing...phew! 

I think if I can get through tomorrow with no AF ill feel a little more positive as today/tomorrow is the time AF has previously shown her UGLY head xx


----------



## caroline9550

Congratulations leeleemarie! Great news.

I repeated a digital test which unsurprisingly was negative. I am now 14 days post 5dfet and first response still shows faint line and no more break through bleeding - so confused. Does anyone know how long hcg levels stay in urine? I assume its an early m/c, hoping not eptopic. Either way will insist gp does blood tests tomorrow,  despite me having treatment abroad. 
Caroline x


----------



## Nenee

Hi Caroline, it will depend on each pregnancy, I believe HCG levels double each day so if you think it starts at 0 it takes a while to build up enough to be detected, if implantation was incomplete your HCG levels would not necessarily rise that high.  I cannot be sure though, I am only going from my miscarriage as I had to have a blood test every 48 hours to check my levels.  I think they were just less than 100 when I started bleeding and rose up to nearly 600 before starting to decline.  I started bleeding the day I got a positive pregnancy test  .  If you feel you are at risk you should ask for the doctor to refer you to the Early pregnancy unit at your hospital for a blood test.  Unless your doctors/nurse will do one for you. Xx


----------



## Nenee

Sorry my HCG levels doubled every two days xx


----------



## caroline9550

Thanks nenee  

Caroline x


----------



## Beck969

Morning all.  I sadly went to the clinic and got the official negative test result    In my heart of hearts I knew it was coming and thought I would handle it okay but did end up crying a little bit at the hospital and a lot at home!  

When I went yesterday I ended up with the nurse I am not so keen on. When she was going through what happened she said it was unusual to have 9 eggs for only 1 to fertilise and for it to be abnormal at that, I explained I had been shocked as I had thought that if there was a fertilisation issue that they would switch to ICSI.  She was pretty defensive (in a polite way) but said the sperm looked so good they wouldn't of even considered the need to use ICSI.  She said it must be an issue with either the sperm not being able to do there thing and get in or the eggs could have a hard edge - they couldn't say which.  I said (again) that my partners identical twin hadn't been able to have children (TTC for 3 years with partner in her 20's) but she very subtly acted as if I was some mean gf who was trying to blame her partner for something that wasn't his fault - I really wasn't but I really want them to look in to the sperm further just in case so I don't have to go through all this again to fail again.  It was so subtle the way she did it, my partner didn't really pick it up (he just seems to be so chuffed she said his sperm was so great!!) but I pointed out how she dismissed it and asked no questions about the twin at all and he could kind of see my point.  What do I know though I am not an expert! She then basically told me there was no guarantee that ICSI would fix the problem and we would have to reassess our options after we tried it (don't think I really needed to hear that after getting the BFN - perhaps she could of saved it for our next appointment!). 
It has left me feeling v sad, I just always imagined we would have a family and now I am thinking there is only a 50/50 chance at best that may happen.  My partner can't understand why I am so sad today as we knew the result would be negative - I think I hadn't really thought about what would happen if it didn't work next time, me being silly and over thinking something I have no control over.
Sorry I have gone on a bit but I'm feeling a little better now I have put it in to words.
Good luck people testing today


----------



## L00ps77

Hi Beck
Firstly I'm so sorry to hear your news but don't give up hope!
After 5 years and 6 rounds of icsi, I've finally got a bfp. I honestly thought it wouldn't happen and was ready to move on but our new clinic (serum) finally thought it might be a sperm issue.
We thought we'd give it one last try with donor sperm and it worked. For years I'd been questioning different doctors if sperm could be an issue and they all said no as ICSI / fertilisation would mean this wasn't an issue.... We had perfect looking blastocysts which still didn't implant and I've since found out that despite all looking well if there is an underlying problem with sperm it still won't work.
Anyway what I'm saying is don't let them fob you off (especially this insensitive sounding nurse!) I really wish I'd pushed for more sperm investigations years ago!! Best of luck x


----------



## Bexster1981

It's not looking good is it if you now are 8dp5dt and have no symptoms at all ??


----------



## patbaz

Beck I'm sending makers you got a bfn huni. It doesn't matter that you suspected a bfn you always have a little hope. It's natural to grieve and feel sad. Cry all you need to. Unfortunately most clinics sees your first tx as a trial run, I'm sorry that your nurse was so dismissive. You now need to be ready for your review. Write down all your questions, try to do some research yourself be informed and then you won't be so easily fobbed off. I'm sending you big hugs huni xx


----------



## patbaz

Bexster not everyone has symptoms huni. Stay as positive as you can until otd x


----------



## Nenee

L00ps77, can I just ask how they got round the sperm issue?  Did they do icsi? 

Patbaz, how are you coping with the time off? 

Becks, sorry you felt dismissed, maybe ask a specialist instead of a nurse Hun.

Bexster, I have had that many symptoms with the drugs I am not sure what's what.  

Woke up the last two mornings with horrendous stomach cramps, I am spotting again this morning, it's like a watery pink now not the deep colour with the small clot a couple of days ago.  It's not heavy at all just when I wipe, sorry tmi!  Anyone had this and got a bfn?  I want to believe it's implantation bleed but I have doubts.  Is it too late? It started  6dp5dt and i am now 8dp5dt.  My embies were not blasts though so think that should put me a day behind? 

Anyone with a BFP did you notice a different smell to your morning wee?  Again sorry tmi!! 

Off sick again too, painkillers have kicked in but keep getting hot sweats  spent most of the night coughing, hope that doesn't trigger a bleed, it chokes me when I start coughing!


----------



## patbaz

Nenee I hope you feel better soon huni. The 2ww is pure torture but I am rooting for you x


----------



## geegg13

Good morning ladies xxxx
Beck 696 don't give up and don't let them fob you off I don't think 1/9 is a good fertility rate either ! go for the follow up but insist on having everything checked prior to next cycle if youe not happy then move clinic like I said in a previous post
ITS YOUR BODY YOUR TREATMENT AND ITS A SERVICE THEY ARE PROVIDING !!!
TAKE NOOO **** 
And unfortunately they do take your first as a trail run everybody reacts differently to the drugs xx Big hugs xxx


----------



## Beck969

Thanks so much for your kind responses - it feels like you guys know a lot more than the clinic!  I am feeling much more motivated now so going to make sure I do all my research.  Your story is really interesting L00ps77, it does make me feel more confident in questioning them about the sperm as I could be on to something!

I've found other forum threads on here about similar results to mine so that has been really reassuring.  Thanks to everyone for sharing, xx


----------



## caroline9550

Nenee - I really feel for you, don't honestly know if implantation bleed, are you having cramps? The waiting really is torture.

Afm - bleeding and cramps so I'm out. No point in gp appt for bloods now.

Good luck to all those testing soon, hang in there, good things do happen

Caroline x


----------



## Nenee

Thanks Caroline, it's getting a bit heavier so unlikely now . No cramps but they normally come after a day of steady flow just as full blown Biafra falls kicks in.  Anyone know if this AF likely to be more painful? Xx


----------



## Nenee

Niagara falls sorry, thanks autocorrect xx


----------



## patbaz

Caroline I'm sorry huni. Take some time out grieve then decide on your next move x

Nenee I am sorry af has arrived. I know from experience how awful it is. Tbh this is probably the easiest af I've had in a long time but I know that each af after tx is different after my last fet it was awful. So it just depends huni. I'm sending you big hugs x


----------



## Bexster1981

Nenee I'm so sorry your feeling like this and that things are looking the way they are sending big hugs xx we all deserve this to work xx


----------



## Nenee

Thanks bexsster & patbaz!! 

Caroline, sorry your cycle hasn't worked hunni.  What's your next step?


----------



## geegg13

so sorry ladies who AFS have arrived my heart goes out to you and I know just how awful it feels big hugs xx

PMA ladies we got to have some good news on here  who's testing soon xxxx


----------



## caroline9550

Nenee - think one more go then time to call it a day. Not sure if immune issues so want to explore prior to giving it another go. Yesterday I was thinking that's it but today not so sure. Often helps me get over failed cycle to plan the next but money very tight. 

Caroline x


----------



## P80

Guys can ask a quick question 
My clinic told me to continue on folic avid and vit d but 
I take pregncare conception
Is that ok? Do I need to take vit d supplemnt too 
What are the ladies in 2ww taking?


----------



## Poshfi

Hi Ladies

I'm out too, blood test on OTD showed a feint positive and had to wait until Tuesday to have it redone, came back with an even lower result and today af has arrived. Had a lovely long weekend of agony and waiting knowing it wasn't going to be good news. But we've also had time to think and we're hoping to try again in Czech.

Good luck everyone
xx


----------



## patbaz

Posh fi I'm sending you lots of hugs huni there's nothing worse than having that positive taken away from you x


----------



## nicolax3

Hi, 
I had one embryo transferred on 31st March and due to test on Saturday 11th April, but today I've had brown discharge, is this normal? This is my first go on IVF X


----------



## welshgal

Hi ladies, I've been following this thread during my two week wait but not posted anything. Sadly BFN for me and I am gutted again, I really don't know where to go from here so hoping someone can give me some advice. This was my third icsi and I've also had one FET all at the same clinic. The clinic seem great trying different protocols and I feel comfortable with them but I feel if I want to continue txt I should change clinic as something is not working. I might just be unlucky in my txt and it may have nothing to do with them. I do trust them and feel they know my history so might be best to stay with them. I wouldn't know where to start looking at a new clinic but mentally i feel exhausted going through the procedures , same room, same outcome  Don't know how it could ever work. To get over my failed treatments I've always had a plan and that keeps me going so now i'm in a tailspin. Sorry for the ramble I guess that 2 weeks of posts all in one! I so want to give my husband what he so badly wants and deserves.  

congratulations on BFP and I am so sorry for the BFN

Patbaz how are you? I was with you on the nov/Dec board

lots of love welshgal x


----------



## Audiprincess

Nicolax3 -  bleeding (brown/pink) is fine and apparently its really common with ivf I assume the poking and prodding has something to do with it, as long as its not red with clots ur fine Hun, not long til OTD keep positive xx

Welsh girl- another welsh girl here 😉 I'm so sorry to read u had another bfn, maybe google ivf clinics in ur area, look at the stats, then maybe you could visit the ones you like the sound of to give you a better idea, it may help you make ur decision on whether to change clinics or stick with ur current clinic (unless ur looking at going abroad that is but then hey think how many holidays u could have visiting them) 😜 have you had any consultations inbetween your treatments whereby the clinician has advised what may be preventing it to work? also did you do accupuncture/reflexology /embryo glue/endo scratch/assisted hatching if not maybe these are some of the things you could look into and maybe consider one/some for any future cycles xx

Xx


----------



## caroline9550

Poshfi - so sorry   I've been in a similar situation to you with faint tests then bleeding,  also had treatment at czech. I had a really hot bubble bath, large red wine and an easter egg, dh now getting a curry   Helps a little for a moment.

Welshgal - sorry to hear your difficulties  . Part of me thinks stay with the clinic you're happy with, however I had 4 failed icsi cycles with the same clinic in uk but had first success in czech but with donor embryo. Fertility has a degree if luck with it so prob no right or wrong but I suggest you need to feel you have done everything you feel is right for you, no regrets.

caroline x


----------



## coj2891

We're testing in the morning, symptoms so far...

Twinges around the ovaries, hot flashes, very thirsty, emotional (cried about the angle we parked the car), peeing lots, swollen boobs are veiny hips. 

Fingers cross and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Audiprincess

Coj good luck for today


----------



## coj2891

Thanks, BFN for us though. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Audiprincess

Oh coj I'm so so sorry this journey is so tough/cruel and really unfair, take the time you need and be kind to yourself, sending you a massive cuddle xx


----------



## Bexster1981

Tested again today 9dp5dt still BFN :-( and last night possible AF pains definitely think in out xx


----------



## Audiprincess

When's it OTD bexster? Xx


----------



## emmals

Sorry to hear about the bfns and af coming 😒

Today is otd and im working so decided to wait until tomorrow, it's like torturing myself!


----------



## Bexster1981

15th April


----------



## Helen0401

Hello Ladies, newbie to the forum, but not a newbie to icsi.  Ive been reading everyones posts over the last three weeks to help me through my second attempt at icsi and must say a huge thank you for sharing all your experiences. Youre all amazing ladies.   

I really am Mrs Negative, my dh says i do my body no good at being so negative.  I tend to not like to believe in belief id be setting myself up for a fall.  Had a failed icsi in 2012 its my dh who has the probs following a successful reversal, now 100% of his swimmers  are coated in some kind of something that prevents them swimming free.  There really is some kind of fortune to be made by some scientist to develop a drug to kill off that coating to then stop ladies whose dh have this having to go through such a torturous experience.  Anyway, i developed bad ohss that time, literally couldnt walk  .  Felt very let down by clinic .  Couldnt go through that again and thought my chance of being a mummy would be over.

Last summer (we live in north west england), my dh saw news bulletin on tv about a clinic in manchester that gives a percentage refund if your cycles dont work (you do have to have checks and conditions do apply)!  We went for it and had my first cycle with this new clinic in Feb and OMG i got my BFP this wednesday.  Absolutely shocked, still not sunk in.  

I had no symptoms really, just extremely bloated but read that woukd be the pesseries.  Mrs Negative kicked in and was so sure id get a bfn.  Sorry for the long message, all my last three weeks comments in one i think.  

Lots of hugs and best wishes to everyone of you.  Xxx


----------



## geegg13

Congratulations Helen so happy for your success xxx enjoy every minute of the 9 months xxxx 
some good news at last xx


----------



## Jennie lee

Hi lovely Ladies! 

How are you all! I've been reading all your story's and feel great knowing I'm not the only person in the world who feels like this. 

I'm currently on the 2WW and feel like I'm going crazy!    Thhis 2WW is the hardest thing I've ever been through. this cycle is so different from my last cycle although both times I've only had one good embryo and none to freeze which is a bit of a bummer. 

I had a mad moment on day 8 & 9 post 3 day transfer and ended up doing a HPT - both BFN (I know this is early) I've stopped tormenting myself know though and am going to wait until OTD on Wednesday. I'm not feeling positive though, No idea why, I just haven't got that feeling. Saying that, I did think I was pregnant on my last cycle. I was 100% positive and that ended up being a BFN so who knows! 

I've not really had a lot of symptoms to be honest. the last few days I've had lots of cramping in my lower belly and feel wet down there where I'm sure AF has arrived only to wipe and realise there's nothing there. My boobs have become less sore. not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing and have been suffering from a severe headache here and there along with a couple of hot flushes. (this is more than likely to be the suppositories I'm thinking!) Has any body else had these symptoms and gone on to have a BFP?

Why do we torment ourselves so much? this is all I can think about 24/7. 

Hope we all got our BFPS Soon!!  

Love and Sticky baby dust to all
Jen xxxx


----------



## Nenee

Helen0401, that's fab news Hun, which clinic is it if you don't mind me asking? 

Sending massive hugs to the BFNs  

I am 9dp5dt and spotting getting a bit heavier, I did a cheap test this morning which I have had a while and it was negative.  My OTD is not until Tuesday which will be 14dp5dt but doubt AF will hold out for Tuesday, realistically I cannot see my result changing now.  Still off work feeling sooo poorly, not had flu for years, these hot and cold sweats are horrible. Feeling very sorry for myself today, need to try remain chirpy for my lad and DP but keep crying which is not like me.  

Feel like my body has really let DP down, he says he just shuts it out not to worry but for him to agree to IVF must have been a massive thing for him as he is such a private person.  I am goin to check out this clinic in Norway as they do a three for two offer I think.


----------



## Helen0401

Hi, nenee the clinic we used this second time was Manchester Fertility - check out their website.  Theyre an amazing group of people, feel like youre actually part of their family!  Check them out. Xxx


----------



## Bexster1981

Nenee I'm using access fertility package which is 3 cycles for a set fee mine with ICSI is £10k but if no baby after all cycles get 70% refunded xx there are a few clinics country wide in using bath xx something to think about xx


----------



## GGbear

nicolax3 - hi i did a word search about brown discharge and i found your post

I had egg transfer April 1st and OTD day is sunday 12th i tested this morning (4 tests to be exact) and there is a really faint BFP but i have period pains and a brown discharge when i wipe.  Im desperate for my partner to get home so that he can check the sticks and agree that its not just all in my head!!    (My first icsi also!)

GGbear


----------



## Hbkmorris

GGbear, 

I had brown stringy stuff when I wiped at 5dp 5dt and it continued for 3 days.. I was told bed rest for 48 hours which I did and low and behold I got my BFP at 10dp 5dt.. Keep positive as I was a right mess last weekend thinking the worse! x


----------



## geegg13

Morning ladies I tested this morning 9dp3dt and negative on a boots own poas OTD 12/4/15 but feel so bloody bloated and heavy am sure to go the loo and find af arrived !!! Just so this torture is over !!!


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi ladies. I recently went through my 2ww on the March forum. We went through ICSI which was unfortunately negative. 

This morning I relieved my review letter in from the clinic (we are doing this through private care). They said the embryo we transfered was 9c3/4 and good quality. Does anyone know what this means? 

I hate all this jargon. We were lucky enough to have 5 frozen so our next journey will be a FET in May

Just looking for some knowledge really and any success stories with a FET after failed icsi. Thanks xx


----------



## vkot84

Quick question!
My otd is wed.
If I collect a bit of Thursday mornings urine in a pot and put it in bag in fridge will the levels still be high enough for testing? Working wed and Thursday so wanted to do it Thursday night as am off Friday to digest the news x

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Jennie lee

Sharry - Please could you add me to your list too: IVF Cycle 2 - OTD is on 15/04/15


----------



## welshgal

Caroline9550 and  audiprincess thank you so much for your replies. The advice you gave was really great and I'm touched that you went into so much detail to help me. You really gave me some good advice that's so useful and showed so much kindness when no doubt you are in turmoil yourselves. 
I wish you both the very best of luck
Where are you from in wales Audiprincess?

Everyone else so sorry for the bfns and massive congrats on the bfps XX

welsh gal x


----------



## Audiprincess

Bexster try to keep positive Hun...easier said than done I know! And keep away from the pee sticks as tempting as they are they cause unnecessary worry...if you have any left in the house ask someone to hide them and not tell u where they are until OTD xx

Welsh gal - ur very welcome Hun, I'm north Wales, how bout you? xx


----------



## kappa

Vkot I don't know about levels or anything but I am laughing at the thought of you keeping a pot of wee in your fridge!! 😂


----------



## Jennie lee

girls! I'm going crazy! 9dp3dt I POAS. There's a faint line! It's definately visable. No where near as dark as the first line on the stick... But it's there. I can see it... Can I start to believe yet?! OTD is Wednesday. I just couldn't hold out! X


----------



## ginger42

Hi, can you add me please Sharry, had ET today after FET OTD is 23rd April, good luck to all you lovely ladies, time to catch up with all your posts xx


----------



## vkot84

Kappa - ha ha! Yes pretty rank I googled it and that's what it said to do! Can't decide what to do, I think I'm a bit weird as I am just dreading the test! And defo don't want to test early!! Lol
I'm a vet nurse and to be fair we store urine in the fridge before testing, so maybe I have my work head on!! Lol x


----------



## kappa

Oh really you must have then! I'm a human nurse (hahaha) and we only test fresh samples! As long as your hubs is pre warned and doesn't mistake it for some cloudy apple juice!!!!!


----------



## vkot84

Kappa - that's really interesting, so maybe it should be a fresh sample, but il collect a sample am and just leave it in a cool place for the day! Decisions decisions! Why is it a 2ww when they let you test after 1.5 weeks! Ha ha ha!!

Mind you it maybe strong enough anyway as the thing patbaz posted would mean I could test Monday which is way to soon!! Ha ha


----------



## kappa

lol you make me laugh! really hope you get a BFP x
I shouldve been testing this morning


----------



## emmals

Cnt believe it. It's a bfp!!shocked!!


----------



## P80

That's fab news Emmals 
Many congrats xx


----------



## bulala

Woohooo! Congrats Emmals!!


----------



## Bexster1981

I'm out buys af arrived this morning 

Thanks for all your support xx good luck to everyone waiting congrats to the lucky ones and hugs to the ones like me xx


----------



## bulala

So sorry to hear that Bexter   
This journey can be so tough..


----------



## P80

Sorry to hear the news bexter


----------



## patbaz

Bexster I'm so sorry huni. IF is so hard I'm sending you big hugs sweetie x


----------



## patbaz

Emmals a huge congratulations huni enjoy your 9 months. I hope they are happy and healthy ones for you x


----------



## bugbabe77

I'm coming in to join the 2ww gang - OTD 23 April and it can't come soon enough! 
So game on for the next two weeks being completely neurotic!!


----------



## ginger42

Hi Bugbabe my OTD is 23rd too, hope its lucky for us both xx


----------



## emmals

Bexster, I'm sorry to hear that, don't give up xx


----------



## Helen0401

Big hugs bexter, life can feel so unfair sometimes. Xxx   

Congrats emmasl, imgaine we will be due similar time.  Im 5w today, my test date was wednesday just gone.   xxx


----------



## Jennie lee

Morning all. Definately a BFP for me! Hope you all get yours soon too! To those with BFN - don't give up hope. I nearly did. Hang on in there. It will happen for you one day. 

Xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Bfn this morning 2 days before OTD using CB digital 😔 hoping and praying it changes by Monday going to get some FR in xx


----------



## P80

Congrats Jennylee
Audi princess have hope 
It might change xx


----------



## emmals

audiprincess, dont give up yet, I tested early and my result changed. fingers crossed!!


----------



## geegg13

Congratulations emmals  xx
did you test early and get a negative ?


----------



## emmals

Yes I tested 11dp3dt and got a negative


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi ladies hope u are all ok I've my ET Monday morning xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Emmals thanks for mentioning gives me a bit of hope...when did it turn to positive? Was is fresh or frozen? Xx


----------



## caroline9550

So sorry bexter   - take good care of yourself

Caroline x


----------



## emmals

It was a fresh cycle, Im not sure as I didn't test again until 16dp3dt, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Audiprincess

Thanks lovely xx


----------



## geegg13

Thanks emmals for the reply xxxx
I wont hold out much hope tested again today neg again otd tomoz x


----------



## Audiprincess

Geegg how many days past transfer will that be? Xx


----------



## gemmad83

Hi ladies,

Could i please join you. I had ET today at day 5 with a 'top quality' blast apparently. My OTD is the 23/4/15. Please could i be added to the front.

Good luck to everyone who is still to test, congratulations to those who have a BFP and i'm sorry to those with a BFN, I didn't realise how much of a hard journey this would be!! xx


----------



## bugbabe77

Hi Gemma - my test date is the same as yours! Good luck xx


----------



## geegg13

Audiprincess I am 2embies at 12dp3dt fresh cycle neg yesterday neg today otd tomorrow can't see it changing !!! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## kirst83

Hi guys. Sorry not been on in a while. Was having a very bad week of negative thoughts and feelings. Wasn't handling things well at all. Hope everyone is doing Ok. Huge congratulations to all those with BFPs and big hugs to all who didn't. My thoughts are with you all. Xx
I finally plucked up the courage to test (3 in total) and they all showed a BFP. Can't believe it at all. It certainly hasn't sunk in. Now the long two week wait for our scan. Eek! Xx


----------



## kappa

Aww congratulations Kirsty I was actually thinking about you earlier. Try and chill now just until your scan


----------



## kirst83

Thanks Kappa. You are so lovely. Hope you are doing Ok. Xxx


----------



## kappa

Not great but it's still early days. I need to snap out of this depression and disappointment and look towards the next step xxx


----------



## kirst83

It's so hard though. I think you are being amazing! Stay strong hun. Xxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Geeg it may still change Hun will keep everything crossed for you, what tests are u using? Xx

Kirst- congratulations chick enjoy every second xx

Kappa- hope u find the strength to try again when ur ready xx


----------



## kirst83

Thanks audiprincess! I will be thinking of you on monday morning. Everything crossed for you hun. Xxx


----------



## geegg13

Audiprincess I really don't hold out much hope done boots own sensitive and db but with having 2 transferred it should have shown up its oh I am worried about oh hence  I needed to test before to help him  xxx


----------



## kappa

Thanks Audi Princess gd luck on Mon xxx 
Kirst I don't feel too amazing!  
Geegg hope you're ok xxx


----------



## patbaz

Kirst83 congratulations huni. Nice to see bfp on here x

Kappa try to get some positivity back huni. I know how difficult it is but having suffered from depression in the past, I know how important it is to get things off your chest and not hold things inside. Infertility is a struggle so many go through. It's unfair and it's blinking hard but the fact that you have to be through tx just shows how strong of a lady you really are. Be kind to yourself. You're a strong caring woman who has been dealt a ****ty hand. You are amazing and don't ever doubt it xx


----------



## kappa

Thanks Pat I don't even know you and you've made me cry. I just hate the feeling of having no control over the situation. Im going to look into counselling xo


----------



## Hopefulash

Hi Ladies, it's now 6 days post FET and I am 100% sure it's not worked - this was my final go. Feeling really down. Has anyone ever stopped taking their medication before OTD knowing it's not worked? My OTD isn't till the 19th April.
Good luck to everyone else, I really hope you all get your BFP xxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hopeful do u mind me asking why u are 100% it hasn't worked? I would say stay on the meds til OTD I know its torture but best be safe xx


----------



## patbaz

Kappa I agree with you that the loss of control during tx is the scariest part. You are giving over the most important thing in your life to someone else. I think that counselling is a great idea huni. It will give you an opportunity to be open and honest about how you feel, knowing that you won't be judged. I'm sending you much love and big hugs x


----------



## Blueestone

Af has arrived. ...I was expecting it tbh....think I missed the window x


----------



## patbaz

Bluestone I'm so sorry huni. I'm sending you big hugs. Same thing happened to me this time too. I hope you're ok x


----------



## gemmad83

Bugbabe77 yay we can be testing buddies, absolutely dreading it tbh. 

Im so sorry for the recent BFNs! Stay strong!!

Is anyone taking part or all of the 2ww off work? Xx


----------



## Gillrawd

Hi all just after a bit of advice if poss plZ. I'm on my first icsi cycle and 8pt5dt. I'm getting sharp pains in my left overy area on and off and if I cough or sneeze it's painful. Also had headache for last couple of days. Going to toilet quite a lot but am drinking loads as very thirsty. Had quite bad af pains this morn and thought af was cuming but that's gone now. I did a test this morn but got bfn. Any ideas wot cud be?      Thanx xxx


----------



## Hopefulash

Thanks for writing to me Audiprincess. I've been pregnant before and know what to expect, my previous FET didn't work and I've had no syptoms whatsoever. I was hoping to start another ivf cycle as soon as possible, that's why I was asking about coming off meds. In limbo at the moment. how is your 2ww going. I find the more I do it the harder it gets.


----------



## mogg77

Hopefulash said:


> Hi Ladies, it's now 6 days post FET and I am 100% sure it's not worked - this was my final go. Feeling really down. Has anyone ever stopped taking their medication before OTD knowing it's not worked? My OTD isn't till the 19th April.
> Good luck to everyone else, I really hope you all get your BFP xxx


Hopeful please don't stop taking your meds! It's such early days and many a lady has been 'positive' it hasn't worked only to be proved wrong! Even pregnancy symptoms for individual pregnancies of one woman can differ hugely, my mother had no symptoms for my sister and even bled, and was sick as a dog with me and off her food!


----------



## Audiprincess

Hopeful I second what mogg says-every pregnancy is different, after all these hurdles what's a few more days? I appreciate ud be keen to start again ASAP but doubt the clinic would even look to schedule anything until after OTD anyway, plus how would u feel if u stopped med now and on OtD tested anyway and it was a positive? Ofcourse u would b over the moon but u may then start thinking (well I would) is everything ok cause I stopped my meds so my oestrogen/progesterone levels may have dropped for a few days... It certainly does get harder the more 2ww u go though even if u have been pregnant previously...I read a story on FF the other day a lady got her 1st positive on her 15th treatment! God knows how she got through 15 2ww's! Xx


----------



## Jennie lee

Hi gillrawd. I had all the same symptoms as you and was gutted I got a bfn when I tested at 7 & 8dp3dt. I was sure the symptoms ment pregnancy so tested day 9 with asda home brand and got a very faint BFP. Then used FRER test on 10dp3dt and got a clear bfp. Today 11dp3dt I was brave enough to use a clear blue digital and got a BFP. I can't stop testing now I need to know my bean is still there and growing. Eeek! 

Don't give up hope. You're still in the race and your symptoms sound very positive to me! Keep me updated id love to know how you get on! 

Xxx


----------



## Ames xxx

Hi ladies, can I join you all.

I am officially on my 2ww.  I had 2 embies transferred this morning. 

I chose a 3 day transfer over a 5 day so hoping I made the right decision   

I am sure in a day or so I will be symptom checking and going stir crazy   so will be nice to speak with others going through the same xxx


----------



## Gillrawd

Thanks Jennie lee that's really helpful. Congratulations on ur bfp. I think I may leave it a couple of days now to test as we've got family cuming for a few days and want to enjoy the time with them instead of being upset. My otd isn't until Friday 17th so a few days yet. I will keep u posted either way xxx


----------



## geegg13

Hi ladies Official BNF for me AF also arrived today end of the road for us!! Over 20k and soo much of my life being put on hold but just not ment to be for us !!
Good luck on your journeys and hope that there are lots of positives to follow xx
Patbaz you are always soo strong for the ladies on here I wish you all the luck in the world big hugs xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Geegg13 I'm so so sorry to read ur update, no words can help right now but I truly hope with the right support from friends and family you will be 'ok' sending u the biggest hugs Hun xx

Welcome Ames xx


----------



## patbaz

Geegg I'm sending you big hugs huni. It's devastating to be at this crossroads. I wish you well in whatever avenue you choose to explore next x


----------



## Dorie21

Good evening Ladies,

First post on this thread, but have been keeping up with everyone.

My OTD is this Wednesday. I was just wondering if anyone tracked their bbt as a possible early indicator...

I've certainly been feeling up and down over the last few weeks. My boobs are feeling a bit sore, more in the evening than anything, and that's about it. My belly is feeling quite bloated at the minute...but that may have been today's pub lunch, and I know these can be side effects of the progesterone. 

Great to see all the BFPs and sending warm wishes to all the BFNs.  

Thanks!
Dorie


----------



## kikidee14

Hi *Sharry,*

Please can I be added to the front page?

I have just had my first ICSI after 8 failed AI's, and transfered 2 embies (of not such awesome quality, I suspect -both 5 cells at 3 days but my RE seeemed to think they would contnue to grow during the course of the day) so terribly excited.

OTD 22 April.

Baby dust to you all!!!

Thanks!

Kiki


----------



## emmals

Geeg, big hugs, I'm soo sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## vkot84

Hi Dorie, when we went to consultant he told me not to bother with taking temperature, didn't think to do it to detect pregnancy! So can't help!!

It's seems to of hit home to me today what were actually doing!! Lol especially when Wednesday is coming around really fast! Eeekkkkk! 
I haven't really had any symptoms, as soon as progesterone started going in the front hole my bloated ness disappeared! So Christ knows what test will say! 

Hope you staying well and arnt to stressed, and thinking of all the people with bfns I really am so sorry xx


----------



## Audiprincess

BFN for us

Good luck to all ladies still waiting to test x


----------



## patbaz

Audiprincess I'm sending you big hugs huni. I'm so sorry, it's just so difficult. I hope you're ok and that there are people around you who can comfort you over the next few days x


----------



## P80

Sorry to hear about the bfn audi princess 
Be strong xx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!
Hoping you let me join your group, all be it a bit late!

I am currently 6dpt of a 5 day blast FET, this is 1st FET aferr having an unsuccessful fresh cycle in nov. We have 2 embies on board 

I've tried to stay away from here this time but I have caved!

Last time I was very good and didn't test at home, but this time I am testin at home so I can be prepared, did a sneaky test yesterday which was of course a bfn, but I know It was early!

Only symptoms if you can call them that are headaches and peeing a lot 

I look forward to chatting!


----------



## Ames xxx

So sorry audiprincess. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## P80

Welcome Charmars 
I'm similar too in that I'm peeing a lot too
Nothing else 
I'm 5dt 5pt. 
X


----------



## emmals

Sorry Audi princess to hear your news x


----------



## kappa

Audi Princess I know how you feel it's so crap isn't it. Look after yourself now xx


----------



## Charmars

P80 - my OTD us 16/4, just wondering why its 5 days before yours when I'm only 1 day ahead?!


----------



## P80

I'm not sure Charmars
Didn't question the clinic 
I realised when got back home 

Hope those testing this week have BFP!! Xxx


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi ladies can I join my test date is 22/4 xxx wishing u all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## Ames xxx

Hi loudxx84,  my OTD is 23rd so I am only a day behind you.  Wishing you the best xxx


----------



## USR

Hi. . Just  joined the forum. Had my embryo transfer on the 6th waiting to test next week. Please add me. will be testing on the 20th of April and.


----------



## Sky-blue

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this. Don't know all the abbreviations, had 2 transferred on Saturday 11th April, test day is the 23rd April 2015. 

This is my first and possibly last transfer, so really praying for


----------



## ginger42

Welcome sky-blue, my test date is 23rd too, there are a few of us on that day, lets hope its a good day for us x x x


----------



## Charmars

Morning! I did a sneaky test this morning and after a while there is a faint line, just praying it gets darker tomorrow!


----------



## pheeny

Oh Charmars yay good luck


----------



## SARAHKATHERINE

Praying For a miracle

Just came across this thread - I had a 5 day blasto put in on 9th and due to test on 20th. Couldn't wait and did a clear blue yesterday and today and both said a big fat no. Feel gutted


----------



## Charmars

Sarahkatharine - I had my ET on 7/4 and its tool till today to get a faint line, your top early for a BFP yet, try again in a few days xx


----------



## Loudxx84

Ames good luck Hun 1 day behind  isn't this bit the worst  I'm only 1dpt 5dt & feeling negative xxxx love to all


----------



## kappa

Has anyone had bleeding after their periods finished? I don't normally have periods so I haven't a clue!! I started bleeding 9dp3dt which lasted for 4 days and tests were negative. That was a week ago now and this morning I've started bleeding again. Anyone experienced this? Xx


----------



## Ames xxx

Don't worry loudxx84 I am being abit of a negative nelly aswel and I am only 2dp3dt. I think I am scared to let myself be positive in anyway incase BFN. But what will be will be. I am trying to think of anything and everything but the potential bambino (s) in there lol. 

I think we will be thinking all sorts over the next 8-9 days. It's only natural xxx

Sorry kappa I havnt experienced bleeding after my period. It may be worth contacting the clinic. They may be able to put your mind at ease xxx


----------



## Sky-blue

Thanks Ginger,  

sending you lots and lots of positive sticky vibes and baby dust.


----------



## kappa

Thanks Ames hope you can relax during your 2ww x


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies ,
hope you don't mind if I join, I had my transfer today , we had 2 transfered, so happy to have my babies on board   They both stick, please work this time.

Wish all you ladies BFP 

Sharry please can you add me. EC 10th ET 14th OTD 26th


----------



## Rose5

Hi can I be added had a 3 day 2 embie transfer today 1 10 cell 1 8 cell .... Test date 27/4 . How early before that can I test ... I'm impatient already !! Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi hells I had transfer today too , fingers crossed you get a BFP , I usually test on day 8


----------



## USR

Hi. Sharry. Thanks for adding. Actually had an IVF Icsi. This is my 2nd procedure.  Praying and being positive that it is positive as we speak. Wishing us all positive results.


----------



## Jennie lee

Hi lovelies. 

How are you all?

I'm a nervous wreck now. I started spotting 2 days ago.. TMI alert!! It's a dark brown sticky colour and is normally when I wipe I notice after a wee. I used a liner today and all day have collected a bout a quarter full of a small liner.... Is this normal? I've had loads of positives hpt and then this morning using the same brand (FRER) I got another positive but it was so much fainter than previous 4 days. I couldn't handle the suspense any longer so I've just used a clear blue sensive and got a strong positive... 

Do you think I might be losing my bean?? I called the hospital and they just told me to test tomorrow (OTD) and call back. I'm so confused. :-( any advise would be hugely appreciated right now. 

Sorry and thanks xx


----------



## Rose5

Hi ianaleena is yours a fresh transfer?? Mine was fet but my first 2ww as these were all frozen from my first cycle. Are you doing anything special obv I know what not to eat but any supplements that could help?? Did you have 1 or 2 .... My test date is 27/04 but yours will be sooner if blasts? Hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by! Xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Jennie brown is old blood so as long as it doesn't turn red with clots ur fine chick, I bled (brown) for 10 days around OTD with my positive cycle xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi hells my test date is the 26th I had a day 4 transfer 2 put back on a fresh cycle.
I'm taking pregnacy tablets for conception and pregnacy, just eating healthy and lots of walking.


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi everyone   I'm currently 8dp5dt with 1 beauty ! and I caved in a did a hpt ... and it was BFP! Am I being too silly to think it's right ? My test date is 3 days away 😕  Xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Congrats Claire


----------



## Ames xxx

Congrats Claire. Great news 
xxx


----------



## clairemarie240283

Thank you ☺. I'm still not 100% convinced so I'm going to hang on patiently until official test day! Xx


----------



## Reena b

Hi,
I had embryo transfer on 6th and I was on bed rest upto 13th. So I have a work on 13th nearly 30 minutes .Then I had a pain and saw pink and brown colour spot. After that no any pain I had. Then on 14th I had a blood in my panty. It is somewhat bigger size . So what could be the case. I have lost ? Did anybody have the experience. I have to test on 16th.


----------



## Lorsha

Try not to worry, bleeding after embryo transfer is common especially if you are taking progesterone pessaries. I had a couple of bleeds fairly heavy bright red blood and all was ok my baby due now in 7 weeks. Best of luck x


----------



## Reena b

Thanks Lorsha.
I got injection as progesterone. Still it should be the same.


----------



## mogg77

To the ladies spotting, I did also 10 days past till 14 dp, 4dt. I had pink, then fresh red and had to use a liner. That was from the 31st and have bfp and no spotting since. I was told to increase progesterone for a bit. Good luck!


----------



## Jennie lee

Thanks audiprincess! You've really put my mind to rest. I've tested again today as today is OTD and both clear blues are positive so I'm more settled now. Just waiting a call back from the hospital in regards to the pregnancy scan. I have to stop driving myself crazy so no more testing. I'm just going to believe until AF tells me otherwise!! Eeek!! 

Good luck Girlies! Sending lots and lots of baby dust and love kisses and hugs to all going through this 2ww!!  xxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Your very welcome, congratulations again and enjoy every second xx


----------



## P80

Congrats Jennielee xx


----------



## Jennie lee

First scan s 06/05 and hospital aren't concerned about the spotting at all


----------



## Jennie lee

Thank you xx


----------



## Nenee

Hi ladies, I am sorry to say we got a BFN yesterday which was expected with all the bleeding I had.  

Sharry could you update the front page please with a BFN for us.

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## geegg13

THINK IM GOING MAADDD tested otd on sunday neg !! re tested today and got a positive " I'M IN SHOCK "


----------



## P80

That's amazing!! 
Congrats


----------



## Dorie21

That's fantastic *Geegg13*!!

My OTD was this morning and I got a faint positive, so fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks until scan and 9 months hopefully!

Congratulations again! Yay!


----------



## emmals

Geeg, brilliant!!!congrats!!!


----------



## gemmad83

Hi ladies, sorry for the me post but has anyone else been having bad pains in the lower back? The right hand side is so sore. I really don't want to take painkillers but I may have to xx


----------



## bulala

Geegg13 that is SOO fantastic!

Whooooop!!


----------



## gemmad83

Sorry Gregg13, I've just read back. Congratulations xxx


----------



## gemmad83

Stupid auto correct, sorry geegg13  xx


----------



## emmals

Any ladies with bfps having any symptoms?


----------



## Charmars

Gemmad83 I've had backache the last few days and I tested yesterday and got a BFP

Emmals - my main symptoms are headaches, back ache and tummy cramps x


----------



## emmals

I have just had cramps that come and go and bloating, my consultant and a pregnant friend said to expect really sore boobs, but not getting that at all. Our clinic don't do blood tests but I think one would make me feel more at ease.

Good luck to everyone still to test


----------



## Ianaleena

Geeg congratulations I'm so happy for you 
Has anyone had a 4 day transfer on here?
Dorie that's great you have your BFP on OTD  
Hope everyone is ok on their 2ww I'm only 1 day past so I feel nothing yet.


----------



## bulala

Ladies, I literally cant believe it either, but Ive just done a test 2 days early and it a BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P80

That's fab news bulala 
Congrats !!!! 
Xxxxx


----------



## gemmad83

Excellent news Bulala!!!!

Thanks charmars, I am only 4dp5dt but my lower back on the right hand side has been hurting since yesterday. Hopefully it's a good sign. Congratulations on your BFP! Hoping that you both have a healthy and happy 9 months ahead xxx


----------



## geegg13

Ladies please don't give up fight right until the end Just had 4 hour round trip to clinic and had Blood test which shows hcg level at 50.4  confirms Im bfp but got to go back and have retest on Friday to check that they double !!! All fingers crossed after Neg clinic urine pregnancy test on otd !!! (sunday) Now Wednesday and result is positive There rally is someone looking out for me somewhere !!!! Just hope stopping pessaries for 2 days haven't harmed anything ! !


----------



## patbaz

Geegg and bulala congrats ladies x


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi everyone 

Hoping I can join in I had et on sat with 2 3 day embryos one was a 8 cell 3/4 and the other a 6 cell 4/4 none of our other embies made it to freeze at day 5 so we are hoping praying for these two. 

I am now 4dp3dt and its already driving me crazy, I have only had a little mild cramping today and yesterday and some little ping and pangs in my ovary. I am still extremely bloated as once again I developed ohss, I feel different this cycle but am still worried I haven't got many symptons of much.

Mia


----------



## bulala

Thanx lovely ladies.

I honestly couldnt have gotten to this point without all the support Ive been blessed with through this site. xxx


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi ladies I'm 2dpt 5dt my bloods are on the 22nd I'm extremely nervous not many symptoms as such just bloating from OHSS & tiredness xxxx


----------



## USR

Hi everyone.  Trying not to think of my test day. I have not had any spotting since transfer on the 6th.praying for my bfp.


----------



## Reena b

hi All,
I checked my hcg level after 14 days and it shows 213.3 IU/L . Progesterone level is 190.8 nmol/L . Does it say positive ?


----------



## patbaz

Congrats Reena it looks like a strong positive to me huni x


----------



## Ianaleena

Congrats reena


----------



## maisie O

Can I join please. I test on 27th April. 1 x blastocyst 3ab on board.  

Maisie xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Welcome Maisie I test the day before you


----------



## P80

Congrats reena


----------



## curlywhirlydee

Hi ladies - I've been lurking on this board since I knew I'd be tempted to symptom spot. Transferred 1 5 day blast 8 April. OTD is tomorrow, but caved and snuck an early test today 8dp5dt. BFP!!!! So happy, can't quite believe it!

Luck and love to those still in waiting xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Curlywhirly congratulations  so happy for you


----------



## P80

Congrats curlywhirly dee 
That's fab 
I'm not sure why if we have the same dates why my test on 21st 
Best wish for the next 9 months


----------



## Ames xxx

Congrats curlywhirlydee, there are alot of BFP'S on here. Hopefully it will continue for us still cycling.

I am trying not to symptom spot. Not that I really have any to spot but quite enjoying the not knowing at the moment. I think I am going to test the day before OTD purely because I carnt stand the thought of waiting all day for that phone call. I want to prepare myself.

Have u BFP ladies used any specific type of test? I usually just buy the asda ' s own. They say on then pack can show result up to 4 days before period xxx


----------



## USR

Congrats curly and all the positive feedback


----------



## Ianaleena

Ames I can't never wait till OTD I always test on day 8, and I use first response early one


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi ladies congrats on all the BFP how long would u leave it to test after a 5day blast with my dd sure I tested from 5dpt xxx


----------



## emmals

Congrats on the bfps!!


----------



## gemmad83

Congratulations everyone, there is a lot of BFPs on here!!!

I did something really stupid today and tested i'm 5dp5dt it was a BFN, please tell me that it is too early to get a BFP. I feel stupid for doing it but it was on impulse and i instantly regretted it. Oh well, at least i know trigger shot is definitely out of my system now


----------



## Ianaleena

Gemma day 5 is to early don't worry you still got every chance for your BFP


----------



## P80

Gemma I'm 5dt 8dt 
Really want to test but it's too early according to clinic 
Don't be upset 
Fingers crossed it will be positive soon 
Xxx


----------



## Loudxx84

I tested on 4dpt 5dt with my daughter was extremely faint line like u had to hold up in window light then it got darker every day. But all our body's are different xxxxx keep faith gem xxxx


----------



## gemmad83

Thank you, I don't know what possesed me to do it. I'm praying I get a bfp. I'm going to leave it now until it's on the 23rd xx


----------



## Loudxx84

My test date is 22nd Hun & I'm 3dpt today I might test sat as I did on my last cycle keep strong Hun gem. Love to u all in the 2ww xxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

P80 I usually test on 8dp,  but test when it makes you feel better


----------



## P80

Really Ianaleena 
I probably should go and get a preg test


----------



## Loudxx84

P80 your 1 day before me Hun. How u feeling xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Yes I got my positive on day 8 from a 5dt but was sadly lost.


----------



## kappa

Talk about losing the plot I got period 9dp3dt and tests were negative a couple of days later and on OLD 10th but somehow I managed to convince myself today that actually I am pregnant and went out and bought tests. Obv BFN. Think I've officially lost it.


----------



## MiaMillie

How come your clinics let you test so early my clinic wants me to wait 16 days. I can't test till 27/4

I'm 5dp3dt and today I started with some dull period aches. Hoping its implantation with my 2 embies. 

I can't believe I have to wait so long to test. I'm going mad all ready.

Last time I had cramping all the way from et to day of period for the whole 2ww. Where as this time cramps didn't start till yesterday and got a bit more today. Am I imagining it is it progeaterone or could I be pregnant? 

Mia


----------



## Loudxx84

Kappa- drives u mad ivf hope u are feeling ok Hun.  Mia- sounds positive Hun the wait is awful I'm 3days in to mine xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Mia sounds positive fingers crossed for you


----------



## bugbabe77

Well I'm halfway through the longest 2 weeks ever!!! I mean really, did days become 36 hours long and no one told me? 

I've been getting strange prickly sensations the last few days and bizarrely twinges around 5pm everyday this last 4 days. 

Am 6dp2dt so 8dpo in effect - promising signs?


----------



## Waterbabe30

Hi to all,
Hope it is ok to join you on this thread? I am currently 4dp2dt I had 2 little embies put in on day 2 as that was all had had left from 4 eggs collected. Starting to go crazy already OTD Is not till 26th april my clinic say 14 days post transfer. Like all of us on here soooooo want this to work this time. This is my second IVF and if it doesn't work my DH wants to look at DE as I'm the one with the problem...minimal follicles (despite all levels being normal).  

Congrats to all with BFP and   to those not so lucky. 
Good luck to all else still on the delightful 2ww!


----------



## vkot84

Hi all, think I'm out! 2 negative tests and 12dp5dt going to do 1 more tomorrow but it's all over for us! Will try and fund a cycle in 3 months.

Congratulations to all the positives xxx


----------



## patbaz

Kappa iDisk the same huni. This whole ivf thing can be soul destroying x


----------



## kappa

Makes you feel mad doesn't it Pat. My hubby just doesnt seem to get it. 
sorry to hear vkot when is ur OTD? Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Waves waterbabe nice to see you on here


----------



## curlywhirlydee

Thanks all for the well wishes.  Best of luck for those still in waiting!


----------



## MiaMillie

I should have thought of some more things to do in these 2ww

I've got 4 more days then back to work so at least that will take my mind of it.

Just wanna test already but can't, way too early! So what are everyones symptoms of any?  

Mia


----------



## Ianaleena

Mia I'm only 2dp so no symptoms, but strangely last few hours I have been itching all over


----------



## Loudxx84

I'm 3dpt & no symptoms really x


----------



## Ames xxx

That's funny lanaleena, I am itching too. Face, back, belly, head....

I am 4dpt and my only symptoms have been itching, bloated, abit constipated and as of yesterday lower backache. Not sure if it's just the pesseries but I have an itchy.....erm.......downstairs shall we say lol  .  Last time I had really sore boobs off the progesterone but not this time xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Yes I'm itching on my head arms back belly face hands, most places really, and constipated too


----------



## MiaMillie

I have constipation and now at 5 dpt I have slight cramps too. Boobs are sore but it does make you wonder if its just the pessaries or wether it's the squishys bedding in 

I'm on progeaterone estrogen and clexane


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies

Mia - The pessaries never have given me sore boobs, just cramps for a little bit after I put them in. I hope it's a good sign for you 
Good luck for anyone testing today


----------



## maisie O

Hi all

I did not realise this would be so hard  

It is 4 days past transfer now and don't really feel anything. I thought I would feel something by now. 

Sorry for being down. 

Maisie xx


----------



## patbaz

Masie you never have to apologise on here huni everyone on this site understands the emotional Rollercoaster that is IVF. It's still very early to feel anything yet and lots of ladies get their precious bfp without any symptoms. Our bodies are all different and react in different ways so no two people will have the same experience. Try to enjoy being PUPO because technically until otd you are carrying a little embryo in there. In sending you big hugs x


----------



## gemmad83

Good morning ladies, I am going crazy and need to step away from Dr Google!! I'm 6dp5dt and all last night and this morning I am cold. Cold enough to have a hoody,  pj bottoms and socks on in bed. I can't help but think that this isn't a good sign as most of what I have read is that the ladies who go on to have bfps have been warmer than usual not colder. I am having headaches, back ache and twinges in the ovary area though. 

Why is this so hard??

Hope everyone else is feeling more positive than I am xx


----------



## bugbabe77

Gemma - my sister when she fell last (not IVF but she was 46) was freezing cold, it was this time 2 yrs ago and the weather wS warm like this. That was part of the reason she did a pg test as we saw it was an early preg symptom so don't count yourself out yet x 

Baby dust!! 

Afm - 7dp2dt and noticing and over analysing every twinge and feeling - this is total madness isn't it? I still have 6 days til OTD!!'


----------



## gemmad83

Ah that's nice to hear thank you Bugbabe! I really didn't think I would be like this but you are right it is absolute madness. We are otd buddies bugbabe so   for us both! Xx


----------



## bugbabe77

🙏🏻 xxx


----------



## MiaMillie

I think tbh it's so hard to work out what symptoms are bfp and bfn as they mean different for every one. Every one is different and on different medication. 

I have more cramps today and a little embarrassing but I've been feeling very excited recently. Shall we say! 

Mia


----------



## gemmad83

I  know exactly what you mean MiaMillie!!!!


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies, 

Your all right this is so hard, when we want this so bad just  We all get our BFP 
Symptom watching is a nightmare , I've tried not to do it this time, but today I was getting sharp twinges that lasted a while then slowly disappeared , so I have no idea what that was


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey ladies 

Can I join? Not had time to read up yet on all the pages but I will do now. 
I'm 3dp4 day transfer. Got two embies put back and I'm chilled out and ready for the outcome either way! 

Fingers crossed everyone xxxx


----------



## Ames xxx

Gemma, Bugbabe my OTD is 23rd. Let's hope 3 is the magic number. 3 BFP'S for us all.

I am doing my own head in. It's on my mind constantly. I am symptom checking.....then not, then i am thinking I will test early ......then thinking I won't,  dying for next Thurs to find out...... then dreading it cos if it's BFN then it's over whereas now I still have a smidgen of hope.

My head hurts and it's not a symptom it's my over thinking brain lol  .

Hope everybody else is doing well xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Welcome dumbwing, you are exactly the same as me I'm 3dp 4dt with 2 on board and test date 26th , wish you all the best, I'm hoping for my third time lucky


----------



## geegg13

Hi ladies congratulations on the bfps the last couple of days
Please all stay positive and try not to POAS too soon 
After my OTD was neg and then re tested 2 days later to be bfp Blood tests confirmed HCG raising Wednesday  500.4 and yesterday HCG 834  AND RETESTING again tomorrow still not out of danger  !
The 2ww has turned into 3 ww of sheer agony Wanting so much to enjoy having positive but afraid its all going to end !!!! XXX


----------



## bugbabe77

Geeg- you Need to change your sig hunny xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Thanks *Ianaleena* it would be 3rd time lucky for me too! Everything crossed! I'm going back to work today and I'm working until my OTD so this should keep my mind off it! Xxxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Yes dumbwing fingers crossed, have you had any signs? I've had a few sharp pains and itching but nothing else

How is everyone doing today


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi ladies I'm 5dpt 5dt & I've started spotting x


----------



## geegg13

Thanks for that bugababe xx


----------



## patbaz

Loud that looks good for implantation bleeding huni. Try not to worry x


----------



## USR

Hi everyone.  I didn't spot.worried. my test day is on Mon.  Praying .did anyone ha e a positive without spotting.


----------



## Loudxx84

Pat- I'm convinced my period is coming  tested & it's a faint BFP but I'm convinced it hasn't worked xxxx


----------



## Loudxx84

Usr I've a boy & girl already never spotted in 2ww before Hun xxx


----------



## geegg13

Patbaz how are you feeling xx your so strong and still supporting everybody else xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Loud I'm sure all is ok the BFP is a good sign I would go with that and try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done   All is ok for you


----------



## Loudxx84

Ian- I did it wiped myself saw the blood so just pushed it back in box nearly died when I checked it suppose all I can do is wait my beta isn't until weds. Hope all u lovely ladies are doing great xxxx


----------



## P80

Morning ladies 
Hope everyone doing ok 
Loud that's great if u got a faint BFP 
X


----------



## patbaz

Loud if you have a bfp its a good sign huni. Try to stay positive. x

Greg I'm getting by. Good days and bad. I'm not so sure I'm all that strong. Im at a crossroads not sure what's next so taking a couple of weeks out to try and feel like me. How are you doing?


----------



## Loudxx84

P80 pat. Don't feel so sure it's my gut feeling xx hope u ladies are ok xxxx


----------



## Ames xxx

Morning ladies.  Loudxx84 i will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Ianaleena I dint really have any symptoms either. Not as constipated, bloating has gone down....being able to go to the loo helped that but apart from being itchy nothing.  Lots of people dont have symptoms and get their BFP. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

I think deep down I know what's coming next week. Its not just the no symptoms thing as I no not everyone has symptoms. I just know my body and i know. 

I am probably just having a wobble today as like everyone my mood/feelings change with the weather lol but not at all confident today   xxx


----------



## bugbabe77

Ames - I feel exactly the same. All symptoms have stopped and I feel almost 'normal' again. Have convinced myself I'm out and Thursday is an age away. 
Contemplating getting a test tomorrow but then I think I'd like to stay pupo a bit longer - this is the most pregnant I've ever been.


----------



## Ames xxx

I know what you mean Bugbabe. I feel the same. Want to test but even if it was neg I suppose I would continue to hope until thurs anyways so it's a catch 22. Hope we maybes feel abit more positive later xxx


----------



## geegg13

Bless you patbaz you are an inspiration for us all xx
We not out the woods yet got to go for hcg retest tomorrow !!! just trying to take each day as it comes but very much aware of the changes it could be a chemical pregnancy !! if tomorrow reading has increased then we anxiously wait for scan to detect heart beat/s !!!! just feel in limbo land cant feel excited but at the same time cant le myself feel the dread !! did that last weekend when I had bnf !!!  x


----------



## patbaz

Geegg sending lots of positive vibes your way huni x


----------



## Ianaleena

Ames glad your feeling better today with the bloating going down, I know how you feel , I have days when I think it's all good then I think well I've had 2 bfn, and what makes me think this is going to be any different this time , just feels like a BFP would be a miracle and I'm never going to see it  but must stay positive with the itching and pains that's positive for me as I have a blood disorder and my blood cells react to foreign bodies making me itch with blotches under my scin , this happens also when I get ill or ovulate, and I'm sure I'm not ill so will wait and see


----------



## dumbwing07

hey Ladies

*Ianaleena* - Thanks hun, im ok! I have back pain and my lower abdomen is tight and achey, this could just be because I need a period tho! Im not reading into any of it. I darent because i will kick myself if its a bfn and ive got my hopes up, I feel exact same as you, Im generally really positive but I also know it hasnt worked twice before so why is this any different, i keep thinking its my turn!

*geegg13 * fingers crossed everything is goes well for you with the hcg hun!

*Loud * I also have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Loudxx84

Thank you ladies don't think it's staying put I've been spotting all day today just have to hang out for beta on weds xxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Dumbwing yes I think it is our turn, I'm just trying to stay positive cause it makes me feel better if I think the worst it makes me really down and grumpy which wouldn't be good for the babies if they are snuggling in , like my hubby said just think for the best outcome , as he's right I do feel better .

Loud   my sister spotted all through her pregnacy so don't give up yet


----------



## Rose5

Well Iv been trying not to symptom spot and today Iv been to a friends wedding which was lovely but had to lie and say I was on anti biotics as couldn't drink. I look 4 months pregnant as my tummy is so bloated and def having little crampy twinges now and again so maybe that's a good thing who knows?! Roll on 27th but think il def test early .... I feel chilled one min the next min I need to know! This drives you crazy .....


----------



## P80

As my test date draws near, getting nervous!!


----------



## Ianaleena

Could be a good sign hells, I have had the twinges, and tonight I've been getting low back pain   It's a good sign
P80 im for your BFP


----------



## USR

Hello. Bfps for us all and not to worry regardless of any negatives we will still have our babies. Praying for a positive this Monday. Cried buckets in 2013 when my first icsi didn't work. Sure will besmiling this mMonday by God's grace.  To all you lovelies with upcoming test day.may we all smile. For any bfns so far lots of love as we pray for positive very soon.


----------



## Loudxx84

Ian- thanks Hun I just don't feel anything now bloating etc all gone & my other 2 pregnancies I didn't bleed xxxxx p80 how u feeling Hun? Hel- I had a engagement on my last cycle of fet I used the antibiotics excuse too  xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Just to give you a giggle girls. Just before I started stimms this time I had my sisters hen weekend. So I told her friends who kept trying to push a drink on me that I had s problem with alcohol and was in recovery! They looked shell shocked and left me alone for the rest of the weekend 😂😂😂


----------



## Loudxx84

Ha ha ha ha pat that did make me chuckle lol... The excuses we have to make xxxxx


----------



## P80

Lol patbaz!! 
Thanks guys I'm ok just hope it's a BFP for all of us 
Good luck on mon USR


----------



## geegg13

LOL Patbaz I recently went to a barn dance and yes I do like my wine unless in the 100 days leading up to treatment to which I turn into health freek !! Friend said to me you not drinking tonight I simply said I'd given up because I was having problems and realised I was on the verge of alcoholism !!!! No more questions asked Easier to say that than tell them the truth and have the pitiful looks !! she an earth mother breast fed till her boys were 2 and tells everybody al the time la la lal la SURE WE ALL KNOW THE TYPES THAT MAKE YOU FEEL INADIQUATE !!!!!

Positive vibes ladies xxxxx please don't test early just try and enjoy being PUPO !!!


----------



## Sky-blue

Good luck on Monday USR  

My OTD is 23rd, having cramps on and off, high temperature and feeling nauseous yesterday and today, boobs swollen, but I'm on a high dose of progesterone, 100mg injection and 2 pessaries a day.  So it could be a side effects of the progesterone drugs. Embryologist, told me my chances where very very low, so I'm expecting the worse but hoping for the best. Had 2 FET 1 was 2 cell the other 1 cell on day three. However, I'm still PUPO.  After reading all your post I can't stop crying. 

Congrats to all the ladies with there BFP and lots of baby dust to the ladies waiting.


----------



## bugbabe77

Sky blue - my OTD date is also the 23rd so we are testing buddies. Stay strong and believe - it only takes one!!!


----------



## Rose5

The stories of not drinking made me laugh !! Good luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow that you all get your dream come true and get that BFP!!! Im going to keep busy and try not to think about testing early. ( easier said than done ) people on here seem to hold out till OTD so I'm going to try to too!! X


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies

*Ianaleena * My dp is great too, I rolled over this morning and he said, watch that belly you. Hes so cute. I just hope it works for his sake as much as mine! I have the lower back pain too so yes fingers crossed!

*Skyblue2012* It does only take one hun! keep the faith! Mine is DE IVF and Im totally happy about it so please know that its definatley a good option! Im also on progesterone pessaries and my boobs Kill! lol

*geegg13* yes im very tempted to poas on saturday but I wont! lol I am avoiding going any where that I can buy one from too! 

Im at work as usual, love to you all xxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Dumbwing that's lovely he's keeping an eye on you, my hubby leant over in bed and started talking to my belly telling them two to get their act together and snuggle in as they got a lovely home waiting here for them


----------



## bugbabe77

Ok so couldn't help myself, took a test and I think it's a very faint positive. I'm shaking right now. How do I attach a photo? Need to see if you guys think I have line eye or not...


----------



## gemmad83

Bugbabe Congratulations!! I caved too and mine is also a bfp!! Very exciting and nervous times ahead for us both xxx


----------



## Dorie21

*Bugbabe*, *Gemma*, that's really exciting!!

Great to hear good news!!

*Bugbabe*, I'm sure, like all of us, you've seen enough negatives, that when there's no line, there's no line, no matter what angle you hold it! I'm sure it's a faint line from testing early.

Congratulations Ladies. Fingers crossed all goes to plan!


----------



## Audiprincess

Congratulations both xx


----------



## P80

Wow. 
Congrats Gemma and bugbabe xxx


----------



## Ames xxx

Congrats Gemma and Bugbabe.  Enjoy your BFP'S xxx

I am holding out for OTD although it is making me feel a very slight glimmer of hope to know you didn't have many symptoms Bugbabe and you got your BFP xxx


----------



## Sky-blue

Congratulations to you both Gemma and Bugbabe on your BFPs!  I'm considering doing a test tomorrow morning.


----------



## gemmad83

Thank you Doris, p80, Ames and skyblue. I have a very definite beautiful line. I am petrified of every niggle, and trying my best not to get too excited. 

Bugbabe, will you be testing again tomorrow or are you going to leave it a few days now? Xxx


----------



## Waterbabe30

Congratulations bugbabe and gemma. So happy for you  xxx


----------



## bugbabe77

Gemma - I did a clear blue test and it was a very faint line - so will prob test again tomorrow. 

Thanks to everyone for your well wishes - you guys are an amazing support network xxx


----------



## patbaz

Bugbabe and Gemma naughty girls for testing early. But a huge congratulations. Great news to brighten up a Saturday evening x


----------



## curlywhirlydee

Congrats Bugbabe and Gemma!!  

Good luck P80 for your testing tomorrow - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ianaleena

Big congrats to you bugbabe and Gemma


----------



## P80

Thanks curlywhirlydee mine is on tues! 
2 days to go!!


----------



## dumbwing07

Congrats bugbabe and gemmad


----------



## USR

Congratulations you both. A few more hours to my test. .


----------



## ginger42

Congratulations Bugbabe and Gemma, my OTD is the 23rd, I really want to test tomorrow now xx


----------



## sarahj820

Hi 

Please can I join? I wasn't going to as I'm rubbish at logging on and following everyone's journey so I feel a bit cheeky asking but I just need some help.

We had 1 day 5 blast transferred last wed so I'm 5dp5dt today. I've had lots of twinges until sat and ovary pain (but my ovaries were v bruised after EC). I started feeling nauseous sat evening and was nauseous on and off all day yesterday but feeling ok again now. I'm just struggling with symptoms/lack of symptoms. I felt positive when I was having symptoms but now don't even tho I know some ppl get a bfp with no symptoms at all.

I'm trying to be strong and not POAS. I had done so on my first cycle by now and it was a bfp but my FET I tested early and it just bought me crashing down and hated having to wait til OTD to confirm.

Keeping everything crossed for all of u xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies,

Welcome Sarah I wouldn't worry about the symptoms as they may come and go, just stay positive and hold out on testing for a couple of days 
Fingers crossed for anyone testing today 
Afm I had a rough day yesterday felt really ill flu like symptoms and really Fatigue
And I was really hot all night couldn't sleep my temp was almost 99, I feel a little better today but still got a bit of flu symptoms, but really hungry I'm just    it's all good signs.


----------



## ginger42

Well did a test today early 10 days post 3dt BFN, really regretting testing early now


----------



## Ames xxx

I know it's hard ginger but try not to be too disheartened. Maybes hold out until OTD or test again in a couple of days. Best of luck xxx


----------



## USR

Results negative.  Sad but can't do anything about it.


----------



## Sky-blue

Ginger42

Don't lose hope its still early, everybody is different, and you may have not accumulated enough HCG hormone for a HPT,  you could try in a couple of days.


----------



## P80

I'm so sorry USR 
Hugs to u xxx


----------



## Sky-blue

USR   So sorry


----------



## Ames xxx

Sorry USR. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

So sorry usr and ginger


----------



## patbaz

USR I'm so sorry huni x


----------



## Waterbabe30

USR I'm so sorry    look after yourself hun x nothing can prepare you for this x


----------



## Chezza8

Hi, 

I'm a new to these forum things but currently on my 2WW with 4 days to go! Feeling a bit anxious but different to my previous IVF cycles.  Not sure if it's just because I am now older & wiser?! 

Praying for a little miracle


----------



## Ianaleena

Cheeza all the best and I hope you get your BFP


----------



## Chezza8

Thanks Ianaleena.  X


----------



## Chezza8

If anyone has any advice to get me through the next 4 days, it would be much appreciated!

I've decided to wait the full 14 days b4 testing?! 

TIA 
X


----------



## Ames xxx

Welcome chezza. Best luck to you  . I have 3 days to go
Think it gets harder nearer the end. I have decided to wait until OTD but have bought some tests today incase I change my mind....which at the mo is happening every 5 mins or so lol  xxx


----------



## Chezza8

Thank you Ames. Best of luck to you too   

I think I have experienced so many different symptoms it's unreal!! Cramping initially & possibly small v light blood on tissue day 2, then lots more cramping until 2 days ago, when I definitely felt like I was getting my period.

Yesterday, I was fine & now today feeling like it might happen again   

Any similarities?

X


----------



## Ames xxx

I was bloated post ET, have had lower back ache which I always get with my monthlies, slight cramping on and off and been quite itchy which has now gone.  I havnt had many 'symptoms' really. That's why I have had my negative nelly head on of late. Think I have just about given up hope now but hey ho it's not over til thurs xxx


----------



## Chezza8

Well I've heard lots of different stories re symptoms, some have them & still have a positive test & others don't but again the results are a positive  

It's an emotional roller coaster really isn't it! What seems to the most natural thing in the world can prove so difficult.  Sending lots of positivity your way, hoping for
The best possible outcome for you! 

I'm currently sat in the garden ..warming my little beauts!  (It's not super hot 15 degrees) I'm not sure it will help but it's making me feel better.  

X


----------



## geegg13

Good afternoon ladies !!!! 
Hope we all staying positive !! and not testing tooo sooon please only  test on OTD and  A COUPLE OF DAYS LATER after my false OTD only to retset 2 days later BNF  !!!!
I am still  PUPO  bloods redone yesterday awaiting results and scan tomorrow to out rule ectopic !!!!!!!
I am remaining positive as much as possible 
However when did the 2ww ever turn into the 3ww and still no definite result  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Sky-blue

Chezza - all the best in getting your BFP   

I'm not sure if I can wait for OTD, I might cave in, the wait is agonising.


----------



## Ames xxx

That's sounds fab....Enjoy.  keeping my fingers crossed for you too. Let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## Sky-blue

Geegg13

Really hoping it all goes well for you, sending you lots and lots of baby dust.


----------



## Chezza8

Not sure if my previous post happened?? 

X


----------



## Chezza8

Nope, don't look like it!! 

Let me know too Ames, will be thinking about you.   Let's hope it's good news for both of us!  

X


----------



## Chezza8

Hi Geeg13, loving the positive vibe, good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Thank you skyblue, I'm hoping that it's 3rd time lucky for me.  How many days PET are you?? 

X


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
I'm Caz, was wondering if I could please join you ? 
My Otd is 29/05/15 
Already impatient 😃


----------



## Chezza8

Hi Caz, 

I'm new to all of this & the abbreviations, what does otd mean?? 
X


----------



## Sky-blue

Hi Cheeza

I'm 10 d/p 3dT  my OTD is the 23rd April


----------



## Sky-blue

OTD - official test date


----------



## Chezza8

Ahh makes sense now TY.

Wow so you really don't have long until you find out.  Ames is Thursday too.

Are you going to test b4 then??  

X


----------



## Chezza8

I've just read your statements underneath your post.  It states that you had ET on 11/4/15 mine was 20/4/15 but I have been told not to test until Friday 24th? 

X


----------



## Chezza8

10th April..


----------



## Ames xxx

Hi sky blue. I am 8dp3dt and my OTD is 23rd.....We are OTD buddies. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies 

Welcome to the new ladies,
Not long for test dates now, I'm going to test early, maybe Friday or sat my OTD is the 26th on Sunday   For my 3rd time lucky and fingers crossed all you ladies get your BFP


----------



## USR

Clinic.  Just called.tbey ha e asked that I come in for a blood test.so will test again tomorrow.


----------



## kennedy793

Hi ladies can i be added please my OTd is the 29th. 5dp 5dt with 2 embies on board. had few cramps and fluttering like feelings so far and slightly tender breasts but other than that nothing hope its good news for us all this time. Good luck xxx


----------



## Chezza8

Hi Kennedy793,

We are very close with our testing dates.  Give or take a weekend.. 

I'm 11do 5dt with 2 also. 

I've had cramps too & I'm still getting them.  

Are you going to hold out until your OTD or test early?? 
X


----------



## kennedy793

Well I always say I gonna hold out till test day but I normally always test early lol gonna really try this time though. This wait never gets any easier not long now for you though hoping you get a bfp this weekend. I am on quad therapy this time so hoping that helps for me xxx


----------



## maisie O

Hi 

Good luck to everyone new on this thread. I think I am heading for a BFN as feeling crampy  and the way I usually do before AF is due.   Don't feel anything else apart from feeling a bit itchy. I don't test until next Monday but not holding out much hope.

Maisie xx


----------



## walfin

Hi All,

Is it ok if I join you? I'm on the April/May cycle buddies but as of yesterday i'm now pupo!! yay! This is my first cycle and we did IMSI as we have male factor and I have PCO. It was a day 5 transfer of an early blasto and therefore couldnt be graded but as my transfer was at 10am im hoping that it will continue on growing in its new home! 

EC was 14/4, ET was 19/4 and OTD is 29/4!

This might go against popular opinion but i'm a bit of a serial tester and planing on testing as soon as the trigger is out of my system- does that make me crazy?!?!  

Hope you are all holding up ok during the 2ww, i'm currently just 1dp5dt so a way to go yet!! xx


----------



## Chezza8

No it doesn't.  Awww thank you.  It's all changed so much since my 1st cycle 17 years ago! And Yep been TTC throughout that time too but it just hasn't happened.  

Good luck to you too   Wishing you lots of positive vibes. Can I ask what Quad therapy is? 

X


----------



## Ianaleena

Maisie don't give up hope I think most people get cramping it's normal.
Welcome walfin, I was a serial on my first icsi but last time I tested 3 days early think I may do the same this time , to scared to test everyday like the first cycle, but will be nice to here your updates, when will you do your first test.


----------



## kennedy793

They give me prednisone which is a steroid tablet to lower my immune cells ( nk cells) and a injection called clexane which thins the blood making it easier for the embies to implant xxx

Keep thinking positive everyone many women get af feelings your still pupo xxx


----------



## walfin

Ianaleena- this morning at 1dp5dt there was still a faint line from the trigger so i'll keep checking till its out but I think by wed it should all be out of my system. I'll probably start properly testing from Thursday which will only be 4dp5dt which i know is crazy early but it'll make me feel better by doing it each day rather than waiting till test day xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies

Hi to all you new pupo ladies! Whoop! Im super happy today feeling really good about the whole thing and im ready for the outcome either way. I feel much better for the sunshine and im back at work which is really helping, ive also had cuddles off my new godson yesterday!   
I have back ache, stabbing pain in the left side of my belly all day and it hurts down there now and again, sorry for tmi! Also i need to pee alot today so im 4dp3dt so maybe implantation time if im lucky! Got my clearblue digital yesterday so its sat in my room looking at me but im 100% waiting till OTD xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Walfin I enjoyed testing everyday the hope of BFP popping up but it didn't so it kind of scared me for future testing, so I just test early instead, but it will look forward to your daily updates 
Dumbwing I'm so glad your feeling good today, fingers crossed it's your implantation going on 
Well I'm still feeling really tired, and had the strangest thing happen I had like contraction pains all over my belly for a minute of two it was really weird brought back memories, so something strange is going on.


----------



## USR

Clinic.  Just called . They have asked that I come in for a blood test.so will test again tomorrow.


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
I'm also going to start testing from 5dp5dt I did last time and got a BFN but I still like to feel like I'm doing something 
I too had an early blast transfered, I also had a day 5 morula too. 
My Otd is also 29 th April 😃


----------



## Ianaleena

Caz good luck with your testing to


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi everyone I can't test for another week. My clinic like it to be 16 days past transfer 

I'm getting so fed up already I just wanna know.the wait is killing me. I'm on gestone injections and my bottom is so sore.

I had ohss and today I'm 9dp3dt and I thought everything was gone but today I fe worse than ever. Yesterday I had some slight spotting and today really bad cramping like af pains. I'm so worried it's not worked now. It really is an emotional rollercoaster. 

Mia


----------



## Caz242424

Ianaleena thank you 😃
When are you going to start testing ? 
Great that somethings happening 😃

I only had my transfer today so I've got a longgggg wait lol 

Mia I'm sorry you feel so down 
Maybe the ohss flare up is a good thing, it could mean your pregnant and that's why it's got worse


----------



## walfin

Caz- we seem to be in similar situations!!  same test date! Fingers crossed we'll both get our BFP soon!! Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Can I will test fri or sat


----------



## Caz242424

Walfin Hi ! We are 😃👍 everything crossed that it's a lucky day 😄

Ianaleena that's when I'm going to start poas too 😃

Hope everyone else is ok 😃


----------



## Ames xxx

Morning ladies. 

Tested this morning and BFN as I had expected. Quite glad I just tested saves me deluding myself for the next 2 days when I knew I wasn't pregnant. 

Best of luck to everyone. I have my fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## Waterbabe30

Oh Ames   try not to give up hope may still be too early x


----------



## Sky-blue

Ames - I've heard of ladies testing BFN on HPT and getting BFP on blood test on OTD so don't give up hope.

I'm waiting for OTD, although the embryologist told me my chances are very low so I'm     for a BFP, but  preparing for a BFN. 

I've been getting mild cramps like AF, gelly mucus (sorry for tmi)  I'm on cyclogist pessaries 2x 400mg and 100mg gestone injections,  (progesterone) so I'm not gonna bleed, until i stop taking them. I'm also on clexane injections  20mg x2 (blood thinner) prednisolone 10mg x1 (steroid) asprin 75mg x1 and progynova 2mg x3 (oestrogen) a real cocktail of meds. Also had acupuncture before and after ET.  This is the first time I've had ET.

I've been listening to Circle and Bloom frozen embryo transfer program of guided visualisation and relaxation to help me stay calm and positive.


----------



## patbaz

Ames don't give up yet huni. Otd is still 2 days away. I'm sending you big hugs x


----------



## P80

Don't lose hope ames 

I just got a positive result and held out til my otd I'm 5dt 13pt
Thankyou so much for support 
Good luck to those testing this week 
Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats p80 have a happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## Sky-blue

Congrats P80 on your BFP!!


----------



## Lucielhasa1

Hi, May I join?

I have got two 5 day early blasts on board, ET was 18 April and OTD will be 28 April so I think that makes me 4pd5dt, last time I found this bit the worst bit, but this time I think I'm taking it in my stride however I might not feel quite so confident in a weeks time. Part of me is still getting over egg collection, which was a week ago yesterday. As of yesterday I feel back to my normal self again. I'm going to go back to work tomorrow which I am looking forward too, least it ll make the time go quicker.
I tested two days early last time with our FET and got a positive result, so may test on the Sun/ Mon instead of the Tuesday as I will be off work.

P80- Well done you for holding out! congrats of your BFP xx


----------



## patbaz

Yay lucielhasa congrats on being PUPO. Sending you lots of sticky vibes huni xx


----------



## Rose5

Congrats p80 amazing news. Well all yesterday evening I had menstural cramps and I was awake thinking about it in the night . Woke up with a headache which I get with af too.Really thought it's not a good sign. Don't know why but I tested this morning im 8dp 3dt so I know this is mega early but Poas just an Internet cheapie . There is the faintest faintest line come up after a few mins ... Am I going crazy but could this A good sign. Which test is the most sensitive as want to get one to do tomorrow . My clinic gave me a clear blue plus but my OTD isn't till 27th april..... Dare I hope this is good news. Has anyone got any experience of testing this early ??


----------



## maisie O

Hells5 I have been feeling cramps also and supposed to test the same day as you. I might get a test on the way home to see as I am going crazy   good luck xx


----------



## Rose5

Maisie I was determined to wait but now I just want to know ... This is a crazy rollercoaster we are on !! How I view it now is the outcome will always be the same and the tortute is not knowing . Obviously we have to deal with the result on whatever day it is. the clinics give us OTD which all vary but this date is the date you couldn't mAke a mistake with the result. A lot of people want to wait for bloods but my clinic doesn't do bloods so now I think I just need to know! Amazing how my thoughts changed overnight! Anyway good luck if you test today or tomorrow xxx


----------



## dumbwing07

Congrats P80! Amazing news!

Im riding the temptation train today, I have had this cramp in my left side since yesterday morning, im now 6dp3dt and I feel sick! The clear blue stares at me in a morning, im gonna have to put it in a drawer! Im still waiting till OTD but today has been the most tempting to poas! I really think I can do it this time but im still prepared for both results. 

Loads of sticky vibes and fingers crossed for you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MiaMillie

I too really wanted to test today 10pt but I didnt I thought about it. Then emptied my bladder. Too scared to do it with dh. 

Meant to be testing on Monday next week but we are gonna do it on Sunday when we are both off together. Af is due tomorrow and by Sunday it will be 15dpt so the result will be accurate. Just hoping it's not a giant blow.

Sometimes I think testing early helps you prepare if it is a bfn last time I had a 5dt and tested at 8dt 10dt 12dt and by 14dt when I went to the clinic for test I wasn't disapponted cause I already knew. 

Good luck to all testing today. Mia


----------



## Chezza8

Ames, please don't give up hope.  Test again on Thursday your outcome might be so different!  I've decided to test early now.  Seems like I've have been taking too many meds, which could result in a delayed cycle!! I had my schedule & it says it clear in black & white how my meds should be taken   

I'm really angry at myself because I thought everything that I was feeling was a good sign  

Just waiting for Doc to come back to me to let me know the outcome!!! 

P80 congratulations


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies,

Ames I'm so sorry  but don't give up just yet 

P80 big congratulations  so happy for you.
I wish everyone all the best who are testing today you are very brave, I would like too but I think it may be to early I'm 7dp 4dt  so still may hold out till Friday , but I'm going to buy a test today 
Afm woke with a terrible headache and achey legs today, and still feel tired, and having weird dreams to like proper sex dreams which never happens.
 this  works  and that everyone gets their BFP too


----------



## Chezza8

Morning Ianaleena,

That's really funny you shld say that as I too was having very graphic sex dreams.  Strange how the sub conscious mind works?! 

I'm joining you in buying a test today!  

X


----------



## bugbabe77

So did another test this morning and it was more faint than Sunday - does that mean Sundays test was a false positive? 
I still have 2 more days til OTD but am starting to freak out slightly. 

I'm having major symptoms - nausea, pain in my ovary area and a really bad pain in the side of my chest (like i've pulled a muscle in my chest again)

Need some support - feeling really down today


----------



## Ianaleena

Bugbabe I have a pain in my chest like I've pulled a muscle too could hardly sleep found it hard to breath, also just been getting strange sharp feeling down their, bugbabe try not to worry I'm sure it's fine just test again on OTD  
Chez it's weird isn't it I never hardly have dreams not alone ones like that  
So is anyone else feeling achey all over like flu but not actually feeling really ill.


----------



## P80

Thanks guys 
Relax and try the zita west cd 
That helped me to relax 
x


----------



## patbaz

Bugbabe no such thing as a false positive huni. Each test is different and everyone's body produces hcg at different rates. You may have a slow grower on your hands or you may have a chemical pregnancy. I am sending you lots of sticky and positive vibes. Please don't test again until OTD. Could you go and get your bloods done anywhere privately today and tomorrow to see if hcg is doubling?  I think it's around £30 per test it may put your mind at ease x


----------



## Ianaleena

Wow I can't stop eating since the minute I woke up, I even just ate a packet of crisps and I never eat crisps ,
I'm    this all means something


----------



## Chezza8

Hey,

It's all back up & running again! Being new I thought I had done something wrong & had been blocked!!  

How did everyone get on with their testing?? 

X


----------



## walfin

Hi All

Fertilityfriends is back up yay! I've been going crazy without it! Hope you have all been ok over the past few days!

I'm 5dp5dt today and no symptoms except for sore boobs which will be the progesterone and a BFN on a test this morning, just hoping that it's too early so trying to stay positive! 

I'd love to hear what's been happening for you all over the past few days, excited for the updates!! Xx


----------



## Chezza8

Hi Walfin,

Sore boobs is a good sign. 😊

I've just finished my 2WW today!! 

X


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies , 

OMG OMG OMG I tested and I got a BFP    can't believe it I tested 3 days early and the line was darker than the control line. Third time lucky for me


----------



## P80

Congrats ianaleena 
Fab news xx


----------



## SaniNK

Hi guys, I hope I can join in.

We had 2 good quality 3 day embies transfered this morning, so just the beginning for us of the 2WW. Is anyone else here on Gestone and Clexane? They do sting like hell but oh well. OTD for us on 6th May.

Ianaleena - wow BFP, congratulations, you just gave me more hope.


----------



## dumbwing07

OMG *Ianaleena *- I caved this morning too and tested. 2 beautiful pink lines! BFP cant believe it. 3rd time lucky for me too. Heres to a healthy 9 months! Everyone else fingers crosssed cant wait for you all to come on and let us all know your results loads of love... a super happy Colette xxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Dumbwing wow that's great I'm so happy for you  I was wondering how you were getting on, how many did you put back? I never thought I would get here, and the excitement on knowing if it's one or two


----------



## dumbwing07

Ianaleena - I know lol i havent told DP yet, im going to take another test in the morning just to be sure and tell him, my blood test is on monday. We put 2 back, an 8 cell and a 5 cell. Omg i never thought id get here too, but i started with the ache/stabbing pain in my belly on the left on tuesday and my aunt (senior midwife) said it sounded like implantation, then ive been feelin sick since in the afternoons so this morning i thought screw it and tested. xxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Yeh I was feeling ill last couple days really tired and achy and was sick yesterday , so I thought you no what something is totally different here I'm going to test , I'm still in shock hubby is so happy he's going around on cloud nine


----------



## Chezza8

Congratulations Ianaleena.

I too tested 23 April & got a  

X


----------



## Ianaleena

Chez a that's fab news so happy for you


----------



## Chezza8

TY 

Seems the sex dreams could be another early symptom of pregnancy  

Good luck to everyone else that is testing this month! Sending lots of positive vibes. Don't ever give up! 

X


----------



## bugbabe77

Yehhhhh congrats everyone!! I also got my definite BFP! Sooooo happy!!


----------



## patbaz

Congrats ladies amazing news for all of you x


----------



## Lucielhasa1

Hi Everyone,

Yay!! back up and running!! 
Congrats on BFP while we were down, I kept wondering how everyone was getting on, as there were a couple of people on here who were due to test while the site was down.

Well Im 6dp5td now, should test on Tuesday. Too be honest I have had a few twinges, sore boobs, bad wind which is normally a sign af is on her way, although it have that last time I got my BFP. Also I have tingling nipples which was different! Too be Honest I know it may sound really strange, but this week we have just had a new kitchen fitted and it seems to of taken over my life, eating round friends and going out for meals. So I haven't really been over thinking the 2ww and as this site has been down I haven't being looking to much into my symptoms, which for me has been a good thing.

Good luck for anyone who's testing tomorrow and the next couple of days. I think Im going to test on Monday as its my day off rather than Tuesday and have too face clients xx


----------



## Rose5

Wow so many BFP . I too tested on Tuesday and got the faintest line have kept on testing and it's getting stronger .... My OTD is monday. Congrats to everyone and happy next 9 months to you all xxx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats hells x


----------



## MiaMillie

We are back up and running wow and so many bfp's

I also got my bfp! I'm so happy I just didn't expect it after 6iuis and 2ivf I was shocked! 

I had severe swelling and had to get an emergency appointment at the clinic they took one look at me and said you are 11dpt so we are going to do a blood pregnancy test and it was positive. Hcg 179 

I got home and did a hcg preg test and it came straight up. Still didn't believe it so got a clear blue digital and that came up pregnant too.

Now all the pinching And period time cramps have began. My nurse said it's a hormone called relaxin and its to stretch and prepare the uterus but by gosh it just seems like the Af is going to come.

I'm glad I know I'm already pregnant otherwise I'd still have 4 days till test day and id have been so convinced I was out. The pains are so intense and so period like it's unreal!

I'm so glad so many of us have bfp's. Woo woo.


----------



## kennedy793

Wow congrats on all the bfp.'s seems like there something in the water as I got bfp too 9dp 5dt so happy just hope it sticks got to wait till 29 for otd and blood test wishing everyone a Happy healthy 9 months :-D xx


----------



## Sky-blue

Congratulations to all the ladies who got there BFP over the last couple of  days. Have a lovely, healthy  9 months. 

It's really nice to see so many of you getting BFPs it's very encouraging to try again. 

My OTD was on the 23rd April and it was a BFN  .  We have a FU appt. and will discuss our options and take it from there. 

In the meantime can anyone recommend a really good clinic in London that offers IVF using egg donors? I'm with ARGC, they don't have an egg donor bank. 

All the best to everyone testing over the next few days  hope you all get your BFP. 

 Big hugs to anyone else who got a BFN.


----------



## patbaz

Skyblue I'm so sorry for your bfn huni. I'm sending you big hugs xx

Congrats to the bfp brigade well done and I'm wishing you a happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies

Chez looks like the sex dreams was a good sign 
Bugbabe I'm so happy for you, congratulations, looks like there could be a chance of twins for a few of us 
Lucie you get your BFP Monday  
Hells big congrats on your BFP 
Mia fab news congratulations 
Kennedy big congratulations to you too wow so many BFP on this board it's great 
Sky blue I'm so sorry  it's hard I know I found the best way is to just pick yourself up and jump back in on the train, all the best 
Sorry if I missed anyone it was a late night watching status quo


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 
Congratulations on all the BFP 😃😃😃
Sorry about the BFN  

I'm 5dp5dt tested today and stark White negative. 
No Symptoms urghhh 

Hope everyone has a great weekend planned 😃


----------



## dumbwing07

Omg I've never seen so many bfp's rolling in! It's amazing. I tested again today on clear blue digital with DP just to be sure but it's still positive! Whoop! Love to you all how amazing xxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

So sorry caz 
Dumbwing lol I'm doing the same tomorrow it's funny when you get a BFP you got to keep checking to make sure baby still growing, I'm going to use a digital week one to get idea on how many  I'm sur all is good though as I feel alsorts going on in their


----------



## Rose5

We have done 7 tests now and they are getting darker my OTD isn't till
monday . Has anyone gained weight ?? I am bloated and huge and have gained 6lbs since last week !??! I look about 4/5 months not 4 weeks! I'm hoping it's the drugs still or water retention but feel really uncomftable with it all. Not complaining as ecstatic on my BFP but just wondered if anyone else is expanding at an alarming rate! I had 2 transfered so wondering if it could also be that xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hells don't worry I look 4 months too maybe we both have twins, or maybe our baby's still sorting itself out from EC ET


----------



## Jomo20

Hi ladies,

Congratulations on the BFPs and so sorry to hear of the BFNs.

I hope you don't mind if I join you ladies! 

I'm currently 3dp5dt and today my embie should be implanting. I have had slight back ache this morning which has now disappeared and my boobs are even more sore but that's just the pessaries. I keep comparing this cycle with the one where I got pregnant. I remember having bad period pains for 2 days which I think was implantation and I haven't had that so far yet! Those that have had BFPs, have you had implantation pains? 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## bugbabe77

Hells and leena- I'm exactly the same - I look huge, my trousers all feel right already and my boobs have swelled too - and I'm only 4.5 weeks!


----------



## Ianaleena

Bugbabe my boobs are popping out my bra, but they don't hurt at all just sensitive .
Jomo welcome , I've had pains on and off and some sharp ones too , but not sure if it was implantation or not they I got two days or really bad af pains then it went, I had the back ache too, but what done it for me was feeling ill like flu and being sick, I just knew I had to test, jomo  You get a BFP too


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Hi ladies, can I join you please?
I am 3dp2dt from my first cycle of ICSI. Feeling bloated and tired from Crinone and have an attractive rash too but otherwise all good far. OTD is 5th May but hoping to pass the time with those still waiting in April.   to those who already have your BFP and   to those still hoping.


----------



## SaniNK

PurpleRabbit - Hi, I hope you don't mind me asking, how do you feel about 2 day transfer? This is first time we had 2 dt so I'm bit worried, clinic did say technically it was start of day 3 but I count it as two. Have searched google of success stories of 2dt and it looks positive. My OTD is 6th May so just about with you.


----------



## bugbabe77

Sani - I had a day 2 transfer and I got my BFP this week.


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi ladies well it's a BFP for me after a bleed so still nervous had my beta re checked today at 14dpt 5dt & it's 776 & they seemed happy with that the wait is on 4 the scan. Hope u are all doing well big hugs to the BFN xxxxxxx


----------



## SaniNK

Bugbabe77 - OMG congratulations, such a wonderful news, gives me more hope


----------



## Ianaleena

Loud fantastic news so happy 
I worried about a 4 day transfer as not many are done and I got BFP , just stay positive and BFP will come 
Welcome purplerabbit
Well just woke from a nap, I get so tired I just drift, then woke to 37 emails ff is such a busy site.


----------



## patbaz

Loud congratulations sweetie x


----------



## Loudxx84

Thank you Ian & pat this wait is gonna b worse than the last 2ww xxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

No joking there loud, the worrying doesn't stop, I'm on nicker watch and when I don't feel things going on down their for a couple hours I worry, but I'm so tired that's my sign as I was in my last pregnancy until I got to 12 weeks then it all went , is anyone waking up like they've had a hangover and still so tired.


----------



## Loudxx84

Ian ha ha that made me lol with my 2 previous children one being IVF ive never really had pregnancy symptoms I'm lucky but I always think the worst I'm a nightmare 4 it when is your scan Hun xxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Loud I will find out Monday when my scan is


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Sani - to be honest I felt pretty terrible about a 2 day transfer at first. I had just not expected it but my clinic convinced me that as I only had one good embryo left on day 2 there was no point waiting. At first I was sceptical that they just wanted to transfer something quick while there was still something to transfer but they explained that it looked to be good quality and would do just as well with me as it would in the lab. They said the only reason they wait usually is to choose the very best embryos to give more chance of success, which sadly wasn't an option for us. By the time I had EC I think I had already resigned myself to this cycle not working - but I'm still hopeful I will proved wrong and there is plenty of evidence to suggest I might be.  
How are you feeling about yours?

Bugbabe - congrats on your BFP. It is a very timely reminder that 2 day transfers can work 

Congrats to you too Loud xx


----------



## SaniNK

PurpleRabbit - at start I was feeling the same way as you, I thought clinic is just rushing the transfer so that they have something to transfer but the more I read the more I understand it's not the case. As we had only 2 embies nurse said no point on holding on to them and as we said we want both transfered embryologist said they  don't have to wait and see which one will be the strongest one as that's the only reason for day 3-5 transfer. Fingers crossed it all works out, with previous two we had blasts transfered and they did not work so this might be the way forward. But the days now seem soooooo long lol


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Sani - I'm glad we are getting similar information, it makes me trust it a bit more, and as you say going for longer is no guarantee of success. Let hope we can be the ones posting 2 day transfer success stories soon  
I do know what you mean the longer wait though. My OTD is the first day back at work after the bank holiday so I may crack and test a day early! Never been at this stage before so feeling very paranoid about everything I do, eat, feel etc.  At least I do when I remember, I have also caught myself lifting heavy stuff at work and suggesting to OH we went for a pint last night before remembering I problably shouldn't do that. This keeping busy and carrying on as normal business is harder than I thought!


----------



## Loudxx84

Eeeeek good luck Ian Hun is that your official test date  u are not far behind me xxxx


----------



## SaniNK

PurpleRabbit - I'm overthinking everything, this time I'm on part time at work for next 2 weeks and if ever feeling low will take a sick day. With the other cycles I worked full time and this time I decided no way, I will only concentrate on one thing. Yesterday I nearly went for box of chocolates with liqueur in them but then realised I better not do that. Try to avoid heavy lifting if you can, that's the only thing so was told to stay away from and exercise, only walks now.


----------



## Ianaleena

Loud my OTD is tomorrow ,so not too far behind you 
My hubby won't let me lift anything he said were not risking anything, we've waited too long to risk things so he doing all the lifting housework and coming shopping with me so I don't lift anything heavy, he's been great.
Ladies you will be fine with your 2dt


----------



## Loudxx84

Ian u are very lucky with your hubby Hun I've had 4 kids on my own today  step kids & a friend & my own lol.... I've a 2 year old so been carrying her lifting her etc as I've no choice my DP works away xxx so happy 4 u Hun xxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Loud you take care,great you got friends around to help with hubby away, yes if don't know how lucky I am to have hubby home


----------



## hopefulmummy

Hi all! Can I please be added to this thread and front screen please. Thanks  This is my first IVF cycle and I've been on the long protocol. ET was on 18.04.15 with one five day blastocyst and three frozen.  OTD is 28.04.15! Am feeling excited and nervous. Praying AF doesn't show up. Am feeling a bit odd ( twinges, sore boobs etc) but don't want to get my hopes up too much before testing. This seems to be a lucky month with lots of others getting BFPS!    Congratulations all who have had good news - my thoughts with those who've not been succesful this time around. Fingers crossed for those still waiting! Xxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1

Hi, congrats to all of you with your bfps.

We tested this morning and it's a bfn for us sadly, although our test date isn't til Tuesday, we had our last Bfp at this point last time. We are really gutted and just so sad, and be be honest the thought of having to go through this again isn't easy. But we will.
Good luck to everyone else testing this week xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Lucie so so sorry   All the best on your next cycle


----------



## patbaz

Lucielhasa I'm sorry it was a bfn this morning but many ladies get bfn and then test on OTD and get bfp. Please do t give up. Send your little embies lots of positive thoughts and love. I'm sending you big hugs huni x


----------



## Lucielhasa1

Thanks girls, I know I should stay postitive because its not otd, but I just feel so sad xx


----------



## patbaz

How many days past transfer are you lucie??


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Lucie - so sorry lovely


----------



## Lucielhasa1

8 days past transfer x


----------



## patbaz

So it is still early days huni. Try to stay positive x


----------



## Faith over Fear

Please can I be added too


----------



## Faith over Fear

Sorry...first time I've posted!  Had 3DT after a short protocol on the 17/4 from my 4th (and probably last) cycle. Due in for blood test 30/4.  

All BFN previously and only made it once without AF getting in there first.  Starting to get the same AF symptoms as before so I'm incredibly nervous about this one and going slightly insane this week!  Hoping this forum will help to restore some sanity and get me through the next few days! x


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Hi Mel, 
I have only been on this thread a couple of days myself and already found it so comforting to know there are others out there with the same hopes (and fears). We'll all keep each other sane!  Best of luck x


----------



## Ianaleena

Welcome mel I have my fingers crossed you get your BFP


----------



## Faith over Fear

Thank you 

Think I'm worse this time knowing it could be the last. One day at a time though!
Good luck to you all x


----------



## Loudxx84

Welcome Mel everything crossed 4 Hun xx


----------



## SaniNK

Welcome Mel, all the best wishes and hooe you get your long waited BFP.

Lucie - hang in there Hun, I know it probably feels like everything is over but it really is very early for you.

I'm just trying to keep busy and avoiding Google but damn it's hard. I not sure even if I will be any good at work for next 10 days as my mind just keeps drifting away. Also trying to bribe  embies with some good food and sweets  stick and you will get more of that .


----------



## Loudxx84

So sorry Luci Hun don't loose hope just yet Hun xx


----------



## PurpleRabbit

SaniNK - I love the idea of bribing embies! I think I might have to try that one myself


----------



## SaniNK

PurpleRabbit - No harm isn't it  and also does some good to us


----------



## ginger42

Its a BFN for us, OTD was 23rd when AF arrived  , Ive been away for a few days which has helped to take my mind of things and decide on what to do.  

Congratulations on the many BFP's when Ive been away xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Ginger so sorry


----------



## Lucielhasa1

Well guys- thats me out got my AF this morning and another BFN, good luck for all the BFP s xxx


----------



## patbaz

Ginger so sorry huni. Sending you big hugs xx

Lucielhasa my cycle buddy. I'm so sorry huni. I'm sending you big hugs x


----------



## Ianaleena

So sorry lucie


----------



## Ianaleena

just phoned clinic with results told them I had two dark lines on Thursday 3days early, they said could be a sign of twins  scan is on may 11th


----------



## Rossel

Hi,

Can you add me please, I got my BFP today


----------



## EBC

How come some of you are seeing AF? I am due to test tomorrow. Tested yesterday (2 days early) and got a BFN- haven't seen AF....didn't think I was going to till I stopped the medication..?? Haven't seen AF yet.


----------



## Ianaleena

Congrats Ross so happy for you.


----------



## Rose5

Sorry to everyone that got BFN.
Iv told my clinic today and they have booked me for a scan on 19th may but also visited my gp and asked if they can do a reassurance scan so I have that on 9th may as Iv had a previous ectopic. It was my 1st wedding anniversary yesterday so we had a night in our wedding venue hotel . Couldn't use the spa have a bath have a glass of fizz or any love so it was an early night with a peppermint tea! Wouldn't change it for the world tho!Iv also asked my GP to prescribe my progesterone and progynova meds and I think they are going to so that will save us a £'s.  Hope everyone is well! Xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey everyone
so sorry for ppls BFNs this is soo hard to go through but you will all get there, it happens! 
Feeling amazing today, blood test this morning revealed HCG of 412 haha should be 75 so looks like it may be twins for us. Little darlings, heres to getting fat! 
Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Dumbwing that's fab my clinic doesn't do bloods but said cause my line was so dard 3 days early it's a good sign it could be twins, but I'm happy no matter what. 
Tmi is anyone still holding of on the sex , I'm to scared to, poor hubby 
Hells all the best for your scan hope everything turns out well this time.


----------



## Whydidihavetotest!

Hi everyone, I am new to this site and IVF! Don't know if it's ok to just post here so sorry if not. 

Firstly congrats on all the bfps   wishing you luck for the next 9 months, sorry to anyone with a bfn , I may be at the same place but not sure if too early to tell. 

A little about me, as I said first round of IVF, had 1 top grade blasto transferred and think we have 3 on ice  (said it  would be confirmed to us in writing). The transfer was Wed 22nd so I am now 5dp5dt. Had 3 natural ectopics several years ago which left me with no tunes which is why me and my DH are here now. 

Ok, so as you can prob guess from my user name I have already took a frer test today and yesterday and have horrible white as White can be bfn's staring back at me both days!  I had no intention of testing this early until I saw lots and I mean lots of posts from people getting there bfp this soon with frer and so rushed out to buy in a hope that I would get mine too. I am so desperate for a bfp as I am sure everyone else is, I have longed for a baby for 12 years since my very first ectopic at 18.

Long story short I guess I am just looking for hope from someone who has had a bfn on 5dp5dt from a frer test (particularly this type if poss as I have heard they are really sensitive) and have still gone on to have a bfp later and if so how late?? 

I am desperate to know all is not lost   and have been hating myself for testing ever since starting but when you see post after post of bfp this early it just kinda happens. Please reply or message me if anyone has had similar and then still got their bfp. Or let me know if you think my journey is over and I need to get ready for the 3 month wait again before I can do a FET. Thanks to everyone in advance wishing everyone good luck x


----------



## Faith over Fear

Congratulations on all the BFPs and sorry to read those who haven't this time.

It's game over for us....AF today which is mega early as otd isn't until Friday. This was our last go but I wish you all the very best of luck xx


----------



## Loudxx84

Hells- how early are u having your scan I'm same have to wait till 12 May but I had bleeding in 2ww so want to book a private early one is it worth it ladies I'll b 5wks on weds xx


----------



## patbaz

Mel in sending you big hugs huni x


----------



## dumbwing07

*Whydidihavetotest* - stay positive Hun it's early to test plz wait till at least day before!

*Loudxx84* - I kno you didn't ask me but my scan is 14th may when I'm 6 weeks.

*Ianaleena* - I'm over the moon that I've had a blood test I usually hate them but I was so glad to hear my levels. And no I'm not having sex with DP until I kno this baby/babies are growing good. I kno it's fine to have sex but I daren't "disturb" them/it.

*Mel78* - so sorry to hear that Hun, why aren't you trying again if you don't mind me asking?

Love again to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Faith over Fear

Thank you xx

We can't afford to do it again so have to call it a day  xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Dumbwing I'm going to leave it until my scan on 11th may
So sorry mel


----------



## Loudxx84

Dumbwing- ahhhh yours is week before mine Hun mine is week after & ill b 7 weeks seems a long time & I had bleeding in 2ww but my bloods have doubled going insane Hun  congrats on your BFP xxxx love to all the ladies


----------



## Whydidihavetotest!

Thanks Dumbwing, good luck with your scan and good luck to everyone else too hopefully more bfp's to come


----------



## Loudxx84

Whydidihavetotest- Hun u are so early at 5dpt everything crossed 4 u xx


----------



## Whydidihavetotest!

I do hope so Lou, it's just you see so many people on forums celebrating there bfp at 5d and that makes me  wondering if I will still get mine or if it's game over! The frer are meant to be super sensitive that's why I worry but hopefully your right and it's still too early! Good luck with everything, wishing you and bump a happy healthy future big  Xx


----------



## Whydidihavetotest!

Well 6dp now and still bfn   not sure why I keep doing this to myself, but once you start it seems impossible to stop. Just have to pray it's a late implanter or I have a low starting hcg count.


----------



## SaniNK

Whydidihavetotest - have a look at these timelines after the transfer http://m.essentialbaby.com.au/forums/index.php?/topic/927508-timeline-of-what-happens-after-an-embryo-transfer/ .... As you see 6 days past 5 day transfer is way too early to detect anything as only from today HCG starts appearing and for each of us these levels raise differently. I know it's very hard not to test but try to follow the timeline.

/links


----------



## mogg77

I tested early but it was still 9dp5dt and the line on a first response was barely visible, sanINK is right, try to hold your nerve,and lay off the tests for a few days.  Another lady on this very thread got her bfp AFTER a negative on her OTD !


----------



## Ianaleena

Mornings ladies 

Hope everyone is well today, just a quick question how long do you have to take pessaries for after BFP on fresh cycle?


----------



## mogg77

My clinic says eight weeks after transfer x


----------



## Whydidihavetotest!

Thanks for the support guys!! Xx I have seen that chart before it's great but am confused and unsure of how accurate it is, purely because of all the bfp's people do get at 4dp and 5dp let alone 6!! How what that even be possible if the chart was correct. God I sound like such a negative Nancy, I just felt like if other have their bfp by now then surely if mine had worked I would too! Am trying to stay hopeful though and who knows maybe I will get mine soon. Thanks again and good luck to everyone waiting and congrats to all the bfp's wishing you all happy and healthy futures xx


----------



## Caan

Sorry hope you don't mind me gatecrashing?!

Whydidihavetotest... its too early, you still have time!! Although, I am one of those people who tested at 5dp5dt and got a very, and I mean very feint positive on FRER (expecting twins), with my son again very, very feint positive at 10dp2dt there was some shadowing on scan so ?it was twins. what I am trying to say it's too early, you are still in with a chance!! I know the stress is immense!! if i could give one bit of advice, it would be keep away from the Clearblue Digital, evil and expensive!! Good Luck!!xxxxx


----------



## Caan

PS meant to say with my son, I tested negative in the morning 10dp2dt, but positive in the evening!!!


----------



## Whydidihavetotest!

Thanks Caan, am so hoping everyone is right and its just too early. I think with your son that would have been the equivalent to 7dp5dt which is tomo for me, so maybe you are right especially if with FRER and not until Eve. Like you say its just sooooo hard, i'm going  crazy  I cant believe I was silly and tested so early I have been bummed out since Sun which really cant be healthy if I am still to get a BFP. I just saw so many 4/5dp5dt BFP's I assumed this was the norm!! Thanks for your support and your story really does give me hope   xx Good luck with your twins!!


----------



## Rossel

Whydidihavetotest- don't get too disheartened, I was not one to test early but I ended up in hospital at 7dp5dt and they tested there and I got a very very faint positive. I am now 10dp5dt and the line is really dark and had my beta done and its 332 so I wouldn't give up hope yet. I think you may of tested too early


----------



## Hikaru

Hi, 

This is the first time I have posted on this site, but I've been reading it throughout my last 2 IVF cycles and finding it really helpful. I was wondering if anyone could offer me any advice.

I had a 5 day early-blast transfer 10 days ago. I did a hpt test (Sainsbury's own brand) yesterday morning and it came back positive (woo!). I then did a First Response one last night and this morning - again nice clear positive lines.

I ended up testing with 2 x Boots own brand tests today at work and they both came back negative. I am very worried about this ending up a chemical pregnancy as I am 39. Has anyone else had this sort of thing happen with a Boots test - or does it sound like my HCG levels are dropping

Many thanks x


----------



## dumbwing07

You really need a blood test Hikaru, it could just be that the sainsbury ones arent very sensitive, take a clear blue digital. Good luck im sure everything is fine xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hikaru I would do a first response early result they are by far the best if your pregnant it will defo show on their


----------



## Hikaru

Many thanks for the advice ladies... 

I still have 2 unused First Response (went a bit crazy in Boots yesterday) so I'll give them another go tomorrow morning (my official test day anyway). Fingers, toes and everything else crossed it is a positive again. 

God this is HARD! x


----------



## Ianaleena

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## maisie O

Hi All

I have been lying low for a few days but have been keeping up to date with all your posts. I got my Beta Hcg bloods completed on Monday and cannot believe it got a BFP with Hcg 528 14dp 5dt (I don't know if this is good or not)   So happy but nervous too as early days. 

Good luck to all  on your individual journeys. 

Maisie xxx


----------



## SaniNK

Maisie - congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Ianaleena

Maisie big congrats


----------



## hopefulmummy

Huge congratulations Maisie! I got my first ever BFP this afternoon after clinic called back with HCG results of 256, 10dp5dt. 

Like you I am happy but nervous as its still early and I have also never been down this road before. I have banned myself from googling too much - at least for today as I want to ENJOY this feeling for a minute before driving myself crazy again I don't scan until June as we had a pre booked holiday for the original week I should have been scanned. Praying embie stays around until then!!!

Good luck to all of you, wherever you are in the 2WW  xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Big congrats hopefulmummy so happy for you.
Good luck to anyone testing today


----------



## Jessnharlie

Hey!!

My OTD isn't until Friday but today I'm 9dp5dt and I've got a BFP finally!! So happy! X


----------



## Ianaleena

Jess so happy for you to finally get your BFP


----------



## kennedy793

Hey ladies sorry for being mia my Internet has been down congrats to all the bfp. I had my beta today 732 hcg level. Hugs to all the bfn stay strong and positive it will happen for you all just got to keep hope. I have a scan booked on the 20 th to see if I have one or two embies on board I have heard that these scans can increase chance of miscarriage anyone know if this is true? Or just something to ignore xx


----------



## Jessnharlie

Thank you!! So I'm happy xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies, 

Dumbwing how are you getting on, it's very quite on here, how are all you ladies with your bfps


----------

